# Teh Person Above Meh ^



## KotaInka2 (Mar 8, 2004)

I got tired of its absence here on the main board. You know the deal. Say something about the person above you or contribute to its mutations as well with < and V.

^ was djgarf shutting it down awhile back

< started it back up


----------



## Luse (Mar 8, 2004)

^ is too trendy for his own good...

< Just killed Knightman in MMBN2


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 8, 2004)

^ Is back on an MMBN craze, it seems, with what is quite possibly the most snazzy BN sig I've seen in ages.

< Can't believe he's posting on this one. And pinning it, nonetheless.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 8, 2004)

^ made a rare post in this thread and ALMOST interrupted me.

< steers clear of Megaman games and instead is looking for something to shove into the surfboard slot to get across the water in Mario & Luigi.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Mar 8, 2004)

^ Is quite insane for creating this thread again

< Has come out of his creative slump


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 8, 2004)

^ should realize it isn't necessarily insanity, but more likely manic depression

< is always in a creative slump as his "art" always shows.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Mar 8, 2004)

^ Needs to try some new styles and programs, so that his creative spark can get some fresh fuel and ignite.

< Is suddenly pulling phrases out of his arse.


----------



## Luse (Mar 8, 2004)

^ should have told Kota to look for something very GREEN and always with MARIO to slot in the surfboard slot...  < That is a TIP not a SPOILER

< Is back into MMBN, and to think I used to dislike it... And thanks for the kind words TS...


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 8, 2004)

^ gave a tip which seems to serve as more of a reminder for some reason. I feel like I already knew that for some reason.

< still can't walk normally from hitting the squats too hard in the gym as I now have DOMS (Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness)


----------



## esrion (Mar 8, 2004)

^ seems to be his cool normal self once again, and has trimmed a once three-pronger topic (^, < and v) into a two-pronged one.

< is still infected and down for the count.  unable to ghost-write for something that's due tomorrow.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 8, 2004)

^ is wrong on so many levels.

< is nowhere near his old self, nor will he probably ever be, but he's trying to stay upbeat in anticipation of "the call"

V isn't me


----------



## Luse (Mar 8, 2004)

^ Is a favorite in the " I'm only 4 foot tall" hobbit awards...

< Wants to tell Esrion that SMT III Nocturnal Maniacs is being released in the USA and UK.... 

V Needs a new hair piece, the old one ran away


----------



## esrion (Mar 8, 2004)

^^corrected me and simultaneously gave me an update on something i was curious about.

^ took the thread in a whole new direction, and yeah it's cool.  so don't be depressed about it (i think you mentioned it before)

< despreately trying to hide the fact that he is ydslecix.

V knows that it's quite a rush when someone interrupts you in this thread.  makes me feels like this thing is coming back to life.


----------



## Opium (Mar 8, 2004)

^ needs a new hair piece apparently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< Just rejoined 'The Person Above Meh'

v posted after me


----------



## esrion (Mar 8, 2004)

^just made me count the times "opium" appeared in his post.

< should be working

V should be moderating.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 8, 2004)

^ sssshhh, they may think we're launching a moderating coup

< is both an administrator and regular member at the same time

V is probably not an "above meh" rookie


----------



## blue99 (Mar 8, 2004)

^is true


----------



## esrion (Mar 9, 2004)

^ is quite the minimalist "above meh" veteran.

< is quite the opposite at times.

V is undefeated.


----------



## Legend (Mar 9, 2004)

^ Thinks I'm undefeated

< Is hungry

V Smells bad.


----------



## esrion (Mar 9, 2004)

^ used to have a terry avatar.

< showered this morning so don't give me that.

V remembers when Japanese Anime characters used to get cheesy names like Rick Hunter.


----------



## Akoji (Mar 9, 2004)

^ he's a regular in this topic

< doesnt know who is rick hunter but Naruto is his God!

(doesnt know how to do the lil thingny arrow that goes downward)
He will Worship me and naruto forever ! muahhahahaha!!!


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 9, 2004)

^ Sadly doesn't know what a capital V looks like.

< knows what a V looks like

V probably knows what a V looks like.


----------



## Luse (Mar 9, 2004)

^ Is being Sarky

< Knows that Sarky is Scottish Slang for Sarcastic...

V Is now informed enough to use Sarky in day to day conversation....Along with the letter V


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 9, 2004)

^ taught me sarky long ago due to his relationship with a highly sarky woman

< believes sarky is a way of life

V is going to find a scottish dictionary to see if he can find sarky


----------



## esrion (Mar 9, 2004)

^ being being a Cutty Sarky.

< thinks he's being funny.

V is feeling nostalgic because the thread is coming back to life.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 9, 2004)

^ No, no, definitely not Rain Man, definitely not Rain Man

< hopes Esrion gets that reference in regards to his first line

V doesn't care.


----------



## Luse (Mar 9, 2004)

^ Remembers the good times, like when I was so sick I was either in bed, or on online wrapped in a blanket posting in this thread for pages and pages of interesting things that only a few know about...

< Hopes he doesn't come in the wrong place again

V Has a life and so he doesn't lke things that make him think too hard... 

What's the down arrow again?


----------



## esrion (Mar 9, 2004)

^ is not afraid of butting in, even when he is sick.

< didn't get the Rain Man reference unfortunately, and should be writing a paper.

V should know it all started because king of the anus is too hard to anagram.

edit:
V is right.  i need to do that.  after i finish my project.  which is due in this afternoon.


----------



## Opium (Mar 9, 2004)

^ should finish his short story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< should slink off somewhere

v should continue the insane ramblings of this topic


----------



## Legend (Mar 9, 2004)

^'s feet probably don't smell very nice.

< Has said that teh person above meh's smelled bad in some way or form in his last 2 posts here, and is going to continue the insane ramblings here.

V Wishes they had $1,000,000,000 (U.S., seeing how Canadian currency is worth shit, lol).


----------



## Myke (Mar 9, 2004)

^ predicts right

< Is really stoned

V  wants money too


----------



## Luse (Mar 9, 2004)

^ Doesn't seem to know that I'd want £1,000,000,000 instead and then to exchange that to US and have almost $2,000,000,000 in the process... (The almighty dollar has fallen almost to the $2 = £1 rate)

< Really would like the money

V Would rather have the amount above in penny's to swim in like Uncle Scrooge...


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 9, 2004)

^ greedy bastard

< would rather pull the diamonds off of Britney and swim around in those or better yet...errr...nevermind

V can't swim at all


----------



## esrion (Mar 9, 2004)

^ is yet again feeling very toxic.

< is deep in it, and can't swim at all.

V prefers Dr. Pepper to Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 9, 2004)

^ is still infected, so must also be feeling very toxic

< prefers Pepsi Vanilla to Dr. Pepper

V prefers Mountain Dew to Pepsi Vanilla.


----------



## Luse (Mar 9, 2004)

^ Has something in common with me as I can't swim either

< Has drowned before to prove his case

V Would like to drown in *toxic*


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 9, 2004)

^ was interrupted and is probably just figuring that out

< rarely gets interrupted

V favorite movie is Girl, Uninterrupted


----------



## Luse (Mar 9, 2004)

^  Has reverted back to spaming this topic as much as he can so nobody else can say anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Refuses to edit his post, knowing full well he will end up interupted many times over, but in the long run this thread will be deleted and restarted again 

V Wishes Britney was a Navi he'd keep in his PET....


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 9, 2004)

^ accused me of "spamming" a "spam" topic

< rarely needs to edit a post anyway, unless distracted by toxicity during posting

V knows where the V is, but wouldn't be sarky about it lest he come into the wrong place


----------



## Opium (Mar 9, 2004)

^^should get on icq 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hmm if Britney was a navi would she be called Britneyman? ::shudder::

^is posting too fast as i had to edit.

< doesn't want to own Britneyman

v probably doesn't want to own Britneyman either

*edit* too slow.


----------



## esrion (Mar 9, 2004)

^ would like to own Britney Unbound.

< would like to own Britney Unbound.

V would like to own Britney Unbound.

Kota gets the unboudn diamonds, and Luse gets Toxic DiamondGirl instead.


----------



## Luse (Mar 9, 2004)

^ Has a new found lease on life due to this topic alone

< Always gets the girl (even a diamond one)

V Really wants a diamond girl


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 9, 2004)

^ always gets the girl because he draws them

< would settle for one of those "live dolls" at this point

V is merely a pawn in my grand scheme for world domination


----------



## Puck The Joker (Mar 9, 2004)

^ Copied his plans of world domination from me. 

< Is a bishop, not a pawn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





V Will probably be the "offline" KI.




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> V Wishes Britney was a Navi he'd keep in his PET....



^ < V Wishes he could keep his PET in Britney.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 9, 2004)

^ just pionneered some dual ^


----------



## Mac2492 (Mar 9, 2004)

^ Doesn't Lie


----------



## esrion (Mar 10, 2004)

^ should know brains are not used as capital except in the human organ trade industry.

< thinks Puck really snuck a nasty one past us.  LOL!

V has plans or world domination *yawn* just like KI, Luse, Puck, Opium,  Dice, ....and the list goes on.  I think even Broken has plans for world domination.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 10, 2004)

^ fails to realize my plans of world domination supercede all others

< a superceding loser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V or v, whatever tickles your fancy, whatever floats your boat


----------



## Akoji (Mar 10, 2004)

^has to workship me and Naruto !

< i dont have a boat and know how to do an arrow !

Vwould like to have magic power to dominate the world !


----------



## esrion (Mar 10, 2004)

^ would really like to have a Sharingan. (is that how they say it in English?)

< wonders if workship has anything to do with floating boats.

V plans to how somehow "lose" his way to world domination.


V is right. i'm really dyslexic at times, and i also leave words out, or repeat myself.  but what do you expect from a 80-year-old man?


----------



## Cutman (Mar 10, 2004)

^ Can't word things right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<  Is the biggest Cut Man fan ever!

V  Is alright  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Akoji (Mar 10, 2004)

^ Cut Man Roxhard and easy has hell in MMBN!!! but still a cool boss

< Dream of having a Sharigan and Nine Tails Demon Chakra at same time ^^

V dont know a damn thing about wut i said !


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 10, 2004)

^ found the V and it only took him a day to do it.

< sarky

V, v, u, U, W, w - tickle their elmos


----------



## Luse (Mar 10, 2004)

^ His shadow looms over us all even when he's not online

< Had his shadow stolen from him at a young age..

V Has a itty bitty, tiny weeny, itsy bitsy spider on his shoulder... Or is that a chip ?


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 10, 2004)

^ his shadow really decided to remain in the US where Mountain Dew is as frequent as people coming into the wrong places

< is too much of a loser to have a chip on his shoulder, so it must be a spider.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :: Runs away yelling get it off, get it off ::

V sleeps with spiders and believes it is totally natural, including all the hairy legs


----------



## Mac2492 (Mar 10, 2004)

^ Started this thread

< Likes using v

v Probably doesn't ike using v


----------



## Myke (Mar 10, 2004)

^likes using V

< Isn't used to using V

V likes using ^


----------



## Garageboy101 (Mar 10, 2004)

^o^ Is correct






  EZFA is broken  | theres a blank space   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 will say something about my tongue


----------



## esrion (Mar 10, 2004)

^ tickles his elmo with his tongue.

< continues Kota's favorite baiting topic.

V love hairy legs.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 10, 2004)

^ -- Apparently has weak _chi_ since he still seems sick.

< -- has very hairy legs. The children run screaming.

V probably didn't want to know that.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 10, 2004)

^ Doesn't realize that I can compete with his hairly legs.

< Also has hairy everything else, with the exception to back hair (yes, I have hairy shoulders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

v Probably didn't want to know THAT.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 10, 2004)

^ wakes up every morning heading to the shower saying, "Don't worry, I've done this a thousand times."

< bought a new vacuum cleaner tonight, as well as the Lion King DVD, of which I just got through watching, and also ordered Metal Gear Solid: Twin Snakes, as WalMart didn't seem to have them in and there was no way I could make it to the mall in time.

V contemplates the structure of that last sentence and is amazed by its power and range.


----------



## esrion (Mar 10, 2004)

^ doesn't want to deal with all of the hair that must get stuck on Tempest's and Phuzzz'z (you should have posted this in the "explain your handle" thread) soap bars.

< is happy that the guy upstairs sounds normal again, and that this thread is back to life.

V stares in wonder as Jean Reno speaks japanese in Onimusha 3.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 10, 2004)

^ wants me to be happy, but we don't always get what we want

< checks to see if the sky is falling, because he could have sworn he just saw Alexander on.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's next, a D2 sighting??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V probably realizes just how rare an Alexander appearance is.


----------



## esrion (Mar 10, 2004)

^ had to check to see if KI was losing his mind.  Then I realized what he was talking about.  Hell, I've NEVER seen him on before.

< is almost better now that he's given the cold to his wife.

V wants to go to Digipen and get a degree in 3D animation.


----------



## Opium (Mar 10, 2004)

^ is a secret digipen operative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< saw Alexander on too. I would be more surprised if i hadn't have talked to him recently at the last staff meeting.

v is an avid GBATempaholic


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 10, 2004)

^^ Misused his ^ statement and if he reads it carefully, he will see that. Instead, he talked about himself. Tisk tisk

^ may have seen Alexander before tonight, but did he see Solution 9?????? 

< saw Solution 9 for the first time yesterday, apparently a magazine staffer I'd never seen before

V once went to a football game just so he could "streak" the crowd


----------



## alfre (Mar 10, 2004)

^isn't going to win in the topic at uniemelk


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 10, 2004)

^ shameless plugger

< will win because of a loophole as I will be the last one to post, because I will never post anything at that site and if I do, it will be to cuss out all the worthless bastards who speak ill of my country or my republican president

V have a nice day


----------



## alfre (Mar 10, 2004)

yeah i didn't understand a thing of what you said but why don't you allow criticism?


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 10, 2004)

^ failed english class or doesn't understand it unless it is very poorly worded. Alas, he'll never understand me.

^ also failed to use his ^ and say anything meaningful

< used 2 ^ to make up for that oversight

V is having a nice day


----------



## Opium (Mar 10, 2004)

^^is not winning 'the topic that must not be named'

^still posts too damn fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



^ is the Kota man

< is stuck on 2499 posts (i'm scared to break the 2500 barrier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

v is a happy chappy


----------



## Phhlow (Mar 10, 2004)

KotaInka2

^ Has been brainwashed and is living in denial because he/she believes that he/she has to believe every single word his/her oil/money/power/blood thirsty government tells him/her.

< Hopes this post wakes KotaInka2 up and makes him/her realize that the mass media is controlled by the government and does not always show/tell the truth.

V Knows deep down inside that he/she feels exactly the same way as I do.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 10, 2004)

^ was delinquent, is stoned, and is Canadian

< was already awake and knows exactly where he stands and where he will stand

V should be having a better day


----------



## Phhlow (Mar 10, 2004)

^ Is a Yankees fan.

< Is Canadian, is stoned, but is not delinquent; but rather open-minded.

V Will probably be KotaInka2.


----------



## Opium (Mar 10, 2004)

^^ should be on icq but isn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



^ is a canadian opposed to the us

< still sits and wonders if the world is still spinning or not

v wonders the same thing as me


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 10, 2004)

^ just popped onto ICQ

< left ICQ because he didn't feel like talking to one of the people who frequently badmouths his country and president

V eats corn just so he can count kernels on the way out


----------



## Phhlow (Mar 10, 2004)

^ Should ask himself why so many people badmouth his government.

< Does not hate Americans because he has relatives in Sacramento, California; he only hates their government.

V Will be open-minded about this.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 10, 2004)

^ should ask himself who makes up my government. The last time I checked, it was Americans. If you hate my government, you hate Americans, and thus, you hate me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< was taught not to hate anybody, and never badmouths other countries, because it isn't any of my concern. Instead, he judges people individually and leaves origin and politics out of it. It's sad that not all follow that policy, but instead choose to badmouth as often as possible.

V once badmouthed with Mick Jagger.


----------



## Phhlow (Mar 10, 2004)

^ Has to realize that had Americans truly had their way, and had the ballots been counted properly (without any suspicious government intervention), G.W.B. would not be president. "because it isn't any of my concern" Exactly what his president wants from him. If my people don't care, they won't try to stop me...

< Knows that he has finally shut KotaInka2 up and is going to bed now because he knows there is no hope with him; their bullshit has gotten implanted into his brain, and he has been assimilated.

V Will hopefully be someone that cares about Peace on Earth and knows that one person can make a difference.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 10, 2004)

^ fails to realize that Americans did have their way, only centuries ago when they drafted the rules that put Bush in office, which BTW, was far from suspicious. Rather, it was a wild card named Ralph Nader, who split some of the Democratic vote that helped cost Snore the white house. Imagine that, one person can make a difference. So can a 4 to 3 Republican vote.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< sadly, must get some sleep instead of exchanging barbs with someone who would hope to bait me. He must have missed the previous many thousands of posts in this thread.

V came into the wrong place tangling with me


----------



## esrion (Mar 10, 2004)

^^ has a very appropriate username, and should stop baiting kota because he is a master.

^ is asleep and offline.  and expects us to believe it.

< has never tangoed with kota.

V needs a new dance step.


----------



## alfre (Mar 10, 2004)

for Kotainka2: your argumentation is not what a normal person calls argumentation


----------



## esrion (Mar 10, 2004)

for the person upstairs.  start a new thread if you need to argue. this is not the thread to do it in.

^ is rather persistent.  funny and cool at times. but not right now.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 10, 2004)

^ thinks tangling is a dance, but is thinking of the Tango

< has never Tangoed and doesn't do much dancing unless he is extremely inTOXICated

V probably noticed my dazzling ability to work previous subject matters into simple innocent or not so innocent words


----------



## esrion (Mar 11, 2004)

^ somehow just made me think of Dazzler and Britney at the same time.

< doesn't want to think about Kota tangoing to TOXIC.

V ......is sad that I still haven't finished my ghost writing committments.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 11, 2004)

^ spends too much time coming into inappropriate places instead of ghost writing

< saw Alexander again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What do you know, lightning can strike twice. 

V eats whole onions for breakfast and then tries to kiss everybody in sight all day long.


----------



## esrion (Mar 12, 2004)

^ killed the thread for a few hours, as we  were all waiting for the smell to dissipate.

< is done, and is now thinking about his short story entry.

V has a foot fetish.


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Mar 12, 2004)

^ Should stop looking at me weird now

< Is looking at his own feet now

/ Should really get out more


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 12, 2004)

^ needs to ask DarkRamza how to find the V

< is still happy about his $200 windfall for doing something he would have gladly done for free, and no I'm not talking about male prostitution, or am I?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







V licks stamps just for the taste of it.


----------



## Opium (Mar 12, 2004)

^ just said he is happy about something. Change your member title then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< goes back to licking stamps


----------



## Luse (Mar 12, 2004)

^ Licker of stamps... 

< Licker of necks...

V Licker of table tops


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 12, 2004)

^ is omnipresent due to his ability to be both in the UK and in the US at the same time

< mmmmm, lemon pledge, awesome stuff

V likes to hunt beavers


----------



## esrion (Mar 12, 2004)

^ knows beaver hunting is something i would do for free, though ppl have been known to pay me $200 for it as well.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< has a cramped neck which is telling him not to write.  likes lysol better.

V hasn't posted after me in a while now.


----------



## Opium (Mar 12, 2004)

^ should know that Luse said he was a licker of necks. Perhaps he can help you with your cramp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< feels disturbed by what he just wrote

v is equally disturbed


----------



## esrion (Mar 12, 2004)

LOL!

^ at least, we didn't say that Luse was a licker of beav.....nevermind.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< also feels disturbed by what he just said.

V comes into the wrong place.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 12, 2004)

^ wants to have his neck licked by Luse

< misses the lickage of beaver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V frequently thinks about this subject as it relates to Gene Simmons of KISS and Shannon Tweed


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 14, 2004)

^ Wants to rock and roll all night, and party every day

<  Is very, VERY disturbed by the amount of lickage going on around here.

V  Contemplates the personal life of Scooby Doo daily


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 15, 2004)

^ loves Scooby snacks and is thus very disturbed in general

< prefers chocolate covered Dunkn Doughnuts with filling and sprinkles

V isn't Tempest Stormwind


----------



## Karnage (Mar 15, 2004)

^Dont know How To write donuts


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 15, 2004)

^ fails to realize its an either/or proposition. Feel free to click here...Doughnuts

< should put out an ad in the paper "If you wanna be my lover..."

< just used another < but just wanted to say it's time for The Sopranos, so I must depart for a bit.

V probably got that reference


----------



## Karnage (Mar 15, 2004)

^ Is Now My English teacher


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 19, 2004)

^ uses capital letters in inappropriate places

< didn't want to see the topic go a week without a post and also wonders what happened to esrion.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





V once went an entire year eating nothing but raddishes


----------



## Joseph Blanx (Mar 19, 2004)

^Not correct but I occasionally use horseradish sauce.
^^Should find a spelling and punctuation internet browser plugin...


----------



## Leo111 (Mar 19, 2004)

^^ is a misrable loser

^ Is like a zombie

< doesnt know what rabbishes are

V Likes rabbishes more than me


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 19, 2004)

^ invented a vegetable called a rabbish

< doesn't know what a rabbish is either, but knows what raddishes are

V probably thinks both are some form of rabies


----------



## Joseph Blanx (Mar 19, 2004)

^ Gets congrats from me for new job!
< mmmm, rabies.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 19, 2004)

^ gets thanks from me for the congrats from him

< is now an employed miserable loser

V probably wonders how employed and miserable loser could possibly be used in one sentence, but should remember these two words--Al Bundy


----------



## Joseph Blanx (Mar 19, 2004)

^ silently whispers "whooooooaaaa Bunnndy!!"


----------



## dice (Mar 20, 2004)

^

Made his own version of vegetable soup using his belly.


----------



## JonnyB (Mar 21, 2004)

^Needs a avatar with better graphics.


----------



## Ryu-kun (Mar 21, 2004)

^  Loves Rabishes
<  Likes Ryu
V  Stinks!


----------



## mynimal (Mar 21, 2004)

Only from being after your post, dear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^ Has a "-kun" at the end of his username (I had mine removed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) That roughly translates to Mr. Ryu. ^^

< Just finished his sig


----------



## Calogero91 (Mar 21, 2004)

^Has a matching sig and ava


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 21, 2004)

^ thank you very much.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< had a plate of BBQ chicken nachos and a 20oz medium rare prime rib for dinner, and is thus feeling like a stuffed pig.

V is probably male (there is at least a 95% probability of that being the case)


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 21, 2004)

^ Have guessed right.

< Is listening to some of the best video games's music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Will probably post some witty comment about me, him/herself and the next poster.


----------



## Telvin_3D (Mar 21, 2004)

Hopes that ^ turns out to be true
< is a first time 'above meh' poster
V has a comment on some part of the above?


----------



## JonnyB (Mar 21, 2004)

^ above metopic newbie


----------



## Xanthious (Mar 21, 2004)

^ Was wrong about me liking devils

< Has an odd burning sensation when he urinates

V Doesnt understand why I felt the need to mention my unfortunate urinary burning


----------



## Joseph Blanx (Mar 21, 2004)

^is starting to wonder about changing topic to teh person above and below meh while also referring to self.


----------



## JonnyB (Mar 21, 2004)

^  has really freaky Eyes
< Is tired and will sleep now
V  You will sleep soon too! I bet you a million dollars.


----------



## Blue_GoD (Mar 21, 2004)

^ is red  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




< is blue


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 21, 2004)

^ has an avatar which exceeds the new 25K avatar rule...slightly.

< needs to go clothes shopping for "business-casual" attire, but can't gather up the motivation

V has commited crimes and turned himself in just so he could take the mugshot


----------



## Time-Stalker (Mar 21, 2004)

^ Cool Avi.

< I know..I know, I'm working on it......

v below this.


----------



## mynimal (Mar 21, 2004)

^ Above this

< Below that

v Underneath this


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 22, 2004)

^ has a blinding signature  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< ran out of good things to say, but still said something anyway

V shouldn't say anything if they have nothing good to say


----------



## Karnage (Mar 22, 2004)

^is right about the signature 

< lasgna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (what ? thats good no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

V Have a muppet for friend


----------



## Telvin_3D (Mar 22, 2004)

^ Has brought muppets into this for some reason

< Would rather have one of the Henson creations for Farscape than a muppet

V Will likely make a muppet realated comment


----------



## dice (Mar 22, 2004)

^ muppets muppets muppets muppets 

< muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets 

V muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets muppets


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 23, 2004)

^ sleeps with muppets every night

< finally went out and purchased the previously mentioned "business-casual" attire for $379

V prefers "business-formal" even when sleeping


----------



## JonnyB (Mar 23, 2004)

^needs to add color to his life


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 25, 2004)

^ needs to worship satan and bring darkness to his soul

< doesn't have time to bring color to his life

V  watches Groundhog Day EVERY day


----------



## kutabare (Mar 25, 2004)

^ Is in the second incarnation of himself.

< Is still at work at 03:05.

V Gets pwned by everybody.


----------



## kutabare (Mar 25, 2004)

Mods deleted the above post


----------



## Telvin_3D (Mar 25, 2004)

^ Posted below his own "V Gets pwned by everybody. "

< Thinks this is funny

V Will hopefuly take this topic in a new and intersting direction.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 25, 2004)

QUOTE(Telvin_3D @ Mar 25 2004 said:


> ^ Posted below his own "V Gets pwned by everybody. "
> 
> < Thinks this is funny
> 
> V Will hopefuly take this topic in a new and intersting direction.


^ -- Thinks that this thread isn't an end unto itself. And really needs to play The Longest Journey.

< -- Rarely posts here. And is very cold.

V -- Why do I even bother writing this? Even ninjas can't tell who'll post next in off-times like this.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Luse (Mar 25, 2004)

^ Has bothered with more writing then he wants to do, faining ignorance to his own book long posts in the past..

< Thinks this thread ain't what she used to be

V Wants to lighten up his life by taping lightbulbs to his eyelids...


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 26, 2004)

^ Nostalgist

< Pessimist

V Pugilist


----------



## Myke (Mar 26, 2004)

^ thinks he's a looser even though he is not


----------



## Vicious (Mar 26, 2004)

^Can Draw 

< Has a poka doted toe

V Loves me


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 31, 2004)

^ shut the topic down for 5 days by saying V Loves me. Damn, people must really can't stand you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< loves all of God's children, even the no count, need to be run over by a bus, and buried in a shallow grave ones.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V likes to suck the cream filling out of big twinkies.


----------



## blue99 (Mar 31, 2004)

^is true


----------



## Luse (Mar 31, 2004)

^ Has a twinkie stash

< Has a twinkie rash

V Thinks that blue + twinkie = cash


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 31, 2004)

^ needs ointment for his twinkie rash

< has no reason to have a twinkie rash

V prefers ding dongs


----------



## blue99 (Mar 31, 2004)

^knows what a ding-dong is


----------



## Time-Stalker (Mar 31, 2004)

^ Seems a touch depressed

< Have'nt wasted my life yet..

v Gives blue99 a hug


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 1, 2004)

^ has wasted his life and doesn't know it.

< is too much of a miserable loser to dish out hugs to others

V hugs all the wrong people in all the wrong places


----------



## Telvin_3D (Apr 2, 2004)

^ Seems to be trying to kill the topic again
< Saves his hugs for approprate moments
V Took all the twinkie comments at face value


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 3, 2004)

^ has one of the most unique signatures on the board and is a friend of the elusive ninja TS

< started the twinkie comments

V swallowed the twinkies whole


----------



## Bridgy84 (Apr 3, 2004)

^ made me eat the twinkies whole 

< really needs to make himself a new sig 

V flung Poo


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 4, 2004)

^ really needs to make himself a new sig

< flung poo on bridgy84's old school sig

V eats poo for breakfast


----------



## sQa5r (Apr 4, 2004)

^ Is very hungry
< Split his breakfast whit kotaInKa2
V Wooot...a shemale


----------



## mynimal (Apr 4, 2004)

^'s name confuses me @[email protected] (And I think "gay" is close enough. What a coincidence, I didn't even read the v part. XD)


----------



## sQa5r (Apr 5, 2004)

^ Just made my name suck... big time... orr mannnn... I liked my name


----------



## Telvin_3D (Apr 5, 2004)

^ Both managed to ignore the set conventions of this thread.  And took it to a slightly personal level.
< Is quite proud of his sig
V Got hit by the flying-poo from previous posts


----------



## Bridgy84 (Apr 6, 2004)

^ has had small animals stuck in his sig 
< yup thats me 
V feet smell!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2004)

^ Was Smelling his own feet
< Wants to change his sig
V Doesn't know how to play GBA games


----------



## sVc_Chaos (Apr 6, 2004)

^ kicking is own ass


----------



## Opium (Apr 6, 2004)

^ is almost right, i almost got hit by a bird doo-doo today, hit one of my friends instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< is stuffed under many assignments but will have holidays starting this friday for two weeks. So < is very optimistic about the future at the moment.

v should know the best things in life are not things (I saw it on a church somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Luse (Apr 6, 2004)

^ Should know " Jesus is here, come inside" (I saw that on a church... Nearly bust a gut laughing... " Let's stop and get his autograph....  I wonder if we can sit on his lap?")

< Has bitten off more then he can chew...

V Wants to watch me spit my teeth out....


----------



## dice (Apr 6, 2004)

^ SPIT! SPIT! SPIT! SPIT!

< Just created some shiny medals!

V hello


----------



## Telvin_3D (Apr 6, 2004)

^ T3D waves
< Has more projects due this week than he can count.  This is because he is an art student, not math major!
v Will also talk in third person


----------



## Luse (Apr 6, 2004)

^ Is wrong, only because I say so... (never trust someone who claims to be 3D...Evil...Bad bad man...)

< I am Luse, hear me talk... Um, Read me say... I is... I am... I was... I be.. You be was am is...

V If I sang out of tune, would you stand up and walk out on me?


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 6, 2004)

^ All I need is a little help from my friends.

< Is sick of mosquitos.

V Is confused by my response to Luse.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 6, 2004)

^ Doesn't realize that I know exactly what he's talking about

< Can't remember the name of the show where that song is the opening for it

V Will tell me the name of that show


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 6, 2004)

^ The Wonder Years.

< Knows that The Beatles and Joe Cocker both recorded that song.

V Should stop butting into other people's conversations.


----------



## Luse (Apr 6, 2004)

^ Was really talking to himself, and his third personality...

< Can remember John Bulishi Doing a Joe Cocker impersonation of SNL long ago...

V Is either wondering who John Bulishi is, or why I can't spell Bulishi...


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 6, 2004)

^ Meant to say John _Belushi_

< Starts listening to some Blues Brothers songs

V Can't turn ya loose (cookie to the one who understands that)


----------



## Telvin_3D (Apr 7, 2004)

^ Gives Telvin a cookie
< Eats a cookie
v Already lost his mind too


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 7, 2004)

^ is right.

< has been in the calm seas beyond insanity as long as he can remember.

v should join the lunatics.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Telvin_3D (Apr 7, 2004)

^ Should have used a direct Bursar quote instead
< They're coming to take me away, HaHa, They're coming to take me away... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



v Gets Telvin's regurgitated cookie if they know where either of the above is from.  A fresh cookie for both


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 7, 2004)

^ -- Terry Pratchett and the Napoleons, respectively.

< -- forgot the exact quotes; was damn tired after fencing.

V --- ...you can have these cookies; I don't want them.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## square (Apr 7, 2004)

^ -------Is a Moderator God
< -------Hasn't been active on the scene in a long time
V--------Knows that I haven't been active in a while


----------



## stivsama (Apr 7, 2004)

^well yeah, now WE Do


----------



## Sonic_1 (Apr 7, 2004)

^ Admits his lazy
< is a hedgehog
V likes FF


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 7, 2004)

^ has 532 posts

< Played almost all FF's twice...(and no, I don't make cookies ^^;'')

V Makes the cookies that stivsama talked about

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Holy Dragon Mast (Apr 7, 2004)

^ Has a pet rabbit called Timmy

< Is a newbie to the GBA scene

V Has tacos!


----------



## Sonic_1 (Apr 7, 2004)

^ He is Online
< likes tacos
V Is a Gba lover


----------



## Telvin_3D (Apr 7, 2004)

^ Were you thinking along the lines of this?
< If that is the case, is most certainly NOT
v Likely is, and will inform us of the fact in FAR more detail that we ever wanted to know.


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 7, 2004)

^ Doesnt know what hes talking about

< Wont daclare anything, that would compromise him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Is talking of that


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 8, 2004)

^ failed english, or at the very least spelling.

< managed to scrape by in both. 

V kidnapped esrion and took him to visit Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## Woxxy (Apr 8, 2004)

^managed to scrape by in both!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2004)

^ has pretty good sig
< has copied sig
V has no sig


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 11, 2004)

^ is blind

< has a Ronin original sig

V has been bamboozled


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 11, 2004)

^ Doesnt have a ronin original

< Doesnt know what ´bamboozled´ means

V Doesnt have a nice sig


----------



## Luse (Apr 11, 2004)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I like my sig... 

< Really does like his sig, if I didn't I've have changed it by now...

V Has "A" sig, but as of this posting it has yet to be seen....


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 11, 2004)

^ Has a nice avatar

< Didnt know a talented one would post

V Isnt a talented one


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2004)

^ Is pretty good fortune-teller (wait...aren't i supposed to insult other people?)
< has lame sig
V will do my sig for me...


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 11, 2004)

^ Is worng

< Wont do any sigs today

V Will do a sig for every gbatemp member


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 11, 2004)

^ can't spell wrong and apparently doesn't know Ronin

< instead of making sigs for every GBATemp member, he will start a collection fund to send Leo111 back to school

V will contribute his savings to this great humanitarian effort


----------



## Luse (Apr 11, 2004)

^ Does know Ronin, and does know how to spell wrong right...  Twice even, although they say two wrongs don't make a right, if both wrong's are spelled correctly what does that make them?

< Is too poor to send himself back to school much less anyone else... 

V Will spend large amounts of time, running around with his shirt over his head saying " I am the great cornhollio... I need TP for my bunghole"...


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 11, 2004)

^ is feeling some Beavis and Butthead nostalgia

< is running around with his shirt over his head screaming "I am the great cornholio...I need TP for my bunghole!!", while trying to interrupt Telvin 3D

V could be Telvin 3D


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 11, 2004)

^Likes Telvin
< Isn't Telvin
V Could be Telvin


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 11, 2004)

^ didn't know that Telvin was reading the thread while I was posting

< isn't Telvin

V spends all of his spare time trying to come up with an anagram for LOL


----------



## Telvin_3D (Apr 11, 2004)

^ Obviously isn't me
< Is me
v Has some idea why I got pulled into this in the first place


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 11, 2004)

^ Was reading the topic

< Wants someone to fund me free English lessons at school so I can spell wrong right

V May be a kookie fan


----------



## Telvin_3D (Apr 11, 2004)

^ Also reads this topic
< **Fans kookie**
v should go skydiving


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 11, 2004)

^ Is a serious kookie fan

< Goes skydiving... WHAAAAAAA!

V Hates skydiving and loves koekies... oh wait kookies


----------



## Issac (Apr 11, 2004)

^ Screams

< eats kookies!!!

v drowns in narcissism


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 11, 2004)

^ Is a koekie eater 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Doesn´t know what narcissism is

V Loves Treloso buiscuits/kookies


----------



## Issac (Apr 11, 2004)

^ is laughed at

< tells that narcissism is like:" a person that likes ONLY people like themselves, act like themselves... and are self buissy"

V has a clear mind!


----------



## Telvin_3D (Apr 11, 2004)

^ is a dictionary
< Has a mind like fine crystal:  Brittle, and easily shattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




v is wonderfuly twisted


----------



## Issac (Apr 11, 2004)

^ is sarcastic

< Wheeeeeee O.o

V laughs


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 11, 2004)

^ Isnt sarcastic

< Laughing

V Is boring


----------



## Issac (Apr 11, 2004)

^ True

< "lamers......."

V hypocrite


----------



## Shii (Apr 11, 2004)

^ new to the forums and no I'm not an hypocrite

< is really lazy


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 11, 2004)

^ Yes is lazy

< Isnt lazy

V Doesnt know what lazy is


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 12, 2004)

^Likes 1s


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 12, 2004)

^ Doesnt know who I am

<  Isnt lazy

V Does know who I am


----------



## dice (Apr 12, 2004)

^ A new member?

< Leo111

V Boss man?


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 12, 2004)

^ Isnt me

< Is a boss man

V Is a bar man


----------



## JonnyB (Apr 12, 2004)

^ Is not my boss


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 12, 2004)

^ Likes being bossed by a boss man

< Is the boss of a bossy boss man

V Likes pizza with koookies and some melkunie milk


----------



## knl (Apr 12, 2004)

^ is the elite warezer and is brazilian
< does not like pizza with koookies and doesnt know whats melkunie milk
< is gonna install diablo 2 right now.


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 12, 2004)

^ Is Brazilian and loves melkunie milk (a holand milk)

< Loves Pizaa

V Loves the inverse of MELKUNIE milk


----------



## knl (Apr 15, 2004)

^ loves pizza
< never drank melkunie milk
< loves pizza hut's pizza
V probably will be Leo111


----------



## Telvin_3D (Apr 15, 2004)

^ Loves Pizza Hut's Pizza
< REALLY loves pizza from the Funky Pickel Pizza Company
V Has their own opinion about Pizza


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 15, 2004)

^Secretly admires melkunie

< Hates Pizza Hut, and is going to have dinner

V Probably will be knl


----------



## JonnyB (Apr 16, 2004)

^ Loves Pizza Hut because it sucks
< Likes REAL Pizza. Like Italian or Argentinian Pizza. Thats the good Sh*t.
v Loves the good Sh*t.


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 16, 2004)

^ Doesnt know what real pizzas are made of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Doesnt like shit

V loves shit


----------



## Telvin_3D (Apr 16, 2004)

^ All shit related discussion should be directed to the appropriate thread

< Is almost done college for the year, and is awaiting acceptance to a differnt instution

V Is not done, and extremly jellous


----------



## Myke (Apr 16, 2004)

^ knows the shitty thread!


----------



## Opium (Apr 16, 2004)

^an avid political cartoonist (artist)

< is playing the orginal Half-Life through at the moment

v isn't playing half-life through but should


----------



## gba2002 (Apr 16, 2004)

^ Works for numerous gba sites on the web

< Was playing CS with Opium not too long ago

V Should come check out www.gbarealm.com


----------



## JeX- (Apr 16, 2004)

^ is a n00b 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-JeX-


----------



## gba2002 (Apr 16, 2004)

^ Works for numerous gba sites on the web

< Was playing CS with Opium not too long ago

V Should come check out www.gbarealm.com


----------



## Telvin_3D (Apr 16, 2004)

^ Managed to double post 2 minutes apart

< Did not double post

v Will not double post


----------



## knl (Apr 16, 2004)

^ did not double post
< will not double post
V will double post


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 18, 2004)

^ didn't double post

< checks to see if the sky is falling due to the GBATemp Awards actually getting implemented...Woo Hoo.

V voted "most likely to ask what a Gameboy is."


----------



## Luse (Apr 18, 2004)

^ Would have won hands down the King of Anus award, if there ever were to be one...

< Wonders what a Gameboy is ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Doesn't know what he thinks he knows only what he says he does...


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 18, 2004)

^ Doesnt know what Im thinking that he´s thinking that Im suposing that he´s thinking Im thinking.

< Was playing HL some days ago, finished it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Should Play Half-Life


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 18, 2004)

^ is a Half-Life junkie

< doesn't need to play Half-Life

V knows the "half life" of Uranium


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 18, 2004)

^ Doesnt know what uranium Is

< Does know what Uranium is

V Doesnt know what Half-Life is


----------



## Luse (Apr 18, 2004)

^ Doesn't know I only have half a life, since I've wasted most of it playing video games....

< All I know about Uranium is that it isn't found in Uranus...

V Wants to know what else isn't found in Uranus....


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 18, 2004)

^ said Uranus

< wonders why there is no "King of the Anus" award so that he can have a snazzy image in his signature

V wants to explore Uranus with nothing but a pair of boxers and a flashlight and feels he should receive an award for it.


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 18, 2004)

^ Doesnt know anything about uranus, but knows much about a..... nevermind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< doesnt like Uranus

V Does love uranus


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 19, 2004)

^ was looking for Uranus, but caught by Popeye with his pants down on Pluto 

< doesn't expect Leo to get that

V hopefully got that, which means, hopefully, isn't Leo.


----------



## dice (Apr 19, 2004)

^ Secret Boozer

< Gbatemp Emergency Board's unwanted protection guy

V drunk


----------



## Luse (Apr 19, 2004)

^ Called it right

< Has been drinking

V Drinks like a fish....


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 19, 2004)

^Fishes like a drink.

< Drinks lots and lots, of soda that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Is probably a noob, or atleast acts like one.


----------



## Luse (Apr 19, 2004)

^ Is right... 

< Hello everyone this is my first post... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





V Since I'm new I don't know who'll post next and will refrain from taking chances...


----------



## Bridgy84 (Apr 19, 2004)

^ is being welcomed to the community  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< just got done playing with kitty litter (really i did)

V want's to play in the litter with me


----------



## Telvin_3D (Apr 19, 2004)

^ Is littering

< Wonders who is the master when they crap and you take care of it

v takes care of only his own crap


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 20, 2004)

^ -- Apparently has been spying on me taking care of crap. I've already located and removed one toilet-cam, you know.

< -- Has creative friends he steals these jokes from. Is very sorry for doing so.

V -- Is no longer disillusioned.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Luse (Apr 20, 2004)

^ Voted for Telvin3D as most promising newcomer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Did the same thing... Even though Telvin joined in 2003 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Might say that Telvin didn't hit his stride until 2004, and there for is still the most promising newcomer......


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 20, 2004)

^ is wrong and should grab Tempest by the hand, head to board 2, and read the post there

< wanted to nominate Telvin, but rules are rules. After all, there is No Anus either. Damn them all. It's a consipiracy I say, a conspiracy. ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  at Luse. )

V loves big tools


----------



## Myke (Apr 20, 2004)

^dude dude dude! dudedudedudedude


----------



## Opium (Apr 20, 2004)

^ a dude aholic, take it slow man, i'll get your therapy.

< Is learning to play the guitar, woo!

v is um..........yeah


----------



## Myke (Apr 20, 2004)

^ Is a rawker now =) keep it up

< needs a drumset BAAADD

V needs to learn to play the tuba


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 20, 2004)

^ Is going to make me a sig when he has time.

< Already knows how to play the tuba. Played it in 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th grades.

V Is probably a band nerd.


----------



## dice (Apr 20, 2004)

^ Killed over 100,000,000 noobs

< didn't know a band nerd is what he is

V


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 20, 2004)

^ Should know that I already have FireFox.

< Has actually killed and/or mutilated over 200,000,000 noobs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V If a noob, should run screaming.


----------



## Myke (Apr 20, 2004)

^still needs to get firefox


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 20, 2004)

^ loony firefox lover

< ahhhhhhh, I feel much better now. Poor Firefox.

V once clubbed a fox over the head rendering it unconscious, and then set it on fire with the sun and a magnifying glass, all in the interest of helping to promote firefox.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 20, 2004)

^ Has a sick and twisted mind.

< Only clubbed the fox because it asked where it could get roms.

V Doesn't belong in this topic.


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 20, 2004)

^ Doesnt like foxes

< H8s clubbs

V Is a clubbah!


----------



## Telvin_3D (Apr 20, 2004)

^ Apparently doesn't go clubbing

Made all of 10 posts in 2003 and wishes he had held off so he could be the most promising newcomer.  Perhaps best sig instead?

v Is not a newcomer


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 20, 2004)

^ was a newcomer in 2003

< has been a newcomer many times, but first came into the wrong place back in 1977.

V has no idea what I'm talking about, or probably wishes he didn't.


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 20, 2004)

^ Doesnt know about the 70´s

< *Hides* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Doesnt know about KI personal life or isnt him


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ should stop taking drugs immediately and go back to school

< is KI:2 (Mission Impossible 2 theme plays in the background) 

V has been to the Neutered Rooster in Brewster.


----------



## Telvin_3D (Apr 21, 2004)

^ Has delusions of gradure

< Hasn't, but it sounds like the trip would be fun

V Has neutered a rooser


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 21, 2004)

^ -- Can't spell "Grandeur." 

< -- Can spell "Grandeur."

V -- Now knows how to spell "Grandeur."

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Opium (Apr 21, 2004)

^ is a spelling teacher

< is learning to play Californication by the red hot chilli peppers on the guitar

v likes the red hot chilli peppers


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 21, 2004)

^ You been spying on me again?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< Lives in California and likes fornication. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Needs a grammar teacher.


----------



## Myke (Apr 21, 2004)

^ he is teh furnicaetor

< gunna go bed to

V will you be my daddy?


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ fails to realize I've already been there and done that....pwned!

< "....who'z yo daddy!?....who'z yo daddy!?" Oh, nevermind me. Just thinking back to the good ol days.

V refuses to eat his food unless it has been previously dropped on the floor, including soup.


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ Is out of his mind beacause of the use of ilicit drugs

< *goes to school*

V doesnt like drugs nor school


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 21, 2004)

^ -- Is only half right with that last statement.

< -- Deliberately being ambiguous about which half Leo was right with.

V -- will see through this utterly transparent facade (damn, where's the accent...) because it should be blindingly obvious.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ articulate stoner

< blatantly abused alcohol in his late teens

V read the label "Rubbing" alcohol and got the wrong idea. Sadly, he may never leave the hospital or witness morning wood again.


----------



## Vicious (Apr 22, 2004)

^will die of sense of humor cancer.

< Seven inches

V Secretly loves to wear pink


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 22, 2004)

^ -- If by "pink" you mean "black"...

< -- Is not a powerful ninja.

V -- in all likelyhood didn't get that joke.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Myke (Apr 22, 2004)

^ Looks good in pink and black

< got the joke

V how much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Telvin_3D (Apr 22, 2004)

^ A wood chuck would chuck what a wood chuck could chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood

< Had to read that over 3 times for spelling.  It makes my eyes hurt

V Has no eyes


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 22, 2004)

^ likes Woody Woodpecker

< has run out of clever things to say about himself, and instead uses the oppurtunity to tell Luse to check the "Bat Cave" at board 2

V wishes he could get into the "Bat Cave", but instead spends his spare time burrowing himself in small holes in the ground and licking his own butt


----------



## ConraDargo (May 2, 2004)

^ should change the colour or size on the sentence in his signature, since it's pretty hard to read

> Has to pee - now!

V Will probably say something irritating like "think about the Niagara falls Conra"


----------



## Leo111 (May 2, 2004)

^ Doesnt know about niagra

< Hates niagra

V Loves niagra´s


----------



## Bushikatagi005 (May 2, 2004)

^used this new form of the person above meh

< doesnt know the new form of the person above meh

V uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh





-Eiketsu-


----------



## berlinka (May 2, 2004)

^ Probably didn't sneeze

< Just sneezed

V Hopefully will not sneeze on the screen


----------



## KotaInka2 (May 2, 2004)

^ sneezed into the wrong place

< wondered if the topic would ever be revived after his devastating butt licking comment

V has no problem with butt licking, as long as it is accompanied by adequate followup and cuddling


----------



## KotaInka2 (May 16, 2004)

^ is me starting the first leg of a double post for the first time in this phoenix thread

< had his laptop die losing tons of valuable data and spent the last few days trying to fully revive it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V could be me triple posting...hmmmm


----------



## Telvin_3D (May 16, 2004)

^ Did not triple-post

< Just had emergency appendix surgery

v Needs an emergency brain transplant


----------



## enjoi (May 17, 2004)

^ is member no. 18131

< is very tired

v crapped their pants


----------



## bajibbles (May 17, 2004)

^ Is probably sleeping

< isnt wearing pants :S

v hopefully, IS wearing pants


----------



## Myke (May 17, 2004)

^has a dangling peepee


----------



## mole_incarnate (May 17, 2004)

^ Is freakin me out right now...

< Hasnt been as active as normal

V could quite possibly... EXPLODING HEDGEHOGS!!


----------



## Myke (May 17, 2004)

^is a watermelon


----------



## cerberus (May 17, 2004)

^ Who's name is Michael Cameron (Sig on art) and for one so young can draw bloody well! Check his site!

< Starting the day with a caffine overload! And prefers Beer Nuts!

V Wants to continue the thread!


----------



## ^DiAbLo^ (May 17, 2004)

^ is probably eating beer nuts


----------



## Telvin_3D (May 17, 2004)

^ Looks more like a Diablo freak

< Would like to go out, but can't due to above mentioned surgery

V Is letting it all hang loose


----------



## enjoi (May 17, 2004)

^ is right about me letting it all hang loose

< is letting it hang loose

v likes peppermint flavored chewing gum


----------



## KotaInka2 (May 18, 2004)

^ likes to hang out while flogging the bishop

< has revived his laptop for the most part, even though some data was irretrievably lost

V regularly shows people how big his hard drive is


----------



## NeoBahamut (May 18, 2004)

^GBATemp's Miserable Loser


----------



## cerberus (May 18, 2004)

^ Is right, I am letting it hang loose!

< Is letting it hang loose! (To loose! If off to the toilet!)

V Will be reply 293


----------



## enjoi (May 18, 2004)

^ is currently playing FFX2

< is reply 293

v is allergic to edible adhesive tape.


----------



## KotaInka2 (May 19, 2004)

^ went to the doctor to ask why he was crapping adhesive tape

< tries to stick to a strict diet of non-adhesive tape to prevent constipation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V swallowed an atomic clock to stay regular instead


----------



## Telvin_3D (May 19, 2004)

^ Can't understand why his doctor won't schedule any time with him

< Tick, Tick, Tick, Tick

V Went skydiving, and forgot his parichute


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 19, 2004)

^ -- Loves his FMA.

< -- Landed painfully.

V -- Closet disco monster.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## NeoBahamut (May 19, 2004)

^ terribly deformed because of the landing


----------



## Telvin_3D (May 19, 2004)

^ SQUEAK!

<  Quakes in Fear 

v Is also a massive FMA fan


----------



## Luse (May 19, 2004)

^ Is wrong, I've yet to see it and won't bother until it's complete

< Just got back on line after a long outage that started after E3, shoot the phone company, shoot them dead......

V Laughs at me, as I'm still stuck on dial up and am at the mercy of the 20kbs a second download speed....


----------



## Xanthious (May 19, 2004)

^ 20 kbs heh heh thats rich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oh wait he's a mod. . . umm well never mind its not that funny after all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Has a Pet Squirrel

V Has an irrational fear of doughnuts


----------



## NeoBahamut (May 19, 2004)

^accidentally released his squirrel

< That fear makes me eat doughnuts excessively

V Loves doughnuts

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## cerberus (May 19, 2004)

^ His Fear smells funny

< Loves doughnuts, but only if they're forbidden!

V Drinks like a fish, but only after eating doughnuts!


----------



## ConraDargo (May 19, 2004)

^ Will end upp like Eve and Adam if he ever mistake an forbidden apple for a forbidden doughnut

> Has some doughnuts in his refrigerator, but no alcohol what so ever since he's actually a teetotaller

V Will probably gasp at what I just said


----------



## GoodKupo (May 19, 2004)

^Is wrong


----------



## dice (May 19, 2004)

^ aww

< has french orals tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V help me lol


----------



## Stryk3r (May 19, 2004)

^ lol that works in so many ways

< exams suck, maths on friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V probably hate exams too


----------



## GoodKupo (May 20, 2004)

^another person whos wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






^Plays Super Mario RPG and RO


----------



## KotaInka2 (May 27, 2004)

^ said nothing about me

< spends too much time working and working out, and not enough time playing

V plays with himself too much to get any work done at all


----------



## Majink (May 27, 2004)

^speaks only the truth
< has a physics exam tomorrow (should be studying right now)
V likes cheese on toast


----------



## NeoBahamut (May 27, 2004)

^better study like heck

< used to like those sandwiches.... hates them now

V should drink GroG

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Telvin_3D (May 28, 2004)

^ Hater of sandwiches
< Has drunk Guinness, which is close enough 
V Actually LIKES Guinness


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 28, 2004)

^-- is wrong, because


----------



## blue99 (May 28, 2004)

^is wrong


----------



## KotaInka2 (May 29, 2004)

^ is woefully incorrect, as I am quite sober and probably haven't been drunk since 1999 or maybe 2000.

< has lost 14 lbs in the last 3 weeks due to increased activity and improved diet

< working Memorial Day and may end up working 17 hours Tuesday as we roll out Active Directory

V believes in being inactive and only has inactive directories


----------



## Opium (May 29, 2004)

^is toning his muscular complection.

< does not believe in being inactive, I played Squash yesterday and i'm spending all of today Kayaking.

v loves sports of all shapes and sizes.


----------



## KotaInka2 (May 30, 2004)

^ likes to show people how big his kayak is

< hasn't been kayaking, but once camped and floated down the crystal clear Current River in Missouri in a tire tube.

V believes all bodily functions and consumptions should be carried out in his swimming pool


----------



## Qith (May 30, 2004)

^ Would like to do some wild-water kayaking;

< Doesn't have a swimming pool, sadly enough;

V Already knows that water is the liquid that descends from the clouds as rain, forms streams, lakes, and seas, and is a major constituent of all living matter and that when pure is an odorless, tasteless, very slightly compressible liquid oxide of hydrogen H2O which appears bluish in thick layers, freezes at 0° C and boils at 100° C, has a maximum density at 4° C and a high specific heat, is feebly ionized to hydrogen and hydroxyl ions, and is a poor conductor of electricity and a good solvent.


----------



## Luse (May 30, 2004)

^ Paid attention in Science class...

< Did know the above but never went to class...

V Lives in a freezer preparing himself for global warming and the end of the world....


----------



## dice (May 30, 2004)

^ Doesn't remember what he did the last 10 years

< Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V teddy?


----------



## KotaInka2 (May 30, 2004)

^ craps out every time

< wants the Indianapolis 500 to start...RIGHT NOW...damn rain.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





V never lets rain keep him from travelling to Spain.


----------



## mynimal (May 30, 2004)

^ Has a creepy avatar


----------



## KotaInka2 (May 30, 2004)

^ doesn't realize that Ronin let me make the avatar as long as it passed his inspection and received his stamp of approval

< didn't really have to do too much though, as the master had already laid the groundwork

< usually loves rain, but not when it rains out sporting events

V once tried to figure out how many licks it took to get to the center of a Tootsipop


----------



## Stryk3r (May 31, 2004)

^ its about 5 or 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< there are 10 kinds of ppl those who know binary and those who dont

V probably doesnt know binary


----------



## sigfried (May 31, 2004)

^ is wrong about my knowledge of binary.

< though that this topic was closed but then realized it is a new one.

V will be the next to write something in this topic.


----------



## NeoBahamut (May 31, 2004)

^ I'M NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

< Is next

V will be next

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## ^DiAbLo^ (Jun 1, 2004)

^was previous
< should be studying geometr and skewed in the following final examshyschics , chemisty , algebra , french (almost all of them)
V is completly bored


----------



## esrion (Jun 1, 2004)

^ chose the right portion of his signature to use as his avatar. 

< doesn't know how this thread works. it's his first time playing.

v is a member of the fellowship of baiters.


----------



## Luse (Jun 1, 2004)

^ Has been absent for a very long time...

< Has missed esrion

V Has a hairy upper lip...


----------



## esrion (Jun 1, 2004)

^ is in a nostalgic mood lately, and should know i finally am watching WHR. (or did i mention that already)

< feels that being missed is a very good thing.

v ...thinks that i need a new sig. edit: to go with that hairy lip i have.


----------



## Luse (Jun 1, 2004)

^ Mentioned watching WHR already, infact you said it was putting you to sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Has seen all of Wolf's Rain and Gungrave and loved them both...

V Needs a vacation from himself, the voices are getting to him...


----------



## esrion (Jun 1, 2004)

^ made me say, "oh. i did, didn't i." (but doesn't know i have gungrave waiting there by the TV, with Area 88 playing on the PS2.)

< just came back from a vacation with himself and damn, it was very self-gratifying. oh, the conversations we had!

v read this post and thinks that the board needs another anime thread.

edit:
v is not the fastest six-barrel in the West.


----------



## Xanthious (Jun 1, 2004)

^ Did a hell of a job on the biyearly awards

< Fears circus folk

V Is a circus folk


----------



## Luse (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ Is right, we need another anime thread, I'm looking for more stuff to watch...

^ Got stuck in the middle with us...LOL 

< Is almost done with the Ring:Final Chapter tv show... And I can't find Rasen the TV show anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's not bad if you don't expect it to be like the movies...

V Is either lost, confused or Esrion...


----------



## Opium (Jun 1, 2004)

^ is looking forward to the weekends (who isn't?)

< is going to debutant ball practice in half an hour

v is equally bad as me at waltzing


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jun 1, 2004)

^-- is teh winz0r @ tropymaking.


----------



## Luse (Jun 1, 2004)

^ Is the suppa ubba duppa mod/member/ guy/ of the year thingy... With Cherry's on top...

< Has read Dominic Deegan, but has been letting htem build up again so I can sit down on a rainy day and read a bunch back to back...

V Has a tough time understanding why 1 + 1 = 3


----------



## Opium (Jun 1, 2004)

^reads Dominic Deegan the same way I do, except I let them build up over about a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still need to get through all the 2003 strips.

< does infact understand why 1 + 1= 3 as it was shown to him in maths roughly a month ago.

v detests maths just as much as me (I still wonder why I do extension maths when i hate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## esrion (Jun 1, 2004)

^ has still unwaveringly remained unbound and is far too nice and cool for a person his age. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< knows that all of the people above me can participate in the anime thread. 
or the fantasy/sci-fi thread. 
or the coolest ava/sig thread.
or the super-duper secret global mod thread. (as dice would say)

v detests math as much as Opium does. really.


----------



## Opium (Jun 1, 2004)

^is right, i do detest maths as much as Opium does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< is attending the super-duper secret global mod meeting

v is stuck for things to say


----------



## Hovercraft (Jun 1, 2004)

^thinks he knows if im stuck or not.


----------



## esrion (Jun 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Hovercraft @ Jun 1 2004 said:


> ^thinks he knows if im stuck or not.


^ knows that his post speaks for itself.

v still plays with his floppies.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Jun 1, 2004)

^ Is badly informed.

< Doesnt play with his floppies, my damn disk drive is broken.

V Will make a bad joke about this post.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 2, 2004)

^ should realize that I am far too mature and sophisticated to make such lame floppy jokes

< wants to exchange his floppy for a nice big key

V likes to stick things in his ports, female or male, it's all good to him


----------



## esrion (Jun 2, 2004)

^ is losing his touch, and touches his floppies. i swear.

< is touched to see the fellowship viewing the same thread, if only for a short while.

V ....doesnt call them floppies, but his 5 and one quarters.


----------



## Luse (Jun 2, 2004)

^ Is touched, by many things

< Will not type fast enough to beat who posts next, or will... Only time will tell...

V Has a castrated goldfish...


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 2, 2004)

^^houdini

^ interrupted mi

< obviously fatigue-i

V spaghetti


----------



## esrion (Jun 2, 2004)

^ pierrot

< blue oyster cult (not bar thank you)

v rush ..doesn't end with a t


----------



## Luse (Jun 2, 2004)

^^Southern

^ Eastern

< Western

V Southern


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 2, 2004)

^ Eastern

< Southern

V Satan


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 2, 2004)

^ me?

< going to bed. Good night.

V won't let me triple post.


----------



## esrion (Jun 2, 2004)

^^ scotland

^ nashville-land

< island

V wasteland

edit:
v is right.


----------



## Luse (Jun 2, 2004)

^ Medium

< Slow

V Fast


----------



## esrion (Jun 2, 2004)

^ large

< not super-sized

v complimentary drink sized
okay, that wasn't very funny now was it?


----------



## esrion (Jun 2, 2004)

^ is clever with his hands. overdoes it with the "wrong place" jokes

< has a meeting now, see ya.

v is fascinated by how the evolution from floppy to docking hard drives can be mimicked by the human male physiology.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jun 2, 2004)

^ Facinating

< facinated

V Thinks this post is really dumb

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## esrion (Jun 2, 2004)

^ taiwan

< thinks the posts was decent enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





v san juan

edit: < would bring some substance back..later. because he has lunch.


----------



## Opium (Jun 2, 2004)

^ should bring back some substance into this topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< doesn't know what he's doing here when he has a half finished assignment due tomorrow sitting on his desk

v probably doesn't know why he's here either


----------



## Luse (Jun 2, 2004)

^ Is right, I never know why I'm here...

< Was sold on the internet blackmarket to GBAtemp

V Was sold as well...


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 2, 2004)

^ GBATemp's whore

< delicacy priced 100% Grade A King of Anus

V is cheaper than Spam


----------



## Crayaine (Jun 2, 2004)

^ is also cheaper than spam (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

< is eating cookies

V enjoys the hourly douse of GBA Video: Dora The Explorer (1505)


----------



## Opium (Jun 2, 2004)

^^ is never on ICQ anymore unfortunately

^ beat me to the post and forced me to edit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< is cheaper than spam if you buy me from certain underground dealers

v is an underground dealer


----------



## Crayaine (Jun 2, 2004)

^ doesn't even know my ICQ.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< wonders how opium knows he's an underground dealer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V was recently booted out from Hotel GBATemp.


----------



## dice (Jun 2, 2004)

^^ Usual customer at the Grog's pit

^ causing havoc, making peeps have to edit their posts constantly!

< doesn't know what the time is

V I've got a deal for ya


----------



## Crayaine (Jun 2, 2004)

^ thinks he mean's opium. XD

< is pondering about the deal

V will mean to talk about dice.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 2, 2004)

^ has a cool mario avatar

< has just pressed the enter button by accident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also needs to get msn working

V is a warez addict.


----------



## esrion (Jun 2, 2004)

^ just had his 5th birthday celebration in style.

< knows he's roughly in the same timezoen as opium because we keep running into each other.

v ordered me to bring some substances into this topic, when he is one himself.


----------



## Hovercraft (Jun 2, 2004)

^is misinformed. im a recovering warez addict.
< is hungry
V will make a comment about food


----------



## pitman (Jun 2, 2004)

^has a cool sig


----------



## Opium (Jun 2, 2004)

^^^ does not have a flag in his profile, i'm +10 GMT in case your wondering

^ is da monkey masta

< is thrilled that F-Zero GP Legend is finally out

v wants to try the super-dooper fun happy gbatemp soda


----------



## Luse (Jun 2, 2004)

^ Is wrong, the super-dooper fun happy gbatemp soda gives me the runs..

< Will never touch that stuff again

V Is running to get some super-dooper fun happy gbatemp soda, knowing full well it can give him the runs... But it's a risk he's willing to take...


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jun 2, 2004)

^ Always forgets to sign onto ICQ.

< Already has the runs from that double Opium burger with cheese, whats a few more runs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Is probably a double post maniac.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 2, 2004)

^ Doesn't have the proof. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Is feeling tired

V Will fall under a spell tonight


----------



## Luse (Jun 2, 2004)

^ Doom³ fanatic

< Is under the Doom³ spell

V Will soon be under the Doom³ spell...


----------



## pitman (Jun 2, 2004)

^ black mage

< immune to doom spell

V will order me a super-dooper fun happy gbatemp soda with fries on the side


----------



## Luse (Jun 2, 2004)

^ Has ordered the #2 GBAtemp value meal " Runs with fries"

< Always likes the #1 GBAtemp value meal " Opium burgers with Coke and Curlynose fries"

V Wonders what the #3 meal is...


----------



## mynimal (Jun 2, 2004)

QUOTE(Luse @ Jun 1 2004 said:


> ^^ Is right, we need another anime thread, I'm looking for more stuff to watch...




^ Thinks I'm gonna give him food

< About to give him a nice, big fluffy wuffy puppy

v Someone I know

EDIT: Eep. A mod got in the way. @[email protected] *Hides*

EDIT2: Fixed it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 2, 2004)

^ Is about to be beaten by Luse with his new Stick Of Doom ? for his mistakes.

< Is mad that Inuyasha is only 1 time a week now instead of 5.

V Hopefully won't say the #3 is Opium...


----------



## mynimal (Jun 2, 2004)

^ Killed the thread

< Doesn't say that #3 is Opium

v Illegal Grog Smuggler


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 2, 2004)

^ Is correct!

< Sits around staring at the ceiling.

V Will be a registered member of GBATemp.


----------



## Luse (Jun 2, 2004)

^ Gave me the idea for the member title...

< Is registered? Or am I?

V Has a problem with fish feet...


----------



## mynimal (Jun 2, 2004)

^Was right

< Has a birthday tomorrow

v Will get me something for my birthday


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 3, 2004)

^ will hopefully have a good birthday

< says congrats again to his friends who got bumped up....long time coming

V errrr......yeah.


----------



## ^DiAbLo^ (Jun 3, 2004)

^ has now a  brand new ....invisible alarm clock
< finally had a good exam
V Is KotaInka2...


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 3, 2004)

^ almost made me not post so he would be wrong

< is going to bed, so he won't be posting again if Diablo posts and says V KotaInka2

V GBATemp member (includes mods, global mods, sups, and admins)


----------



## Luse (Jun 3, 2004)

^ Was right, and should be about as happy as anyone a certain Ninja got promoted

< Was surprised at his promotion, but is hoping to not let the board down...

V Has a hidden agenda...


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jun 3, 2004)

^How did you know


----------



## esrion (Jun 3, 2004)

^^ and ^^^ made me realized that TS and L(or Q) got promoted! w00t!

^ better not have his pistons in the "Wet Jock Strap" finals. 

< does not do chickens when other people are watching.

v needs a good whacking with the Stick of Doom, not knowing that Singapore now allows chewing gum on a case by case basis.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 3, 2004)

^ Has too much time on his hands if he knows about international Gum laws.

< Wonders what he has started with the Stick Of Doom .

V Probably doesn't care about the IGS (Internation Gum Society).


----------



## Mazo (Jun 3, 2004)

^ Guessed that I don't care about the IGS (Internation Gum Society)

< Sure could go some gum right now...

V Will hopefully provide me with some.  You can drop it off at my new, well furnished hotel room.


----------



## Luse (Jun 3, 2004)

^ Eats Hobbits... The hairy feet can't be good for your gums ... 

< Has gum, chews gum, but doesn't give them away...

V Will give Gum to Mazo, if only to save a hobbit...


----------



## Opium (Jun 3, 2004)

^ just moved into a new room two floors up in the hotel and 2 inches bigger then the previous room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< is in a good mood. I got 9/10 for a business studies speech today, found out i didn't fail my maths test, and got promoted all in the same day

v is in a good mood as well for unrelated reasons


----------



## Luse (Jun 3, 2004)

^ Is right, I've got it pretty good right now... Best of all is that I'm painting again and hope to finish one soon...

< Hasn't been cheerful in ages... I'll end up grouchy tomorrow...

V Wants to see what happens when the Stick Of Doom ™ comes crashing down on someone head... Remember to sue Jumpman for giving me one in the first place ...


----------



## Mazo (Jun 3, 2004)

^'s hotel room is better than mine.  His doesn't have the refridgerator, bed and toilet all in the same room!  ... Wait a minute, mine is better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Wants to see what happens when the Stick Of Doom ™ comes crashing down on someones head...

V has toilet paper on their shoe.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 3, 2004)

^ has pigeon crap on his shoulder

< got stuck in the no-tell motel and would be happy to just have a hotel room with a decent view and one pay channel

V lucky they let him in any building at all.


----------



## esrion (Jun 3, 2004)

^ really needs only the pay-per-view channel.  doesnt even need tissues.

< knows that the Stick of Doom isnt used for bashing.

V teaches people what the SOD is really used for.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jun 3, 2004)

^ Teaches me really well

< Will spank people with Stick of Doom

V Will be spanked by me *BEWARE*

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 4, 2004)

^ got caught spanking his monkey in the jungle

< believes a stop abusing the monkeys campaign should be started

V is a cheeky monkey spanker


----------



## esrion (Jun 4, 2004)

^ is correct. i spank monkey cheeks.

< believes this thread is going to the toilet again. as always.

v will enlighten us on the social complications detailed in the third chapter of Thomas Mann's "The Magic Mountain."


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 4, 2004)

^ frequently forgets to flush the topic toilet

< always puts the toilet seat down, even though he is now woefully single. That's what a long term relationship will do to you. I suppose I should rebel against this, but its all I know now.

V just uses the trees


----------



## cerberus (Jun 4, 2004)

^ was obviously well trained. (Tis true, long term relationships do bugger you toilet habits!)

< always puts the toilet seat down to! Can't find the trees for the wood! (Or is that the other way round!) Can't believe people don't tire of this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





V is a 1 handed t'interweb surfer!


----------



## Opium (Jun 4, 2004)

^ talks about certain facilities to help with bodily functions

< now has an urge to learn to surf waves not the internet

v would love the beaches in Australia


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 4, 2004)

^ Has an awesome new tag, which I can't stop staring at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Also has a new tag, and likes it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Will also have a new tag soon.


----------



## GbaDoctor (Jun 4, 2004)

^i swear he's right but im lazy n busy enough to make one so ...

V  ...make me a brand new one thanx, lol.


----------



## bajibbles (Jun 4, 2004)

^ has NEVER changed avatar as long  as i can remember


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 4, 2004)

^^ Would be happy to make the doctor a sig. But he needs to pm me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^ My avatar has my name on it, you'd look stupid if you had it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Finally has his Object Desktop suit.

V 0wnz at horse riding.


----------



## Opium (Jun 4, 2004)

^ is under the assumption that I own at horse riding, and would be incorrect. Has a new sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< also has a new sig

v needs a new sig


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 4, 2004)

^ Knows deep down that he can horse ride. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Does not need a new sig since he already has a new sig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V must get Object Desktop!


----------



## cerberus (Jun 4, 2004)

^ Thinks I must get Object Desktop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< already has Object Desktop, thanx to ruski illegal dl site! See they do have their uses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V  is a l33chr in disguise!


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 4, 2004)

^ Thinks Object Desktop rules

< Knows object desktop rules

V WILL KNOW Object Desktop rules.


----------



## viva (Jun 4, 2004)

(Insert stupid up arrow here) Makes wild assumptions

< Has a horrible keyboard

V probably doesn't have a horrible keyboard


----------



## Stryk3r (Jun 4, 2004)

^ ur right i've got a nice keyboard

< likes pie

V likes pie too


----------



## el_Sethro (Jun 4, 2004)

^ apparintly likes pie

< apparintly likes pie too

V hopefully will not notice how I misspeled "apparently"


----------



## mynimal (Jun 4, 2004)

^ Misspelled the following: "mispelled" and "apparently

< Pointed out that he misspelled "apparently"

v Will have a typo or make sure he doesn't have one to prove me wrong


----------



## Squiffy (Jun 4, 2004)

^ Doesn't realise that I never have typos in my posts! But is also right that I won't have one just to prove him wrong : /

< Thinks that this is probably the first time he's posted in this thread.

V Will be a person that has already posted in this thread or won't be just to prove me wrong.


----------



## viva (Jun 4, 2004)

(Stupid ass up arrow) Is right

< has no comment

v Probably will have a comment


----------



## matt1freek (Jun 4, 2004)

^ rehab
< alcoholic
v clean


----------



## dice (Jun 4, 2004)

^ wonders how he knew of this

< about to upload crash save

V someone with a S in their name


----------



## metta (Jun 4, 2004)

^ Got that one wrong all right.

< Is grabbing Winamp 5.03, and is serving in #GBAtemp.

V Will use my fserv.


----------



## dice (Jun 4, 2004)

^ Impossible as I am not currently on irc.

< Uploaded the save (w00t)

V *drool*


----------



## dice (Jun 4, 2004)

^ Impossible as I am not currently on irc.

< Uploaded the save (w00t)

V *drool*


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 4, 2004)

^ Double posted.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< Is currently listening to The Advantage.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




v Probably don't know who The Advantage are.


----------



## Hovercraft (Jun 4, 2004)

^is right i dont know who they are


----------



## Stryk3r (Jun 4, 2004)

^ damn right and i'm proud of it

< writes professional hermit under occupation in forms

V has posted more times on gbatemp than me


----------



## Luse (Jun 4, 2004)

^ Is right, I've posted way more then him, but that only means I have less of a life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Is nearing the ending of a painting, and lookinf forward to the next one I start...

V Wants to to to Stirling Castle with Broken and I tomorrow, but is too far away to make it...


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 4, 2004)

^ probably thought it was somebody else

< would settle for having his buddy talk to him again on ICQ

V is going to say something that really isn't all that important in the grand scheme of life


----------



## mynimal (Jun 5, 2004)

^ Proudly sporting a Ronin original since January 10th, 2004 (Surprised that wasn't said yet. Or was it?)

< Messing around with his webcam

v Probably got perverted thoughts


----------



## esrion (Jun 5, 2004)

^ is one of cooler mystery men on the temp.

< was obviously the right person to take up this post, considering to ahi.

v could be one of the supers at the backup board, hopefully.


----------



## Luse (Jun 5, 2004)

^ Was a lucky guesser

< Is a super at the back up board

V Is wondering... " A Super what? Ass?"


----------



## Opium (Jun 5, 2004)

^ has a new sig, I like it, I like it a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< just discovered the backup board again

v wonders "what backup board?"


----------



## mynimal (Jun 5, 2004)

^ Just made me a new sig/avatar

< Loves it

v Is who Opiums "v" is referring to


----------



## metta (Jun 5, 2004)

^ has a green sig/avatar that hurts my eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Is listening to his collection of DDR tracks (DJ Simon - Air) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Enjoys being accompanied by small children.


----------



## Xanthious (Jun 5, 2004)

^ Is internationally known for extreme flatulence 

< Has extreme flatulence

V Will have extreme flatulence


----------



## metta (Jun 5, 2004)

^ Thinks he means our friend Ahi one post before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Is going to play through (or attempt to) loads of unfinished console games today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Loves his teddy bear.


----------



## mynimal (Jun 5, 2004)

^ Was right, I actually have a teddy bear collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Going to bed (It's 1:22 AM here... >.o)

v Just got up


----------



## metta (Jun 5, 2004)

^ Is so OMFG correct! 07:26AM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Is running out of things to say... For now. Oh, is going to try and find an avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Will also be finding a new avatar soon...?


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 5, 2004)

^ Is not correct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Has just forgotton his password for his MSN account, but think's it's just come back.

V Thinks that pie is good.


----------



## Opium (Jun 5, 2004)

^^ has gone hunting for some breakfast

^ forced me to edit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< does not need _another_ new avatar and thinks that pie is good

v has something he/she doesn't need


----------



## Stryk3r (Jun 5, 2004)

^ is a he and does have loads of stuff i dont need

< what i do need is a sense of humour, anyone know where i can download one?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V possesses a gun


----------



## outuvitt (Jun 5, 2004)

^ doesnt possess a gun, but knows a best friend that does  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< attempting not to study by looking for a gbxchanger

v  probably on break and enjoying his/her summer


-out


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 5, 2004)

^ Has a strange friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< Is only on Half Term. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Porbably has all next wek off, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 5, 2004)

^ is completely wrong

< while time off would be nice, soaking up all that overtime yields a much nicer check for me, so I'll be at work 12 hours each day if at all possible

V works on improving the quality of his flatulations


----------



## Ruth (Jun 5, 2004)

^Is completely and utterly wrong as not only would I not do such a thing, I am also a "she".


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 5, 2004)

^ is a fibber as all women fart; they just pretend that they don't. Besides, I've never actually verified that you are indeed a woman.

< hopes Luse isn't bobbing for apples.

V likes twigs and berries


----------



## dice (Jun 5, 2004)

^ Going for the trendy hippie look

< Kinda pissed ATM

V I know where you live...


----------



## Leo111 (Jun 5, 2004)

^ Say it then. I doubt it

< Knows where he lives

V Doesnt Know where I live


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 5, 2004)

^ lives in Brazil

< lives in New York

V lives in his dog's anus.


----------



## esrion (Jun 7, 2004)

^ comes to visit once in a while to help clean the place up.  

< thinks that the dog's anus could make a wonderful new sitcom.

v regrets buying that porn video.


----------



## Stryk3r (Jun 7, 2004)

^ it was a dvd actually

< goddamn it was crap

V is better at purchasing porn


----------



## Luse (Jun 7, 2004)

^ Is right, but that's only because I sell it on to those poor souls who really need it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Is trying to figure out the line between right and wrong, and always finds it's blurry...

V Wants to join the anti-luse movement, member ship is free and you get a rotten tomato to throw at me.. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Xanthious (Jun 7, 2004)

^ Designed my cool avatar

< Is up way too late right now

V Is frightened by circus clowns


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 7, 2004)

^ his favorite scary movie is Killer Klowns from Outer Space circa 1988

< thinks killer bunny is just as funny, ninny that he is

V favorite scary movie is Gigli


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 7, 2004)

^ has good taste in presidents.

< has good taste in presidents.

V loved President Ronald Reagan.


----------



## GbaDoctor (Jun 7, 2004)

^ is right althought im italian

< wants to be a millionaire

V is feeling bad cos he wants cruddybuddy original ngage


----------



## Ruth (Jun 7, 2004)

^Is so right...*sniff*


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jun 7, 2004)

^ Gets her pie eaten while she sleeps.

< Already is infextd, and wonders why ^ isn't wearing the appropriate award.

V Has no clue what infextd means.


----------



## mynimal (Jun 7, 2004)

^ Wrong


----------



## Luse (Jun 7, 2004)

^ doesnt know what "this is a hotel, for local people, there is nothing for you here..." means...

< teh infextionated id gedding worth... hsgdhf ijhshd shdihfs js I is?

V *cough* infexted*cough*


----------



## Hovercraft (Jun 7, 2004)

^has cool sig

< hasnt been attentive latly and has no clue what great dane deises is

Vhopefuly will tell me


----------



## dice (Jun 7, 2004)

^^^^^^ NOOOOOOOOOO don't change the avater!

^ gimme a pint of grog and it's a deal

< a very VERY nice person

V doesn't have a computer


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jun 7, 2004)

^^ May not know what the disease is, but apparently is infected with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





^ Refused to be infected.

< Is a carrier of the virus.

V Should get infected and add my award to their sig.


----------



## Hovercraft (Jun 7, 2004)

^^ ill give a pint to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



^shouldnt be anti luse hes luse is cool
< has no clue what it is and wants to be filled in
V will probably be an assflag and not fill me in


----------



## GoodKupo (Jun 7, 2004)

^^ Love Great Dane dogs
^ Wrong
^ A Great Dane is a dog.He probly luv them.
< Is bored
V Will correct me if im wrong about the Great Dane virus.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jun 8, 2004)

^ Is definitely wrong about the virus, especially since I hate animals.

< Is amazed at how many people have caught the virus so far.

V Doesn't know what to type.


----------



## Inu268 (Jun 8, 2004)

^is right about me not knowing what to type


----------



## Xanthious (Jun 8, 2004)

^ Is wrong about me telling 

< Doesnt have a clue about the Great Dane thingy

V Might just let all us in on exactly what it is


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 8, 2004)

^ wrong

< indifferent

V constipated


----------



## esrion (Jun 8, 2004)

^ comes full circle as the topic returns to living inside a dog's anus.

< wonders why i always get the same crap everyday. maybe because i live in a......?

v knows full well what the Date Grain disease is.


----------



## Luse (Jun 8, 2004)

^ Is right, the Date Grain disease is when a Man in desperate needs of a loving woman, mistakes a female for a loaf of bread... He then takes the loaf of bread out for dinner and expects sex afterwards... This is class A  disease that only effects single men who used to get some, but stopped... 

< Won't say what the Great Dane disease is, all it's after effects haven't been found yet, but it does infext spelling, and grammar as well,  bfbd bun  disadf aeer *cough* and the only cure is *cough* hakhshduhasdas...

V *Cough* Infexted *Cough*


----------



## metta (Jun 8, 2004)

^ Tries to defend himself from the maniac spreading the virus but...

< Is now infexted w/ teh "Great Dane" disease. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Will be infexted w/ teh "Great Dane" disease, too!


----------



## GbaDoctor (Jun 8, 2004)

^ doesn't know that im a doctor and i cure maself!

< even if he said so he still infexted lol

V kissed the doc in an orgy so he's infexted too.


----------



## Luse (Jun 8, 2004)

^ Has the cur but would rather stay infexted, great men do strange things... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Is going to make a mint by making Ronald Reagan crucifixes to sell to the unenlightened children of a lesser cause...

V Should remember you don't help your fellow man by holding them down, you help your fellow man by helping them up.........


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 8, 2004)

^ thinks about holding men down for some sick ungodly reason

< would never hold a man down for any reason

V prefers to hold ducks down while screaming quack for me baby


----------



## esrion (Jun 9, 2004)

^ introduces us to the newest sporting trends in the South...the way South. and you wonder how Howard the Duck came to be, sheesh.

< is torn between using a lowercase "v" or "V"......

V just found out.


----------



## mynimal (Jun 9, 2004)

^ A fellow fan of aligning text with signiature width


----------



## Xanthious (Jun 9, 2004)

^ Was off about the sig width . . .

< Just got infexted w/ teh "Great Dane" Disease and waiting for the cur

V Thought about getting infexted but thought the better at the last moment


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Jun 9, 2004)

^ Is Infected, break out the cryogear guys!

< Is a white boy megaman fan who thinks he can talk gangsta, bitch!

v Ate Tempest's 'Special Cookies', just watch him, any minute now he'll......


----------



## Opium (Jun 9, 2004)

^ stole Tempest's special cookies and is handing them out.

< there's *twitch* nothing *twitch* wrong with me........woah i can see three different kinds of smell *twitch*

v should not partake in the consumption of Tempest's special cookies.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 11, 2004)

^ hmmmm, wonder where he got that member title from. Kayak on dude.

< miserable loser unbound

V colon unbound


----------



## ConraDargo (Jun 11, 2004)

^ Has an avatar that reminds me of Machin Shin (Wheel of Time)

> Yesterday recieved a pin that has his avatar printed on it

v Must tell everyone here where his/her avatar is from


----------



## XeRo9009 (Jun 11, 2004)

^ Is obsessed.

< Wonders why he's posting in such a strange topic (with strange people btw)

v Has no life


----------



## Xanthious (Jun 11, 2004)

^ Is more right than he knows . . . Goodbye cruel World . . . .hmmm maybe tomorrow

< Wants some of Tempest's "special" cookies to ease the pain of daily life

V Dates farm machinery


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Jun 11, 2004)

^ Hey! just becasue I live on a farm does mean, I well... ahem.

< Does not date Farm machines

v Should quit posting in this topic while they're ahead!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 11, 2004)

^ Dates farm animals

< Thinks dating farm animals is sick

V Believes animals should be able to date whomever they wish.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 11, 2004)

^ is wise beyond his years

< "Free the Cows!!"

V prefers to choke the chickens


----------



## Hovercraft (Jun 11, 2004)

^correction prefers to choke on chicken(i accually did yesterday)


----------



## Xanthious (Jun 11, 2004)

^ needs to learn about the healing powers of Grog (Grog kills colds quick) 

<  uses them for sex and money more than "dates" them

V Plays that funky music. . . white boy


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 12, 2004)

^ yes, indeed.

< notices the join date next to his name and reminisces about the past year of being a GBATemp member. What a ride.

V once spent an entire year trying to lick his own butt while painting his toe nails.


----------



## Luse (Jun 13, 2004)

< Uses a mirror so that last comment from ^ gets reflected back at him... 

< Has broken the three "^


----------



## Stryk3r (Jun 13, 2004)

^ nah i'm still full of me lushous hair thank u very much, i'm just worried about my friend who isnt, the british people on these forums will understand if i say his hair is like mo mowlam's

< supports england

V comes from a country that isnt in euro2004


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 14, 2004)

^ crazy European that jumped in front of Luse's mirror for me

^ should have vehemently chastized Luse for breaking the rules

< actually got a full night's sleep last night, which as usual included bad dreams, increasing hopes for not getting full nights of sleep anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< needs to quit typing and finish getting dressed so he can go to work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< his mom, a ashmatic diabetic with a living will accepting no blood transfusions and no rescusitation is due for surgery Wednesday to remove her female organs which had been pushing against and damaging her bladder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V probably a male

V still, could secretly be a hermaphrodite, post-op transsexual, or just a transvestite


----------



## Stryk3r (Jun 14, 2004)

^ too much informtaion

< just because i find womens underwear comfortable doesnt mean i'm less of a man

< also has an ill mother

V secretly has a crush on luse


----------



## cerberus (Jun 14, 2004)

^^ needed a few more ^


----------



## Hovercraft (Jun 14, 2004)

^is true


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 15, 2004)

^ wrong

< pissed off, really really pissed off. If I had left for work 10 seconds earlier or later this morning, I would have missed the deer that I clobbered on the interstate. It bent my hood and fender and took out my front left headlight and blinker.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grrrrrr

V deer lover


----------



## Xanthious (Jun 15, 2004)

^ Correct, but only on very cold and very lonely nights. 

< Also a marmaset lover ( saucy little bastards ) 

V Worries for my mental stability


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 16, 2004)

^ won't care about what I'm about to type

< found out today that the deer caused $1800.00 worth of damage.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  grrrrr

V spends that much money on furry deer slippers


----------



## esrion (Jun 16, 2004)

^ shouldn't forget to send the leftovers to Xanthious.

< goes to looks up what marmasets are. 

V agrees that $1800 is a helluvalotta money.


----------



## Xanthious (Jun 16, 2004)

^ Will find that marmasets are small tree dwelling rodents

< Is waiting for leftovers 

V Is bogarding all the leftovers


----------



## cerberus (Jun 16, 2004)

^ Must have missed the queue for the leftovers.

< Has just been sick on the leftovers. Damn, Forgot to cook them! I'm just going to take my arse for a piss now!

V Probably couldn't care less about my bowel movements, and probably is still a little upset about the tragic demise of the marmaset!


----------



## Luse (Jun 19, 2004)

^ Is sleeping with the fishes...

< has neglected his duty and not posted here for a while

V Has a new found taste for deer meat


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 19, 2004)

^  popped in to interrupt my smiley posting and taunt my misadventures, but still won't talk to me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< needs to rest up, having just got back from the gym, so that I can get to the gym at opening time in the morning

V lives in a foxhole and shuns all physical activity.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 19, 2004)

^ INTERRUPTED ME! >


----------



## Luse (Jun 19, 2004)

^ was interrupted while interrupting me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Has a sore throat...

V Has a sore... A big sore... And it's growing by the second...


----------



## esrion (Jun 19, 2004)

^ is having interruptions....does that mean your sores are between ruptures?

< knew it was a dud before he even typed it.

V not a dud, but a dude.


----------



## Luse (Jun 19, 2004)

^ Is blind and likes to touch things to see them, or atleast that's what he tells the ladies...

< Isn't a dude, but a dud like the line under this...

V Has two legs but pretends to have one, because he's afraid to admit " I like to hop on one foot"....


----------



## dice (Jun 19, 2004)

^ losing his sanity (


----------



## Koekie (Jun 19, 2004)

hands sugar over to ^


----------



## neveras (Jun 19, 2004)

^ Clearly doesn't have the 31337 skillz to be posting in teh person above me thread

< Really doesn't have them either

V will be surprised to know I have a 3rd nipple


----------



## dice (Jun 19, 2004)

^ is wrong

< getting more and more snes roms

V fifa or pes?


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 19, 2004)

^ PES by a long shot.

< Just about to watch Naruto.

V Has a kick ass sig.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 19, 2004)

^ was right

< does have a kick ass sig, an award winner at that

V got his sig by coming into the wrong places too many times.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 19, 2004)

^ Is totally incorrect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Got his sig from ronin, he's a good friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Loves his monkey soup.


----------



## Stryk3r (Jun 19, 2004)

^ how dare you! *waves greenpeace flag*

< would have a decent sig but doesnt know how to use photoshop fully yet

V likes french onion soup instead of monkey


----------



## Mazo (Jun 19, 2004)

^  Doesn't know I don't eat French

<  Needs to learn to post more often

V  Does post often, and thus is an inspiration to me


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 19, 2004)

^ is both right and wrong

< just needs time to post more often, but still checks in to read as much as possible

V checks into the notell motel as much as possible


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 19, 2004)

^ Is really confusing the hell outta me...

< Is always confused anyway

V Won't mention confusion in any way.


----------



## Koekie (Jun 19, 2004)

^ doesn't have a border round his sig

< brought the "teh person above meh ^" topic to gbatemp, NEVERAS


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 19, 2004)

^ GBATemp above meh founder

< above meh innovator and gbatemp slut, because I'm certainly not getting paid

V is appalled by all of this innuendo


----------



## Luse (Jun 19, 2004)

^ Is wrong

< Pretty much helped start alot of the innuendo with Kota and Esrion that has become a "above meh" trademark...

V Never saw the original "above meh" thread that Koekie started...


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 19, 2004)

^ Is wrong

< participated in that thread after many many months of it having been started and was also sad to see it deleted. Much of my best material could be found in that thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





V knows what a Koumon no Ousama is


----------



## Mazo (Jun 20, 2004)

^  Appears to have been misinformed

<  Wants to know what a Koumon no Ousama is

V  Is slightly aroused


----------



## Myke (Jun 20, 2004)

^is someone I don't know "nice ta meetcha!"


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 20, 2004)

^ Wants to get smacked in the face.

< Will smack you with a giant tuna.

V ph34rs teh fish


----------



## Myke (Jun 20, 2004)

^ phishy phishy phishy!


----------



## Mazo (Jun 20, 2004)

^  Now knows me, to an extent "Nice to meetcha!"

< Smells... smells burp?

V  Can too smell burp...


----------



## Stryk3r (Jun 20, 2004)

^ can smell something but it aint a burp

< smells like washroom soap

V likes the smell of washroom soap


----------



## Mazo (Jun 20, 2004)

^  Ahhh... so true.  *takes a big whiff of Stryk3r*

<  just got a gmail account.  Horrah.

V  Is either envious, or doesn't know what gmail is... or, I guess they could have one too.  And then I guess they could also not be interested.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 20, 2004)

^ Is totally wrong!

< Has owned a Gmail account since yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Also wants a Gmail account.


----------



## Mazo (Jun 20, 2004)

^  Is wrong, I already have one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<  Should stop posting so frequently

V  Shouldn't, we don't see enough of them!


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 20, 2004)

^ Of course you see enough of me, I'm GBAtemp's Youngest Active Member! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Is waiting patiently for Qboy to work again. 

V Doesn't know what Qboy is.


----------



## Mazo (Jun 20, 2004)

^  Is wrong... I think I do.  It gives you access to 1000 games!  Or so I read on their main page... Yeah, I guess I don't know what it is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<  Is still posting away.  If only this forum counted towards your post count.  *sigh*

V  Wishes they were a little more like me, and a little less like that hairy chicken.


----------



## Chiaki (Jun 20, 2004)

^ Is wrong, everyone got his own style
< Got a silver b axe in Gunbound
v Got a chick in Gunbound


----------



## Myke (Jun 20, 2004)

^is the silver axe meister


----------



## RedIce (Jun 20, 2004)

^ is thedark drawings meister

< sure loves boobies

V plays magic


----------



## Qith (Jun 20, 2004)

^ Thinks I play magic (the cardgame you mean?)

< Certainly _doesn't_ play magic

v Has killed more than one of those annoying flies in his/her/it's life


----------



## dice (Jun 20, 2004)

^ knows his facts

< currently on episode 23 of naruto

V likes to dance about with bunnies


----------



## Myke (Jun 20, 2004)

^ thinks I like to dance with bunnies


----------



## Stryk3r (Jun 20, 2004)

^ the playboy bunnies to be precise

< heff is my homie

V has been to the playboy mansion before

edit: damn u myke beat me to the post


----------



## dice (Jun 20, 2004)

^ you wern't one of teh honeys now were you?

< has the wink of god 

V drink milk f00!


----------



## Myke (Jun 20, 2004)

^ winks like a god


----------



## ReyVGM (Jun 20, 2004)

^ huh? /me am lost.

< still lost, but drink that milk.

V explain it to me.


----------



## Myke (Jun 21, 2004)

^ milf...watch american pie.


----------



## blue99 (Jun 21, 2004)

^ is a perv

< is not a perv

V is a perv


----------



## Mazo (Jun 21, 2004)

^ is not a perv

< likes monkeys... blue ones

V  also likes monkeys


----------



## Myke (Jun 21, 2004)

^ likes blue monkeys 

< is a monkey

V likes to shed fur


----------



## neveras (Jun 21, 2004)

^ Is obviously a hairless round eyed barbarian

< Isn't his fault he's part italian

V Doesn't get the stereotype


----------



## Leo111 (Jun 21, 2004)

^Doesnt have a Dolby

< Neither

V Either


----------



## Myke (Jun 21, 2004)

^ LOL

< LOL

V LOL


----------



## RedIce (Jun 21, 2004)

^ ack!

< eck!

V ick!


----------



## Myke (Jun 21, 2004)

^is the bone daddy


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 23, 2004)

^ is the bone daddy and will pick up the flag and carry on the good fight in my stead

< thinks it is time, while still at the top of his game, to retire from the above meh thread after a long healthy career in which he became the Koumon no Ousama and came into many wrong places. Good luck to all and to all good Spam.

V ..................


----------



## Xanthious (Jun 23, 2004)

^ Noooooo Dont Go !!!!

< Is saddened by KotaInka2's departure from the Above meh thread. 

V Loves to play Twister


----------



## The_Igloo (Jun 24, 2004)

^sprained an ankle playing twister


----------



## RedIce (Jun 24, 2004)

^ has his psychic powers a little rusty, as i'm portuguese

< lieks teh poom poom

V lieks teh poom poom too


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 26, 2004)

^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




< came out of his "Above Meh" retirement to show his support for Luse. Some things or people are worth unretiring for. These grogs are for you Luse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










V should be Luse


----------



## KaYaZ (Jun 26, 2004)

^ wonders wtf^ he is talking about.

< listens to Chris6647 bitch about some problem.

V COOL


----------



## Chris6647 (Jun 26, 2004)

^takes his word back..cuse it aint true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< damn right, he is cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



V Is in love


----------



## RedIce (Jun 26, 2004)

^ is right... heh

< is dying from anticipation from mmbn4

V will be a mmbn fan when it comes out (monday tops)


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 27, 2004)

^ wrong

< is overjoyed that Luse reconsidered, and will now retire from the "Above Meh" thread again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V supercalifragilisticispialadocious


----------



## neveras (Jun 27, 2004)

^Even though the sound of it is something quite atrocious

< Is glad Luse is back too

V  Once woke up in an alley in Mexico with a bottle of Mescal Tequila


----------



## Hovercraft (Jun 27, 2004)

^is wrong it wasnt mexico it was claifornia


----------



## Luse (Jun 27, 2004)

^ Is wrong, still alittle sick and getting over a cold but not bored..

< I'm more hot, like burning up and need to get cold air on my face... Was glad to see both Kota and neveras wishing me well, but willing to accept me back here as well... 

Never try to leave guys this place owns us as soon as we join up... 

V Is another reason why I can't leave GBAtemp...


----------



## Inu268 (Jun 27, 2004)

^thanks


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jun 27, 2004)

^ Is right

< Hasn't posted in here for awhile.

V Is probably an avid poster.


----------



## neveras (Jun 27, 2004)

^ Is clearly Misconstrued

<  Really sick of packing but has to move in a few days

V Wonders exactly what Waffling means


----------



## glassCity (Jun 27, 2004)

^  is a prophet


<  hasnt been around since 1212- SMA 4



V  appreciates the significance of AOL


----------



## blue99 (Jun 27, 2004)

^ is wrong

< might be lying

V might be lying too


----------



## neveras (Jun 27, 2004)

^ is clearly a fabricater with Illusions of Grandeur

< Traded that card last week

V Has no clue what I'm talking about


----------



## blue99 (Jun 27, 2004)

^ is true

< thinking of Magic Cards

V  thinking of Magic Cards too


----------



## Luse (Jun 27, 2004)

^ Is right, but only becasue he told me before I posted to think about magic cards

< Is wondering about Fuzzy Wuzzy...

V Wonders what a fuzzy wuzzy izzy..


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 27, 2004)

^ Has been cured of the Great Dane disease.
< Is getting Chobits as we speak.
V Enjoys long walks on the beach under the moonlight.


----------



## RedIce (Jun 27, 2004)

^ is getting great anime

< is typing

V likes snickers


----------



## Luse (Jun 27, 2004)

^ Is right, snickers really satisfies you...

< Still hasn't seen chobits though Tempest told me to get it... 

V Won't be Kotainka as he's gone back into retiring...


----------



## Xanthious (Jun 27, 2004)

^ Was missed greatly during his time away

< Is happy to have Luse back

V  Loves chicken


----------



## neveras (Jun 27, 2004)

^ Is part of the Welcome Back Luse Club

< Is acutally eating chicken RIGHT NOW!!!

V Hideki


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 27, 2004)

^ Enjoys his chicken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< Also getting .hack//Liminality right now.
V Loves to participate in this mindless topic.


----------



## Luse (Jun 27, 2004)

^ Is correct, can't help myself

< Now wants some chicken, but will make due with chicken flavored noodles

V Knows that real chicken can't be beat...


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 27, 2004)

^ How do they know what chicken tastes like. Maybe that's why everything tastes like chicken. - Matrix
< "I win, you lose, eat a hamster" for some reason popped in my head. My friend always says that...
V Wants to have a Bucket O' Chicken.


----------



## Luse (Jun 27, 2004)

^ Nope, now I Bucket O' Hamster

< Speaking of hamster eating, now I want to watch V...

V Doesn't know about V or the hamster eatting scene...


----------



## neveras (Jun 27, 2004)

^ IS also a fabricater

< Owns V on DVD! O.O Got it for Christmas

V Thinks hamsters go good with barbecue sauce


----------



## Luse (Jun 27, 2004)

^ That they do, that they do...

< Just saw myself call myself a bucket O' hampster instead of saying I want a bucket O' hampster

V You is bucket O' hampster, hiya..


----------



## Xanthious (Jun 27, 2004)

^ hiya, and you too good sir are a Bucket O' Hampsters

< Thought he was a bucket O Koalla Bears til just a few seconds ago

V  Collects Lionel Richie Albums


----------



## Issac (Jun 27, 2004)

^ Was a bucket o' koalla bears

< just started collecting lionel richie albums, apperantly...

V does some wierd stuf with his mom


----------



## Telvin_3D (Jun 27, 2004)

^ Does not know what music he collects
< Enjoys cooking
V Has been cur-ed of the Great Dane Disease


----------



## esrion (Jun 28, 2004)

^ cured me with his sig.

< came too late to join the welcome back bandwagon, and wonders what the retiring is for.

V does not use the phrase, "ummm wot goes ere then?"


----------



## Luse (Jun 28, 2004)

^ Has a heart of gold, and is right, I don't use that phrase...

< Wants to revert all post counts to 0 just to prove a point...

V You is bucket O' hampster, hiya..


----------



## neveras (Jun 28, 2004)

^ Why not just hide post counts?

< Is actually the color blue

V Is currently 'waffling'


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Jun 28, 2004)

^ Spliting bed with Hamtaro

< Waffles about woffles

V Collector Of Barbie


----------



## Luse (Jun 28, 2004)

^ Yeah, I bought a few barbies, cut their head's off, ripped out chunks of their hair,  painted it to look like a big bloody mess, then I attached it to a canvas and called it art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< Sadly the above was true, and it sold for a whole $20 in 1994...

V Is now worried about their Barbie collection...


----------



## esrion (Jun 29, 2004)

^ is a demonic persona with a short fuse.

< read Luse's new title, and would like to advise him to stop sitting on his Xbox.

V thanks god that he only plays with his Ken dolls.


----------



## gmidnight (Jul 1, 2004)

^ Well ever since Barbie left him for G.I. Joe I felt sorry for the guy.

< Hasn't got a clue.

V Has a clue but isn't sharing.


----------



## Telvin_3D (Jul 1, 2004)

^ Doesn't own Clue

< Does have Clue, but refuses to let anyone else play

V Knows Cournal Mustard did it in the ballroom with the maid... I mean candlestick.


----------



## Luse (Jul 1, 2004)

^ Said Cournal Mustard did the maid with the candlestick... Oh wait no he didn't

< I thought it was Colonel not Cournal...

V Is like wtf, who am I?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 1, 2004)

^ You are someone who doesn't know Telvin's approach to spelling is something akin to playing slot machines.

< -- Is probably going to pay for that remark because Telvin's his DM...

V -- is probably going to make up some funky (and incorrect) interpretation of "DM" and throw us off on ANOTHER tangent.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Luse (Jul 1, 2004)

^ is correct sir you can pass go and collect $200 

< can't stop the boardgame referances

V DM = Dragqueen Murderer


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jul 1, 2004)

^ Isn't supposed to advertise it here, only on the Anti-Draqueen boards.

< Is bored right now.

V Is bored as well.


----------



## skruv (Jul 1, 2004)

^ Is completly right.

< Enjoys sleeping on the floor.

V Thinks that I am weird...


----------



## Telvin_3D (Jul 1, 2004)

^ Is bored due to sleeping on them

< Will make Tempest pay once he finishes writing the damn adventure

V Has never played D&D


----------



## esrion (Jul 2, 2004)

^ is wrong, and I miss D&D.

< realizes once again from these past few days at gbatemp that the world will always have its share of assholes.

V uses his/hers frequently and knows it's good to be regular.


----------



## Xanthious (Jul 13, 2004)

^ Is all too right. . . . 

< Is bringing this topic back from the dead

V Is helping keep the dream alive baby !!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 17, 2004)

^ -- isn't the only one trying this.

< -- Caught in the middle of a hundred and five, the night was heavy and the air was alive, but she couldn't find how to push through...

V -- Probably can't recognize that lyric, but I've got the song on a nearly constant loop.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 17, 2004)

^ Absolutly right about not recognizing that lyric.

< Has little time to do anything now thanks to Tales Of Symphonia, Need For Speed Underground, Splinter Cell, and Star Wars: Knights Of The Old Republic.

V Secretly wants to play Tales Of Symphonia.


----------



## Luse (Jul 17, 2004)

^ Is wrong, I'm going through rpg burn out at the moment and want nothing to do with them...

< Has been keeping a low profile, watched Spiderman 2 today... Can't wait to see it again this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





V Wants to ask Tempest what song that lyrics from?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 17, 2004)

^ -- Should see Spider Man 2 more often than twice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< -- Mike Oldfield -- Moonlight Shadow. There's at least two mixes of it, both of them just fine, but the lyrics are of course clearer on his original than on DJ Mystic's Eurodance mix.

V -- Had curiosity satiated.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Opium (Jul 17, 2004)

*edit*

^made me edit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^is wrong, I don't want to ask what the lyrics are from, it's from moonlight shadow.

'trees that whisper in the evening. Carried away by a moonlight shadow'
I love the techno mix of the song. Tempest, if you haven't already got it get the 'Groove Coverage' version of moonlight shadow, it's the best version I've heard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< is um.....err.....completely re-organising his room at the moment, very time consuming.

v wants to be carried away by a moonlight shadow.


----------



## Luse (Jul 17, 2004)

^ While the offer is nice, Broken would kill me " That Midnight Shadow better keep it's hands off you"...

< Never thought I'd say this but I can't wait for Spiderman 3 (Broken had said " I want to see more, the movie could have kept going for another hour and I would have happily sat there" as we were walking out of the theatre...)even if it means that there will be no Evil Dead 4 


V Is lost for words the “the person above me” topic has just been used to have a conversion instead of the normal tom foolery


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 17, 2004)

^-- We must fix that then, shouldn't we?

< -- Will attempt a derailment in two lines.

V -- Must think of parting from conversation as "good pain".

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Ruth (Jul 17, 2004)

^^Is magically delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^Might think I'm crazy


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 17, 2004)

^ -- You see, there was this goat....

< -- Is on his way to an anime convention right about now.

V -- Wishes he or she could find a goat at an anime convention.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Ruth (Jul 17, 2004)

^ How did you know?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Will go and look for a goat playing golf instead

V Is president of "save the goats"


----------



## Luse (Jul 17, 2004)

^ Is right but forgot the last bit of the organizations name " Save the goats for dinner"

< Founder of the Goatemp cheese foundation

V Really wants to know what goat milk taste like...


----------



## amy test (Jul 18, 2004)

^ never tasted it, but in my place, it's good for asthma (honest!)

< just crashing into this thread

V got his/her/its hand on the mouse..


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 18, 2004)

^ -- And I'm sure the mouse enjoys it too.

< -- has his other hand on the moose.

V -- seriously wishes I'd typed something else here instead of evoking the image of me with one hand on a mouse and the other on a moose.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Telvin_3D (Jul 18, 2004)

^ Is not only posting on this topic, but is doing so in a naughty way

< Is wondering how you would pluralize the above.  Would it be mooses and meeses, or mouses and meese?

V Is planning on doing a photoshop of the above to post on the forums (NOTE, if anyone REALLY is, contact me for a picture of Tempest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Luse (Jul 18, 2004)

^ Is wrong I'll pass on the project the image in my head is enough punishment already

< Wonders what the mouse and moose did to be man handled by a ninja?

V Wonders exactly where the hand placement is on the mouse/moose/ninja tryst going on here...


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 18, 2004)

^ Totally thinking about man-handling mooses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Just got a DVD writer and is as happy as a childish imp on Christmas Eve.

V Wants to man-handle a moose.


----------



## amy test (Jul 18, 2004)

^ but being moose-handled instead

< thinking about using the antlers (?) as handles when moose-back riding

V wonders what moose and handles have in common..


----------



## Ruth (Jul 18, 2004)

^Has revealed the true nature of one GBAtemp's most respected members...


----------



## Luse (Jul 19, 2004)

^ Has spent to much time reading my writing and it's effecting her...

< "Is going of safari today" is something I'd type your supposed to be my better half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Really wants to join " Teh moose above meh" thread, but will make due with this one


----------



## ConraDargo (Jul 19, 2004)

^ Has a neat avatar

< Haven't seen the "Teh moose above meh" thread

V Probably just came from that thread


----------



## ~Elvnmage~ (Jul 19, 2004)

^ is somebody i dont kno

< is me

v is probably somebody i dont know


----------



## ConraDargo (Jul 20, 2004)

^ Now knows me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< Should be known at this forum for his SNES Advance Compability List

V Has probably peeked at that list at least once since SNES Advance was released


----------



## blue99 (Jul 20, 2004)

^is a stalker


----------



## Xanthious (Jul 20, 2004)

^  Likes to do the Humpty Dance

<  Will Be? Shucks I already am. But I like to say Im  "undesirably attentive"

V Knows all the words to "Baby Got Back"


----------



## ~Elvnmage~ (Jul 20, 2004)

^ has a freaky sig


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 20, 2004)

^ -- thinks Drizzt is freaky. He may be a dark elf, and he may be the guy who's so badass that so many fanboys wish to emulate, but he's not freaky.

< -- Can spell fhqwhgads without looking it up. 

V -- is probably not to the limit.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## X-Gamer (Jul 25, 2004)

^ Have won three awards.

< Is trying to catch up on the good games released in the past two months.

V Is trying to make the most of summer for his/her vacation.


----------



## phuzzz (Jul 25, 2004)

^-Hasn't been seen since forever.


----------



## mynimal (Jul 25, 2004)

^ Has my wings on RO


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2004)

^ has Gmail...lucky!

< Is fucking hot right now, seeing how it's over 30 degrees celsius where I live.

V Loves kittens...who doesn't love kittens?


----------



## assassinz (Jul 25, 2004)

^  Is basting in his own juices.

<  Proof I love kittens???

V  Likes to play GBA & wear thong underwear!


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2004)

^ caught me & my obsession with playing gba while wearing thong uunderwear

< Is cooled down now that it's 6am, and still hasn't gone to bed yet.

V likes muffins...everybody loves muffins!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 3, 2004)

^-- Is right. muffins are my mainstay at campus.

< -- is getting stuff moving again.

V-- is likely to pull some sick joke with my choice of words. Again.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Opium (Aug 3, 2004)

^ Is far more right then he could have though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




remember earlier in the topic, your moose antics came into public knowlege. But what the people didn't see was the newspaper article! Until now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









< can safely say he never did anything un-hygenic with a moose

v is also a moose handler


----------



## Telvin_3D (Aug 3, 2004)

^ Finally posted it, after many requests no doubt
< Does enjoy a good dessert after supper
V Is likely Tempest pissed at Opium for posting his picture on the forum, not to mention accusations involving a moose!


----------



## Telvin_3D (Aug 7, 2004)

^ Is me!
< Is not tempest, despite my prediction
V Will help keep this going again


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 7, 2004)

^ Double Posted
< Not Double Posting
V Neither will this guy


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 7, 2004)

^ Is possibly right.

< Waited just to spite Telvin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In retrospect, given how Telvin has the last two episodes of RODTV (yes, I fell for the trap) and my GC memory card, spiting him wasn't the wisest thing.

V -- Is right.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 7, 2004)

^ -- Read CI254's post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< is in trouble with his essay now due to Telvin being the anime faerie.

V -- Is possibly going to continue that idea by photoshopping Telvin with tights and pixie dust.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Opium (Aug 7, 2004)

^ gave me a good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< doesn't have a picture of Telvin

v probably would be disturbed by a picture of Telvin with fairy wings


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 7, 2004)

^ Apparently wants a picture of Telvin.

< Currently is armed with a Telvin-trap and a digital camera.

V Is anxiously awaiting the outcome of this one.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Luse (Aug 7, 2004)

^ Damn straight

< Last picture I saw of a guy dressed as a fairy freaked me out

v Is after my lucky charms


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 7, 2004)

^ Only the heart, stars, and horseshoes. I have no need for the clovers, bluemoons, pots of gold, rainbows, and the red balloons.

< All this talk of guys in fairy outfits remind me of Tingle from Zelda. Oh...creepy images...creepy...

V Trying to erase the images of Tingle from their brain.


----------



## Opium (Aug 7, 2004)

QUOTE(Luse @ Aug 7 2004 said:


> < Last picture I saw of a guy dressed as a fairy freaked me out


You wouldn't be talking about that picture of Omero would you? dear god that was freaky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^ is correct, I played around with that tingle tuner thing and i'll never do it again. Scary tingle tights.

< shudders

v shudders harder


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2004)

^ - Just shuddered.

< - Didn't shudder, I convulsed.

V - Is going to buy me something from A&W.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 7, 2004)

^ -- Got me all nostalgic about the old tuba theme that they seem to have retired.

< -- Hasn't eaten any fast food since... I can't remember, and that says a lot.

V -- Does the funky dance.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2004)

^forgot to buy me A&W.

< Just did the "funky" dance....feels "funky" now.

V Ate a baby.


----------



## Telvin_3D (Aug 7, 2004)

^ Sounds like he should be the one with fairy wings and tights, doing the "funky dance"
< Ate a baby... carrot
V Is planning on re-doing their sig in the near future


----------



## Opium (Aug 7, 2004)

^ has been photoshopped! Ha! Now Tempest isn't the only one. As requested, telvin in fairy wings






< is grinning

v loves Telvin's new look


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 7, 2004)

^ -- Outdid himself. Here, have a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< -- Does indeed love Telvin's new look and is contemplating another wallpaper change.

< -- Is also very sorry about that. honestly.

V -- Might be next on the GFX hit list.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Telvin_3D (Aug 7, 2004)

^^ Looks good in a dress





^ The apology will not save him once I finish scanning some photos

< Is the one laughing now!

V Feels left out


----------



## Opium (Aug 7, 2004)

^ has discovered my secret fetish I share with jumpman, don't you just love my full ball gown dress? And my beatiful wings.

< modestly slips out of his dress so he is only in the suit. Jolly good show old chap

v is starring wondering


----------



## Telvin_3D (Aug 7, 2004)

^ Is able to take as well as recieve
< respects him for it
< Is also wondering how Tempest managed to come out of this (relitivly) unscatherd.  The moosman doesn't really count
V Is Opium sugesting a joint collaboration once I get the Tempest pictures scanned in!  Boy, does he look hot on the dance floor!


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2004)

^ Is beginning to scare me, and was wrong about me being Opium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Is scared of Opium now aswell

V Probably hopes he/she's not a moose.


----------



## Opium (Aug 8, 2004)

^ Is now terrified of me. And is correct, I really hope i'm not a moose otherwise Tempest will come around knocking on my door 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< wants Telvin to pm him a photo of Tempest on the dance floor

v doesn't want to think about the concequences


----------



## Telvin_3D (Aug 8, 2004)

^ Will be receiving a photo as soon as I can dig them out!

< Doens't think about the consequences.  Afterall, Tempest is built like a twig.  What's the worst he can do?

V Can think of many worse things that could happen


----------



## root02 (Aug 8, 2004)

^ Forgets Tempest's l33t n1nj4 sk1llz - build doesn't matter!

< Doesn't like thinking about what can happen
< Is also built like a twig, but has other, uh, different skillz... yeah.

V Either has NO clue what I'm talking about, doesn't want to, or does and is now banging their head on the keyboard... :-P


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 8, 2004)

^ -- Apparently shares yet ANOTHER parallel with me (Yes, I'm built like a twig. An energetic, strong-legged twig, but a twig nonetheless). This is getting weird.

< -- Does indeed know what you're talking about. 

< -- Doesn't know what pictures Telvin's talking about. Yes, I did dance at grad, but unlike a lot of people, I didn't do anything embarrassing then.

V -- Is actually one of my disposable ninjas with a very large hat.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Xanthious (Aug 8, 2004)

^ Doesnt write 8-bit Theatre. . . . who knew ? 

< Is also curious how everyone's favorite mod looks like shaking his groove thing

V Needs to click on the link on Tempests Sig and read 8-bit Theatre


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2004)

^ Was cured from Teh Grate Dane Disease (hopefully).

< Hopes to God (or whatever holy figure you believe in) that Tempest isn't wearing anything less than a tuxedo in this "picture" Telvin is providing us with.

V 's Base are belong to us.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 8, 2004)

^ -- Doesn't read 8BT. (Thief shouldn't be allowed to be that good, dammit!)

< -- Was wearing a tuxedo that night. And was still quite mobile on the dance floor. Viva Techno! *four-foot-high longjump into half-disco moves*

V -- Probably didn't know I enjoyed dancing that much.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Ruth (Aug 8, 2004)

^Hasn't realised the awful truth about the "thing"


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2004)

^^ Is wrong, I actually do read 8-Bit theatre. I happen to love it very much too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (there *was* a quote in my member profile from one of the early comics in which BM tells Fighter there's a spider on his head or something, lol)

^ Has knowledge of Ninjas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Can't dance for the life of him.

V Might not be able to dance either  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.:Edit:.
I've had to edit this danm post twice now...once because broken beat me to posting after tempest, and the other time to correct the fact that I took the quote out of my member profile...sheesh.


----------



## The Teej (Aug 9, 2004)

^ He is slow because he got beaten to Comment about Tempest

< *PLUG: I just Posted a Zelda 2005 Box-Art





  EDIT: So what If can't dance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Is gonna look/has looked at My Box-Art!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 9, 2004)

^-- Not bad, not bad. A tad straightforward, but then again, so was Wind Waker's.

< -- Does wonder: What is the "thing"? I thought we agreed to call that the incident, although I've been a good boy since then and no more puppies have been deported to Jupiter since.

V -- Wants to know what I'm smoking and where he can get some. (Answer: I'm high on life, baby! On a dinner break from my essay, and I've had nothing but sweet, sweet inspiration since I sat down this morning!)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Telvin_3D (Aug 9, 2004)

^ Had ceased to care about his essay
< Hi, My name is Telvin, and I have gone 30 hours without viciously photomanipulating anyone...
V Can't say the same (except fot he "Hi, My name is Telvin" part)


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 9, 2004)

^^ *jumpman17 runs off to find the nearest store that sells life to make you high!

^ "Hi, My name is Telvin"...oh...wait...

< Is going to watch the finale of The 4400 on USA in 10 minutes...in a dress...hahahahahahaha

V Wonders what is going on in this topic...


----------



## Xanthious (Aug 9, 2004)

^ Can hook the Jumpman up on some killer life for a great price

< Does indeed wonder how an innocent topic has turned into conversation about violating a mooose 

V Is down with moose violation


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 9, 2004)

^ -- used to be but I have medicine now.

< --Aww, was wondering what your next photomanip was going to be, Telv...

< -- Back to the essay! Yes, I don't care, but if I've got it I should flaunt it.

V -- Doesn't have it but flaunts it just the same.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Telvin_3D (Aug 9, 2004)

^ Arrested for 'flaunting it' it with a moose
< Does flaunt it, but thinks Opium pulls it off better all the same
V Is going to attept to take this off in a direct that doesn't involve moose (meese?  Mooses?  Mouse?) in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Luse (Aug 9, 2004)

^ Is one with the fairy tribe 

< Hasn't been online alot this last month... Life is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Will wilt like a flower in the heat of the days that have gone by while you sit and stare at more words on  your screen...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 9, 2004)

^ -- Is sadly right, because of my damn english class I haven't been out as much as I'd like.

< -- 3.1 pages left to go and I just started the longest of the three poems I'm working on. Yeah, I can do this.

< -- Works better in prison, it seems. I hear people in prison don't have to wallpaper anything, which is something I've never quite gotten the hang of.

V -- probably missed the quote.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2004)

^ -- quoted something that I missed

< -- is tired, 5am where I live.

V -- Probably didn't stay up all night playing Final Fantasy X, and Chaos Legion...*kicks Chaos Legion, and then lights it on fire* Fucking Capcom...


----------



## The Teej (Aug 25, 2004)

QUOTE(Legend @ Aug 12 2004 said:


> ^ -- quoted something that I missed
> 
> < -- is tired, 5am where I live.
> 
> V -- Probably didn't stay up all night playing Final Fantasy X, and Chaos Legion...*kicks Chaos Legion, and then lights it on fire* Fucking Capcom...


^ Just because you suck at Chaos Legion doesn't mean to say you have to set it on fire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j/k

< can't believe There's now going to be a Hellboy Movie. To think that when from a Flash Movie, to a Manga, to an OVA, to an Anime, and then to a movie. From America to Japan and back to America. That's Unprecedented!

V Didn't understand a bloody world I just said


----------



## Puck The Joker (Aug 25, 2004)

^ Is kinda right.

< Is confused by what Tjalian said since Hellboy has been out on DVD here for awhile.

V Has probably never posted in this topic.


----------



## ziggy:{) (Aug 25, 2004)

^ is frickin psychic

< has never posted in here

V  is wanting to buy me a flash cart


----------



## dice (Aug 25, 2004)

^ in your dreams

< needs some money

V how do you do?


----------



## Luse (Aug 26, 2004)

^ Should know I do fine ... Sometimes...

Maybe

< Wants to tell puck that Hellboy still hasn't been released in the UK, but that didn't stop my brother from sending me the US DVD...

V Is a little tea pot, short and stout...


----------



## yugi999 (Aug 26, 2004)

^  have 2000+ Posts





< have 100 *well now 102 but* Posts





V wellllll have 500+ Posts lol


----------



## NeoShweaty (Aug 26, 2004)

^did you mean to say "willlll"


----------



## blue99 (Aug 26, 2004)

^ should say "is" watching family guy

< watching family guy

V should buy the DVD


----------



## Telvin_3D (Sep 9, 2004)

^ Likes Family guy quite a bit it seems...  entirely understandable.

< Is far more excited by the news Farscape is back on the TV (if only in a pair of minis) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





V Does NOT have all of Farscape burned on disks, and sitting beside his desk.  It takes 42 CDs by the way


----------



## Mazo (Sep 9, 2004)

^  is correct

<  wishes he had all family guy seasons burned to cd's piled up on his desk

V  is tempted to bathe in baked beans


----------



## Telvin_3D (Sep 26, 2004)

^ Killed the thread!!!!!! (After all, who would admit to THAT =p )
< Does not with this thread to die.  Although admits to no bean-related urges
V Watches Anime (now THAT is a safe prediction on this forum)


----------



## Xanthious (Sep 26, 2004)

^ Just made a correct prediction 

< Does Indeed Watch Anime (Berserk Rocks!!)

V  Loves to shake what his/her momma gave em


----------



## Luse (Sep 26, 2004)

^ Is correct I shake my fist at everyone eventually...

< Agrees that Berserk rocks, so much so that I have the entire manga, the anime, the Dreamcast game and the New Berserk PS2 Japan exclusive game pre ordered... Hits Oct 7th 2004...

V Really wants to know why IPB 2.0 Final is OUT, and the board is not upgraded yet....


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Sep 26, 2004)

^ is gay

< is gay (happy)

V is gay


----------



## Ruth (Sep 26, 2004)

^ Needs to learn how to use this topic properly

< Wants to do something really cool

V Wonders why I don't like seeing myself in the mirror while on the computer...


----------



## Telvin_3D (Sep 26, 2004)

^ Is not sure what you mean by that.  But alright.  Whatever floats your boat
< Is happy with his new ava
V Has not had a new ava in god knows how long


----------



## ziggy:{) (Sep 26, 2004)

^ new avatar is pretty sweet!!!!!


< is happy with old ass avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





V is going to rob a bank soon


----------



## Xanthious (Sep 26, 2004)

^ Just lost his share of the "hush money"

< Needs to hold off on that bank robbery since its common knowledge now

V Should probably duck right about NOW !!


----------



## ConraDargo (Sep 26, 2004)

^ Just lost a fortune thanks to ziggy

> *ducks*

V Needs to roll 5+ on a D6 in order to do the same. Will get a +1 modifier if you could get the word "thief" out of his name.


----------



## Telvin_3D (Oct 1, 2004)

^ Has not been *Poked* yet
< Also has not been *Poked* yet
V *Poke*


----------



## Xanthious (Oct 1, 2004)

^ Has Just been poked *poke*

< Will poke again

V Will be poked in the near future *poke*


----------



## ajdude (Oct 1, 2004)

^ Poked me, ouch
< Was poked and is gonna poke sum1
V Will be poked aswell.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Oct 1, 2004)

^ --- predicts I shall be poked.

< -- Knows the true secrets behind Poke, as it is the unifying theory of human interaction. In fact, he bets he can turn ANYTHING into Poke in just six links.

V -- Is hereby dared to try.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Telvin_3D (Oct 1, 2004)

^ Is refering to something of an in-joke
< Would rather leave it up to John
V Knows how the Scotsman found the sheep in the long grass


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Oct 1, 2004)

^ -- Yeah, it's an in-joke. But still a fun game. So, I'm not the master. But I can do it well enough.

< -- I certainly do know how the Scotsman found the sheep in the tall grass -- very satisfying.

V -- Probably didn't see that one coming. (And my apologies if you actually are a Scotsman)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Luse (Oct 1, 2004)

^ Doesn't have to say sorry, I'm not a Scotsman

< Does know his wife who just woke up, doesn't find the farmer sheep humping jokes funny... Her dad was a farmer...

V Should know that my wife doesn't accept sorry as an excuse...


----------



## Qith (Nov 14, 2004)

^ Apparently made it a bit too clear that his wife doesn't take sorry for an excuse, since there hasn't been a post in this topic since the first of October!

< Couldn't help thinking about that Dutch song made by "De Dikke Lul Band", called "Schapen Neuken" - which is about, well, fucking sheep. XD

V Has probably never broken his or her lower arm due to falling off a rail while trying to do a nollie to backside feeble.


----------



## Gaijin (Nov 14, 2004)

^ is a skater.... who apparently likes to break bones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< couldnt help wondering why there is a distinct lack of furrys or anthropromorphics on the forum.... he needs someone to glomp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Has prolly never waited in line for 14 hours to see the person who does the voice of his favourite anime character, get really really hyper and have to goto the washroom.... where the person being waited for is also taking a leak.


----------



## Qith (Nov 14, 2004)

^ Is partially wrong... but partially right as well.

< Doesn't skate, does snowboard, has never broken a bone while doing either but just had to make something up. Other than that, has indeed never done that last thing.

V Now knows that he CD, shapewise, was designed by some Dutch guy(s?) and that that's why an old Dutch "dubbeltje" (a 10 guilder-cent coin) will fit exactly into the center hole - the guy(s?) used a dubbeltje to establish the size of the center hole!


----------



## Telvin_3D (Jan 14, 2005)

^ Also knows that TWAIN (as in the scanner format standard) stands for Technology Without An Interesting Name.

< All I know about CDs is that the AOL ones make good Frisbees

v Plays Frisbee


----------



## Luse (Jan 14, 2005)

^ Is alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Is glad to see that ^ is alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Has no idea how popular this thread used to be... 

*Pours some coffee on the floor for Kota and Esiron*


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 14, 2005)

^ -- implies that good men deserve coffee on the floor.

< -- A bit surprised at the revival.

V -- costello pwnz j00 with m4d update skillz. /leet

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Xanthious (Jan 14, 2005)

^ Will never live down the "incident" with the moose. 

< Is pwned by Costello cause he has NO skills updating m4d

v Will be confronted by three men wearing dark coats later tonight


----------



## 754boy (Jan 14, 2005)

^ Had his ass kicked by the 3 men in dark coats

< Killed the 3 men using a wide variety of advanced martial arts moves

v Has the awful task of cleaning up the mess or risks getting his ass kicked by me.


----------



## Telvin_3D (Jan 14, 2005)

^ Add mess to the coffee already on the floor

< Simply re-renders the whole scene, leaving it fresh, clean, and free of unwanted mess.  Well, 'cept for Tempest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




v Will not be Tempest with a quick witty retort, as he is at Fencing, and someone else will likely snag the reply before he gets home.


----------



## kaial (Jan 14, 2005)

^is right, this sure as hell isn't Tempest.
< chuckles in delight at having snagged Tempest's chance to reply.
v will probably be Tempest, ready to avenge his stolen reply with foil in hand.


----------



## BlackSyryn 2.0 (Jan 14, 2005)

^ is wrong, this isn't Tempest
< really, really wants a DS
v is high above the mucky-muck


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 14, 2005)

^ -- Is completely right. I AM high above the mucky-muck.

< -- *Is* Tempest, much to Telvin's chagrin.

V -- is not me, and therefore Not Tempest.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Tigerbite (Jan 14, 2005)

^ is so wrong
< is so right
V is not tempest.


----------



## Telvin_3D (Jan 14, 2005)

^ Is quite possably the opposite of left

< Why would I want to be Tempest?  One is quite all this world needs

v Is going to take this topic in a more gentle and above all, not Tempest related direction


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 27, 2005)

^ posted here over two months ago

< figured since he was hanging around, he would revive his adopted topic, especially since a certain disdained topic rested at the top.

<  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V iagra


----------



## dEC0DED (Mar 27, 2005)

^posted before me and is high on drugs.


----------



## Renegade_R (Mar 31, 2005)

^ forgot to post something about himself
< enjoys pointing out people's wrong doings
V is probably gonna be decoded's post


----------



## dEC0DED (Mar 31, 2005)

^
the person above me is sometype of mind reader. 

< has a curious cat that amptor wants to pet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V AMPTOR !!!!!!!!11111


----------



## teh_raf3 (Mar 31, 2005)

^ likes pie (everyone does, or should...)

< likes alcohol

v goes to his weekly aa-meeting


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 31, 2005)

^ Is a mass-preacher of and advocate for Pie rights (votes for pies!)

< Has, according to the previous guy, had a sex-change in the past 5 minuites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Has a secret fear of marsupials (the pouches... oh dear got the pouches...)


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 31, 2005)

^Is to drunk to game

< On Parole for clubbing Koalas (They were coming after me! I swear)

V Is wearing purple underwear


----------



## hobotent (Mar 31, 2005)

^ stalks me at night  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< stalks tempest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V the only person in this forum that doesnt stalk others


----------



## Ruth (Mar 31, 2005)

^Is kinda creepy...

< Got a lovely package today  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Would like to steal my


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 31, 2005)

^ Is getting robbed tonight   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




> Has preordered Nintendogs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Can't stand Nintendogs


----------



## Renegade_R (Mar 31, 2005)

^ Is getting robbed tommorrow night
< Will not be buying Nintendogs
V Will not be stealing my new PSP


----------



## dEC0DED (Mar 31, 2005)

^ qwns them online with Twisted Metal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< owns at RidgRacer

V has a vomit fetish


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 31, 2005)

^ Please don't ban me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< *Vomits* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Tickles fish.


----------



## dEC0DED (Mar 31, 2005)

^ gets to keep his badge for sentimental value

< owns yo all :| on http and irc

V likes the new ownership


----------



## Luse (Mar 31, 2005)

^ is now the King of GBAtemp

< Will soon be banned for having a split personality and calling it Ruth

V will end up with a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , bought, stolen, or otherwise


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 31, 2005)

^ Is such a LUSE-er.  HA HA HA. *knee slap*

< Doesn't plan on getting a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anytime soon.

V Will laugh histarically at my LUSE-er joke.


..... wait a minute....



QUOTE(KotaInka2 @ Mar 27 2005 said:


> ^ posted here over two months ago
> 
> < figured since he was hanging around, he would revive his adopted topic, especially since a certain disdained topic rested at the top.


----------



## Luse (Apr 1, 2005)

^ will still end up with a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  one day, doesn't have to plan for it, it's just a fact of life...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< Would have laughed at LUSE-er if it wasn't the most common way to poke fun at me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (runner up is calling me Lucy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

V Is going to poke fun at me with a stick, a sharp and pointy one... OUCH


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 1, 2005)

^ Will realize the differance between a katana and a "pointy stick"

< I s going to have his wifes world famous tacos (so my world is small...)

V Is going to ask me for some of my kick ass tacos


----------



## mynimal (Apr 1, 2005)

^ Is being used so I can use the < tag

< Is confused about recent events here

v is also a filler


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 1, 2005)

^ Thinks I'm worthless

< Seems to be just a filler

V Will become something great


----------



## mynimal (Apr 1, 2005)

^ Worthless

< Something great, and knows what's going on at GBAtemp now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




v A "staff" member


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 1, 2005)

^ Is wrong.
< Doesnt know who ^ is anymore
v smells funky


----------



## Myke (Apr 1, 2005)

^ muff diver

< prostitute

V butt bead addict


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 1, 2005)

^ Makes Good money on the weekends

< Can't argue with ^ cause hey...I'm Greek and proud....

V Has Never beaten the origial Super Mario Brothers


----------



## Myke (Apr 1, 2005)

^he's sleek, he's a geek, and he's here to stay

<  Beat it like a gazzillion billion gigapavillion times

V collects pubes for pennies


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 1, 2005)

^ is an absolute nerd for playing Super Mario so many times
< has at least 1 million pennies in a jar somewhere
V Probably gonna be decoded again


----------



## Myke (Apr 1, 2005)

^ AHA! Is wrong!

< Is pheeekkkeen booooooored as you can tell....

V has a dirty little secret. A secret probably only he will know for the rest of his life. it's something about himself. a weird urge that would sound awkward to talk about even to a close friend. It makes him feel sick inside, sort of deranged. But he can't control it. and when he indulges into his guilty secret pleasure, it makes him feel good. Almost like a body orgasm. It makes him feel powerful. It makes him feel alive. there is no stopping it.

only he will know, and he will take it to his grave.


----------



## Luse (Apr 1, 2005)

^ Just described what it feels like to ban someone... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< I have many guilty secrets...

V Should know that if they ever have to kill someone, you NEVER TELL ANYONE... EVER...


----------



## dEC0DED (Apr 1, 2005)

^ knows how to put on a bra

< knows how to take one off a girl with his toes

V is listening to music via winamp


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 1, 2005)

^ Must've hacked someone to know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< bras......*imagination flys*

V I laugh at you for no reason

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Myke (Apr 1, 2005)

^could possibly still be laughing from yesterday


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 1, 2005)

^ Seems to need to get laid (Very Horny Guy)

< I use preparation H below my eyes on hours before going to work.

V Did the peanut butter thing with his dog.....(Myke?)


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 2, 2005)

^ Has disturbing fantasies of Myke, Dogs, and peanut butter.

< is definitely not Myke

< Still  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Drinks hot sauce from a straw through one nostril while picking the other and singing the national anthem, all while standing on one toe on a 1 inch rope tied between two skyscrapers in Manhattan with no safety net, no living will, and no life insurance.


----------



## Jokker979 (Apr 2, 2005)

^ Is sitting in a zoo, watching the polar bears eat ice cream while the deranged monkeys down the path throw poo at random innocent bystanders.

< Is sitting in a chair, that is in a room, that is in a house, that is in a state, that is in the United States, that is in the world, this is a world that Cuba wants to overrule and make us all communists.

V Just got done watching a whole run, a marathon if you will, of I Love Beaver..and not the TVland classics,


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 4, 2005)

^ apparently has 8 hands and way too much time on his...errr...hands, as he is currently playing 4 different games across 4 different systems

< just harping on something else he loathes, the practice of placing a currently playing/farting/jumping/skipping/breathing/croaking list in one's signature as if people really care

V currently existing


----------



## Opium (Apr 4, 2005)

^wants a sig from me (damn man, you crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

< just completed his drama theory mid-course examination

v needs more pie


----------



## IxthusTiger (Apr 4, 2005)

^made a sig for me


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 4, 2005)

^ Will fear me on Animal Crossing as I chop down all his trees.

< Is actually enjoying his PS2 Juggling God of War & Devil May Cry 3

V Will have a broken PSP


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2005)

^ is fascinated by Wolverine, of the X-Men.

< Is too cheap to buy a $350 PSP.

V Will recite the whole alphabet before going to sleep tonight, atleast 4 times.


----------



## Qith (Apr 4, 2005)

^ Never specified _which_ alphabet, will have to be more specific!

< Is waiting for Adobe CS2 to be released.

v Might just be immortal.


----------



## Chiaki (Apr 4, 2005)

^ Is right, I'm undead, therefore immortal
< Wants a PS3 and Nintendo Revolution
v Is homosexual


----------



## hobotent (Apr 4, 2005)

^ boy does he wish i was...

< wants some chocolate covered peanut butter easter eggs right now!!!

v has a psp i can "borrow" from him. (or her)


----------



## Panzieman (Apr 4, 2005)

^ Has No chance
< Wishes he had a PSP
v Rapes kittens


----------



## dEC0DED (Apr 4, 2005)

^knows the reason why I own 2 cats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< is at work and on GBAtemp.net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V has no job


----------



## teh_raf3 (Apr 4, 2005)

^ Works at the Kwik-E-Mart

< loves Austin Power movies

v Got laid 10 minutes ago


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 28, 2005)

^ Still kinda smells

< Totally just got lost with in this post adding the wrong responses causing me the need to use the edit button

V Is bitching on IRC right now with "Where is the Pokemon Emerald"


----------



## Panzieman (Apr 29, 2005)

^Wants to bitch about Pokemon
< I want  pokemons 8=>
V Masturbates with bananas


----------



## dEC0DED (Apr 29, 2005)

^ eats the bananas after

< is listening to the new NIN and getting the "good" rel of CS2

V likes pokemon hentai


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 29, 2005)

^ Is about to get 2 activation errors, 3 shortcut key errors and call from Abobe 

< Is having a great day today

V drinks Non alcohlic beer out of a martini glass with a pink straw


----------



## TPi (Apr 29, 2005)

^ is a porn star  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< is eating old chinese food with a leet bendy straw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




v is dECODED?  or dECODED in disguise?!?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 29, 2005)

^ Just filled up my gmail account with people asking for passes

< I am mean to everyone (me disguised as dECODED)

V Is the biggest moron I have come across on GBAtemp (he he meh disguised as dECODED again!)


----------



## 31337_Raven (Apr 29, 2005)

^posts wayy to much


----------



## dEC0DED (Apr 29, 2005)

^ knows about my dog shit collection





< is Weapon X's number one fan. Best porn star ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V has my car keys


----------



## Chiaki (Apr 29, 2005)

^Is eating his collection


----------



## Qith (May 3, 2005)

^ Thought those suicide doors were wings.

< It's not my fault, the donkey wanted it herself!

v Has this nasty twitch near the left eye which magically gets all the ladies aroused.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 6, 2005)

^ Just revealed my secret to getting girls EVEN AFTER HE PROMISED he wouldn't tell anyone.

< Really likes this thread and wants to keep it going.

V Will be dECOIDED showing off more of his shit collection


----------



## Neo_Gospel (May 6, 2005)

^ Was wrong on guessing who would reply
< Can't believe this topic is still going, since it started WAY back when he was still active on here a year ago
V Really needs to get out more, and possibly see that "sunshine" people keep talking about


----------



## Eruonen (May 7, 2005)

^ Has been here pretty long
< Saw the sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It damaged my eyes terribly, 'cause I was looking at it for too long.
V Is probebly going to be someone who posted here before.


----------



## KotaInka2 (May 7, 2005)

^ blinded by the light, which honed his sixth sense, which allowed him to accurately predict that, on occasion, I had posted here before.

< has one week remaining as an intern before becoming a Systems Integration Specialist, working normal hours, and gaining benefits...PTO baby...Woo Hoo! More time to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V is currently engaged in an experiment to see how much glue he has to sniff before his brain liquifies and runs back out his nose. Good Luck you ambitious soul, you.


----------



## Luse (May 7, 2005)

^ Makes it sound like all his hard work is paying off, but that never really happens does it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< My brain was liquefied without the need for glue...I run on gut instinct, no need to for a brain until you find out you killed the wrong person... And then all you gotta do is run for it...

V Had a bladder problem, but now has a pee bag on his hip...


----------



## teh_raf3 (May 7, 2005)

^ was wrong informed, the bag is on my head

< has too much work for school and doesn't want to start making it

v has been poisoned by eating mushrooms


----------



## decript (May 7, 2005)

^ So i have, but they were gooood. Ah well, got a couple more days to live.
< Has first time exams coming and is leaving to Vancouver to live. I also like key-holes.
V realised he/she has a livibng fetus on his cheek


----------



## Eruonen (May 7, 2005)

^How did you know???


----------



## MMMMMike (May 7, 2005)

^ Finishes playing with his fetus
< Readies himself to go get groceries with ole lady.
V Wishes he had a woman.


----------



## ConraDargo (May 7, 2005)

^ Is being dragged around by a woman
< Has a good chance of getting a woman this summer or fall
v Doesn't need a woman


----------



## Opium (May 7, 2005)

^is spewing out two-faced lies....well the one about me anyways.

< has been single for exactly 2 weeks from today. It sucks, it sucks, it sucks........need I repeat.

v lives in a fusty attic room of a church


----------



## KotaInka2 (May 7, 2005)

^ especially since he is now single, he is thinking long and hard about how great my signature is going to be once he is finished.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< strangely enough, can't think of anything remotely interesting to say....errrr....type, so he'll just proceed to the next step...

V will fill the void with the appropriate level of witty rhetoric....errrr...prose.


----------



## Panzieman (May 7, 2005)

^ can't speak english well enough for me to understand

< Really wan't to go skiing or eat waffles

V Got his dick cut off trying to have sex with his cat


----------



## Ruth (May 7, 2005)

^Needs to go and wash his mouth out before posting here again

< Doesn't have a dick to begin with

V Is going to take this topic in a nice fluffy direction


----------



## Luse (May 7, 2005)

^ Is typing on her laptop upstairs...

< Wants to change shrimpeater/panzieman's username to shiteater... (But Ruth won't let me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

V Will be shocked to find out that "this battle station is fully operational"...


----------



## Neo_Gospel (May 7, 2005)

^Has all the power the admins will give him, but none of the permission ((EDIT) also somehow joined the day before me...ahh good times
< OMG ITS THE DEATHSTAR!
V Will live a lonly existance till he/she dies of starvation in an ice hut in hawaii....you heard me....


----------



## dEC0DED (May 7, 2005)

^Lives in the maritimes and has harsh winters.

< likes Luse's new with teeth siggi. and ava

V dosen't like NIN or industrial, ebm or goth rock. You loser :|


----------



## Chiaki (May 7, 2005)

^Is dECODED and therefore needs more volume on my HD *goes off to erase*


----------



## Eruonen (May 7, 2005)

^Is some anti-social Naruto character


----------



## Zorn (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Eruonen (May 7, 2005)

^Okay, maybe he does


----------



## teh_raf3 (May 7, 2005)

^ is very confused

< feels like singing the lolly pop song "Lollypop Lollypop"...

v is Opium's personal garbage cleaner


----------



## Qith (May 8, 2005)

^ Is _my_ personal garbage cleaner.

< Has the entire Adobe CS2 Premium now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

v Sometimes daydreams of what it would be like to surf the skies on some kind of hoverboard.


----------



## KotaInka2 (May 8, 2005)

^ watched Back to the Future Part 2 one too many times



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Panzieman: ^ can't speak english well enough for me to understand



<  Has never been accused of not speaking English well enough.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V is a missionary striving to perfect his/her technique, but got stuck in the wrong position.


----------



## Eruonen (May 8, 2005)

^Can't speak english well enough for me to understand


----------



## dEC0DED (May 8, 2005)

QUOTE(Eruonen @ May 8 2005 said:


> ^Can't speak english well enough for me to understand


----------



## Harsky (May 8, 2005)

^ Hey, I only done that once. A week. For a couple of months.

< Bought a box from Ebay.

V Touches. Self. At night.


----------



## Neo_Gospel (May 14, 2005)

^ Is going to hell for pirating games
< Is going to hell for pirating games
V Is going to hell for pirating games......and sodomizing llamas


----------



## Chitose (May 14, 2005)

^ loves pirates and pirating, plundering and related actions

< who all your base belong to.

V should give me money.


----------



## teh_raf3 (May 14, 2005)

^ used to sell pies, but is now bankrupt

< needs money himself

v likes to play with fire


----------



## Eruonen (May 14, 2005)

^Has got to find a job.


----------



## Neo_Gospel (May 15, 2005)

^ Needs a house made of metal
< Just got his wife preggers....everyone congradulate me...yayers
V Needs a shave in the worst way possible


----------



## dEC0DED (May 15, 2005)

^Has a low sperm count.

< Got Neo Gospel's wife preggers >;D   She loves unshaved, burly men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





V  Is going to buy me a XBOX 360


----------



## Neo_Gospel (May 15, 2005)

^is unfortunatly a hairless girlyman, so my wife likley hates you
< just bought a psp...best week of my life...psp AND a baby...
V Will never have a week as good as this...


----------



## Harsky (May 15, 2005)

^ Named the baby Sephiroth
< Is the friend of the brother of the cousin of the sister of the guy who did the Numa Numa Dance
V Is a film extra for a future Mariah Carey movie.


----------



## blue99 (May 15, 2005)

^ is a /b/tard (lol)

< got banned at /b/ for a week

V doesn't know what /b/ is


----------



## teh_raf3 (May 15, 2005)

^is right, I don't know

< is flashing fire emblem onto his cart

v likes to shoot birds out of a tree and then eats them


----------



## Eruonen (May 15, 2005)

^played too much duck hunt


----------



## Chitose (May 16, 2005)

^ is right


----------



## Eruonen (May 16, 2005)

^Is afraid of my NES gun


----------



## dice (May 16, 2005)

^ is wrong
< lives in the mean street of -------
V can say imawaffhedff


----------



## Untouchable (May 16, 2005)

^ is mistaking
< only plays women more than his GC
v still can't finish MP1


----------



## Eruonen (May 16, 2005)

^Is right


----------



## Neo_Gospel (May 16, 2005)

^Is right...i only ever got as far as the underground place in mp1 after beating ridley...
< Sucks at metroid prime
V Is beter at metroid prime then me


----------



## Eruonen (May 16, 2005)

^Posted too late


----------



## Harsky (May 16, 2005)

^ Is faster than Neo_Gospel and leaves women disappointed. ZING!
< Lives on Jay Leno's chin
V Is the landlord for Jay Leno's chin.


----------



## Qith (May 18, 2005)

^ _Is actually_ Jay Leno's chin.

< Enjoyed Discovery Channel's 'Alien Planet' documentary.

v Touches. Chin. At night.


----------



## Neo_Gospel (May 19, 2005)

^ Is actually an alien
< was at one time an ILLEGAL alien ((shhh....dont tell!))
V Was ubducted by aliens in the night, anal probed, and inseminated, but doesnt know it yet...SURPRISE!


----------



## Eruonen (Jun 3, 2005)

^ abducted, anal probed, and inseminated me in the night, and just told me
< Just found out that aliens are REAL O.o
V Still doesn't believe in extra terrestrial life


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 12, 2005)

^ inseminated by ET

< just got around to really playing KOTOR and hasn't left his apartment all weekend

< has decided to leave to get food

V recycles his on feces in such desperate situations


----------



## Eruonen (Jun 21, 2005)

^ Likes KOTOR
< Doesn't know what KOTOR stands for
v Is going to tell me


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jun 21, 2005)

^ Knights Of The Old Republics

< has exam religion and dutch tomorow xD

v get's itselfs in alot of strange situations involving toilet paper and a broken crystal...


----------



## Eruonen (Jun 21, 2005)

^Tnx


----------



## ShizzelDaFizzel (Jun 21, 2005)

^Its true


----------



## santakuroosu (Jun 21, 2005)

^ Is lying
< Should be studiying
V Never told his parents that they were adopted


----------



## RedIce (Jun 21, 2005)

^ eats his own snot
< likes teh poom poom
V  isn't sure if he'll ever see her again


----------



## Ender15 (Jul 15, 2005)

^Not sure if she'll ever see him again


----------



## Phasher99 (Jul 15, 2005)

^ Not sure why he bumped a old topic
< Not sure why he is replying
V Is having an affair with Amy from Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 16, 2005)

^ is having an affair with Sonic from Sonic the Hedgehog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< is going to play some RE4 and Katamari Damacy 2, although he's supposed to be in bed
v is using cheating devices because of his lack of skill


----------



## Phasher99 (Jul 16, 2005)

^ is playing discount NES games
< Has beaten Devil May Cry 3 in a week
V Is making excuses to hide his sexuality


----------



## Ender15 (Jul 16, 2005)

^People make excuses to avoid his sexuality


----------



## Phasher99 (Jul 16, 2005)

^ Sexuality doesnt exist for this person
< Thinks we should stop talking about sexuality
V Still wets his bed when sleeping


----------



## Ender15 (Jul 16, 2005)

^Is scared to talk about sexuality


----------



## Phasher99 (Jul 16, 2005)

^ cant see the word "SLEEPING"
< goes to play lumines
V cant afford a psp, on second thought... cant afford a gameboy color


----------



## GoodKupo (Jul 16, 2005)

^ Is right
< Really bored and poor
V Gonna say im poor   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Teh topic is alive again!


----------



## Phasher99 (Jul 16, 2005)

^ is poor  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< thinks this topic isnt really alive since only like 4 people have replied since
V is playing his N64 while drinking cups of milk before bed


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 16, 2005)

^ is wrong
< can't sleep (energy drinks = evil...even though 8 hours have passed since I drank it...I slept until 3PM today, though)
v is living in a different time zone and just woke up


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Jul 16, 2005)

^ Needs a good nights sleep
< Ready for the grave.  
v hopefully feels a hell of a lot better than Ronin does.


----------



## Eruonen (Jul 20, 2005)

^Feels pretty Bad


----------



## Dirtie (Jul 20, 2005)

^Loves worms - favourite food.


----------



## el_Sethro (Jul 20, 2005)

^ has a secret plan to destroy all the world's soap

< is the king of the squids

v is t3h Chosen One!


----------



## Phasher99 (Jul 20, 2005)

^ is right

< is t3h chosen one

V is not t3h chosen one


----------



## Eruonen (Jul 23, 2005)

^Is right


----------



## HeYu (Jul 23, 2005)

^ is also right
< is poor
v likes cake


----------



## Eruonen (Jul 23, 2005)

^ Made a mistake
< Doesn't like cake, only likes pie
V Doesn't like pie, only likes cake


----------



## Tdon (Jul 23, 2005)

^ Not right, pie is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< Likes "rijstevlaai"
V Has no idea wtf a "rijstevlaai" is


----------



## Eruonen (Jul 23, 2005)

^Is wrong too!


----------



## GoodKupo (Jul 23, 2005)

^ Like Rice Pie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< Doesn't know Dutch.Google is your friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






V Knows Dutch


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jul 23, 2005)

^ is right, I know Dutch...

< has his DS still in repair... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




v hasn't got a clue, and will never have one, about where the location of "de botthanikenhof" is...


----------



## Eruonen (Jul 23, 2005)

^Is right, even though I do know Dutch


----------



## Dirtie (Jul 23, 2005)

^Is wrong


----------



## Tdon (Jul 24, 2005)

^ Should go see Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Akotan (Jul 24, 2005)

^ should go travel to be more close to his monkey friends


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jul 24, 2005)

^ is a nonsense thing

< never always sometimes says nonsensical things occasionally

V didn't want anybody to find out he has a secret stash of Barney collectibles


----------



## Eruonen (Jul 24, 2005)

^ Just told my secret
< Hides in shame
V Wants to buy my not so secret anymore stash of barney collectibles.


----------



## Chiaki (Jul 24, 2005)

^ Is mad
< Doesn't want Barney collecticbles since he doesn't know what those are
v Wants to buy me a PSP and DS


----------



## Eruonen (Jul 24, 2005)

^ ...If I had a lot of money
< Doesn't know what Barney Collectibles are either, but still collects them.
V Is going to send me a copy of ping pals. (Cruddybuddy?)


----------



## m_babble (Jul 24, 2005)

^ Caught me applying lipstick
< Doesn't own a copy of Ping Pals, let alone a DS
\/ Organizes marches to fundraise for dialect enthusiast organisations


----------



## Gaijin (Jul 24, 2005)

^wears lipstick!
< is a dialect enthusiast
V enjoys fur on fur action >.>


----------



## Ender15 (Aug 11, 2005)

^Not sure if he is really talking good Korean or if he is asking them for a shag


----------



## RedIce (Aug 11, 2005)

^RAWR!
< RAWWWWWWWWWWR!
V pruuuuu?


----------



## decript (Aug 11, 2005)

^uuuuurp?


----------



## Eruonen (Aug 11, 2005)

^Sick mind


----------



## Ender15 (Aug 11, 2005)

^Is right


----------



## decript (Aug 11, 2005)

^Heck, I'd do it without the PSP
< Will dance the twist at a gay bar
\/ Will join me..


----------



## teh_raf3 (Aug 11, 2005)

^ has taken too much tic-tacs
< will never join anyone to any gaybar...
v has a soap-addiction


----------



## dEC0DED (Aug 11, 2005)

^collects tampons. used an old
< what can I say.. I like to lather myself with soap ;\ who dosen't. 
V would like to lather me up.


----------



## Ender15 (Aug 11, 2005)

^ Would first like to know if you are a hot girl with 5 fingers on each hand
< Is a handsome male, but only has 1 hand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




V Is a girl, but not hot and has only 4 fingers on her right hand


----------



## dEC0DED (Aug 11, 2005)

^should leave this forum
< wants Ender15 to stop posting rubbish in real topics
V agrees


----------



## Ender15 (Aug 11, 2005)

^Very Funny


----------



## dEC0DED (Aug 11, 2005)

^reps the southside and drinks crunk juice with liljon
< posts in testing area that pisses off djgarf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






V wishes his member was bigger than ender's sig.


----------



## Eruonen (Aug 11, 2005)

^Is right


----------



## unusername (Aug 11, 2005)

^ dEC0DED is the only gay here
< i'm bored, and for that i'm answering...
v he thinks that just his couple is gay


----------



## Qith (Aug 18, 2005)

^ Is obviously a homophobe.

< Is off to the Lowlands festival now! AW FUCKING YEAH!

v Eats little puppies for breakfast. You evil, EVIL person!


----------



## teh_raf3 (Aug 18, 2005)

^ is actually off to the gayparade

< has his DS back since today ^^

v loves to sniff paint


----------



## KotaInka2 (Sep 5, 2005)

^ loves gimmicks

< loves paint

V loves hermaphrodites


----------



## Akotan (Nov 7, 2005)

^ always says scientific words

< is looking for something new and enjoyable. If it make money, better! ()

V is looking for trouble


----------



## KotaInka2 (Nov 7, 2005)

^ resurrected a topic I terminated over 2 months ago.

< will see if he can terminate it again

V likes to screw roosters to see what his cock can doodle, but while pinching his own third nipple


----------



## Kyoji (Nov 7, 2005)

^Nailed my favorite pass time
< is astonished this topic even exists still
V is a no good booger face!


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Nov 7, 2005)

^ Shouldn't call other people booger faces.

< Wonders why this topic wouldn't exist, and then remembers topic 1, or lack thereof. Links
edited cause I don't know how to use the link feature in the Fast Reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




\/  May want to remove this topic


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 7, 2005)

^ Hey... just put [ U R L = http://whatever ] TEXT [ / U R L ] around it, without spaces.

< Will leave it around. At least, until another huge controversy shows up, like the predecessor to this topic (the first Person Above Meh topic. Check the Wayback Machine.)

V Likely will be amused by the Wayback Machine for hours, if they Google that name.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## TPi (Nov 7, 2005)

^ Rocky and Bullwinkle?

< Is a Magician 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





V Is probably Knux


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Nov 7, 2005)

^ was right about the Wayback Machine

< is still wondering what it is, since it doesn't have an About Us page, but is happy that the topic will stick around

\/ will tell me what the Wayback Machine is


----------



## unusername (Nov 7, 2005)

^ don't know any Wayback Machine, but i know the Slot Machines hehehe
< is still trying to make works Kirby's Canvas in EZIIcart
\/ will say something ugly about me... sure! and about my signature


----------



## decript (Nov 7, 2005)

^ You are ugly and so is your sig


----------



## Kyoji (Nov 7, 2005)

QUOTE(TPi @ Nov 7 2005 said:


> < Is a Magician


YOUR CLOTHES ARE RED!

^Is a might conceited
< Is one sexy mofo 4 RL YO
v Wears briefs


----------



## KotaInka2 (Nov 7, 2005)

^ needs to wear glasses

< wears boxers

V wears thongs and G-strings


----------



## WeaponXxX (Nov 7, 2005)

^ Has a high sperm count

< Only wears g-strings at work

V has his sperm count in his hands


----------



## dEC0DED (Nov 8, 2005)

^needs to shave

< got his hands messy with 





V finds the above offensive


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Nov 8, 2005)

^ is definetly not psychic

< does not find the above offensive at all

\/ can't figure out what 2 + 2 is


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 8, 2005)

^ Purple monkey dish washer

< Cat poodle fork hair

V Chocolate pencil noodle farm


----------



## ianz (Nov 8, 2005)

^ the easter bunny

< really bored

V N/A


----------



## dEC0DED (Nov 9, 2005)

^ eats tomatoe soup -the soup +the can

< N/A

V tickles elmo just a little to low...


----------



## bakhalishta (Nov 10, 2005)

^Knows a little too much


----------



## decript (Nov 10, 2005)

^ Needs to get laid

< Needs to get laid, more times that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




v Had a sex change


----------



## Bridgy84 (Nov 10, 2005)

^Knows my secret


----------



## Chill (Nov 10, 2005)

^Is a peeping tom who looks at me


----------



## Akotan (Nov 10, 2005)

^ sleeps with all his HP books and HP games

< has a Sony love and hate history and is happy to see this topic alive again!

V has a lot of fetishisms! LOL!


----------



## Chill (Nov 10, 2005)

^Looks at me when I'm asleep


----------



## teh_raf3 (Nov 10, 2005)

^ eats from the toilet

< sleeps with G-strings laying to next to him after he pulled them of from a hot chick...

v sleeps and lives in a dumpster


----------



## Eruonen (Nov 10, 2005)

^sleeps?


----------



## decript (Nov 10, 2005)

^ I gave you some money yesterday...
< I am wetting myself with anticipation for MKDS
v Believes Animal Crossing reflects real life.


----------



## Yay (Jan 1, 2006)

^ Is canadian?

< I have a very short attention sp.......


----------



## Reserver X (Jan 1, 2006)

^the moon master?


----------



## Julee (Jan 3, 2006)

^ Has a pet cat that looks like a Kitsune

< Needs to find her old signatures, as she has managed to misplace them

V Wishes they had a pet penguin...I know I do..


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 3, 2006)

^ Didn't know Julee was a "her's".

< Just updated his signature. He's liking it...

V Will like my signature or face the wrath of Chuck "Bop" Norris.


----------



## Julee (Jan 3, 2006)

^ Doesnt know the difference between boys and girls.
< Has a girls name....HRMPH! Oh! AND found her signature..
V Still wont realize that im a girl...


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 3, 2006)

^ LMAO, don't blame me, blame a British TV soap called EastEnders. There's a MALE in it called Julee. Look it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





< Is slightly bored, will play some PS2/PSP/NDS in a bit.

V Is logically confused by the meaning of the word "bravado", and how it runs engines.


----------



## bakhalishta (Jan 6, 2006)

^ Should go play some Mario and Luigi 2 because it kicks tremendous amounts of ass

< Thinks bravado is a type of avocado

V Will probably go look for the meaning of "bravado"


----------



## Eruonen (Jan 6, 2006)

^ Is absolutely right
< 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> bra·va·doÂ  Audio pronunciation of "bravado" ( P )Â Pronunciation KeyÂ (br-väd)
> n. pl. bra·va·dos or bra·va·does
> 
> Â  1.
> ...


 Source: Dictionary.com
V Still doesn't understand what it is.


----------



## Eruonen (Jan 6, 2006)

^ Correct
< Couldn't resist double posting.
V Is going to explain it for me... please?


----------



## bakhalishta (Jan 6, 2006)

^ Should be happy now

< Bravado : "a swaggering show of courage"

V Will probably go look for the meaning of "swaggering"


----------



## Eruonen (Jan 6, 2006)

^okay, okay


----------



## decript (Jan 6, 2006)

^ Agrees
< is a monkey
v will you give teh monkey a spliffy?


----------



## bakhalishta (Jan 7, 2006)

^ depends... Can you handle it ?
< Still isn't convinced d3CRIPT is a monkey
V likes cheese made from chicken milk


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jan 10, 2006)

^ bless you

< was here, there is now proof

V broke his flowbee and tries to cut his hair with a dust buster instead


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 13, 2006)

^ Wishes he was me cause I am eating Tacos tonight. Yes it's crazy Thursday Taco Night! MMMMmmm

< Just flashme'd one of my DS's and is very impressed with the results

V Will die a horrible death in a car accident where you will severed by from your Torso and your last thoughts will be that you never got to taste my wifes super good, ultra tasty tacos.


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 13, 2006)

^ Should probably stop telling me to think about tasting his wife's taco.  XD

< Continues to waste time posting on game msg boards instead of working.

V Worships MC DUI as their new GOD!


----------



## Dirtie (Jan 13, 2006)

^ Sif.
< Look mom, no sig!
V Has a sig


----------



## Julee (Jan 16, 2006)

^ Could use a shower
< Found a cat on her doorstep, and immediatly closed the door..not interested...
V Knows that now...and knowing...is half the battle...YOU WIN!


----------



## Yay (Jan 16, 2006)

^ Is obsessed with cheese

< Needs cheese to fuel and isnt obsessed with cheese (cheese cheese cheese)


----------



## Julee (Jan 18, 2006)

^ Has a signature thats really too big, and appears to be for liqour...may be wrong...
< Doesnt mind a good cheese from time to time, but is more of a salty foods person, corn dogs are the win
V doesnt know the power of the enchanted corn dog taste.


----------



## Yay (Jan 28, 2006)

^doesnt think cheese is great
< needs cheese
v Likes cheese, needs cheese, runs on cheese


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 1, 2006)

^Has a cheese obsession


----------



## Julee (Feb 1, 2006)

^has had the same Signature since the dawn of time


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 4, 2006)

^ Like Dirtie, is also too lazy to change it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< The Matrix has me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



V Will launch an ill-fated rescue attempt using nothing but paper clips and the lid of an ice cream tub. (Save me, I'm fed up of eating through an intravenous drip!)


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 4, 2006)

^ Twas ill-fated indeed
< Had to feed cat TWICE in the same morning - greedy cat :/
V Cannot tell the difference between 0.99~ and 1


----------



## Julee (Feb 5, 2006)

^Must have a very fat cat
< Has a very fat cat, she gorged herself on dry food when i wasnt home one day
V has never worn a hat, never.


----------



## RedIce (Feb 5, 2006)

^ has a weird case of the jingles
< hasn't turned off the heater in his room for 1 month now
V has recently discovered the joys of paint thinner


----------



## Golds (Feb 5, 2006)

^how did you know about the paint thinner? psychic????
 is not there


----------



## Julee (Feb 7, 2006)

^ Is plural....strange...
< Is only just the one....which makes me much more precious... *nods* Like a rare species of something...
V Has a gf named Gurdy...full name Gurtrude...shes ERHM.. hot...yeah...
> was very offended by your blatent disregard for their existance....take it back...


----------



## Fantastic (Feb 19, 2006)

^ OMGHI2U!
< I love you Gurtrude
V Has Obsessive Compulsive Disorder


----------



## younglink11 (Feb 20, 2006)

^ Is  Member No.: 36,891

< *goes on a dusting spree*

V listens to blondie


----------



## Julee (Feb 20, 2006)

^ Once lied about fighting chuck norris, obviously he didnt, cuz hes still alive..
< Fought chuck norris, and was killed....Thankfully, Jesus was nearby to heal me, he is jesus after all LOL!
V Needs some grog!


----------



## Ender15 (Feb 20, 2006)

^Is part of the latest chuck norris craze, ah... Chuck Norris, there is only one thing he can't do, that I just did.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 26, 2006)

^ killed the topic for well over a month, because he was apparently the only person to have ever played the game

< has tickets to go see Nickelback at Mohegan Sun next week and can't help but think of the lyrics, "Where have all the good times gone?"

V once shoved a grapefruit up his own ass just to prove to his buddies he could do it


----------



## El Diablo (May 21, 2006)

^ Killed the topic for nearly *2* months! With his grapefruit comment.

< Erm, grapefruits and..... i dont wanna talk about it

V Ate their mothers cat and blamed it on the dog next door.


----------



## Dirtie (May 21, 2006)

^ Actually it really was the dog next door... and it was _my_ cat :'( (I'm not lying here)

< Pocoyo

v Runs on 4 AA batteries


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2006)

^ Is wrong, it is in fact 4 9V batteries and a capacitor.


----------



## dafatkid27 (May 21, 2006)

^ Is wrong about the salted part, salt is for whimps

< Is coughing

v Needs to take a bath


----------



## odf (May 22, 2006)

^ Needs to play more PSP

< Had a bath last x-mas

V Needs to get out more.


----------



## mynimal (Jun 25, 2006)

^ Killed the topic

< Saved the topic

v Replied to the topic


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jul 20, 2006)

^ didn't do a whole hell of a lot to keep the topic going, but at least tried

< likes to occasionally just show up out of the blue to keep things running smoothly

V wonders what all the hooplah surrounding gay marriage is about as he fondles his goat's balls


----------



## OrR (Sep 17, 2006)

^ educates fanbois

< was recently the center of attention of an anime convention because he was the only one who wasn't dressed up in insane clothes

v is awesome because he exists


----------



## tshu (Sep 17, 2006)

^ should talk to nintendo about mass producing his custom DS.

< is corey feldman

v ate my cookies, wtf, you jerk.


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 18, 2006)

^ is hungry

< is full

v wants to have the leftover


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 18, 2006)

^ never actually stole the cookies

< Got bit by a raccoon

V Posted in this topic


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 18, 2006)

^ never actually got bit by the raccoon
< keeps sticking his finger in the raccoon's mouth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




v is completely sure of him/herself


----------



## ds6220 (Sep 18, 2006)

^ keeps thinking that is the raccoon's mouth

< not really sure he likes the look in his eyes

v is sure he smells something but can not quite figure out what it is.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 18, 2006)

^ Is friends with the raccoon

< Figured out what the smell was but died 3 seconds later

V Somehow related to TPi


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 21, 2006)

^ thinks I don't have lots of money

< Well, I don't

v do you?


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 21, 2006)

^ asks me that everytime I stop at a red light
< has a very clean windshield
V has no money either, but lots of base are belong to him


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 21, 2006)

^ stole his base

< made more base

V probably never played Zero Wing legally


----------



## Orc (Sep 21, 2006)

^ is wrong.

< has never bothered with Zero Wing as he never owned a Mega Drive.

v LOVES CARPET


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 21, 2006)

^ is correct

< has decided to use this topic for point-gaming (and likes the disney aladdin)

v is complaining about my evil intention


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 21, 2006)

^ is just one of my *over 40,000*  screen names
< is a point-gaming GOD!
V is the only person on GBAtemp that is _NOT_  me


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 22, 2006)

^ speaks the truth, im the only party hat guy around here

< Has 20 clones

V Will die from a heart attack(cmon dafatkid post!)


----------



## Orc (Sep 22, 2006)

^ decides my cause of death

< actually has a heart and lung condition

v likes cream cheese in his/her underwear

EDIT: Hey, I have a party hat version too!


----------



## lil_fighter (Sep 22, 2006)

^Dies, and is reincarnated as a stupid pokemon!


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 22, 2006)

^doesn't actually have any cottage cheese in underpants

< WTF these underpants are dirty

V Will get dirty underpants thrown at


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 22, 2006)

^ though dirty, he likes the smell of the underpants

< previously says something about point-gaming, has become stupid (no post # increase since this is the Testing Area)

v will ask for the underpants


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 28, 2006)

^ Will GTFO

< Will GTFO

V Will die in seven days


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 28, 2006)

^ will reveal that he means seven "Biblical" days
< is an atheist so it won't matter
V will dance on my grave


----------



## OrR (Sep 28, 2006)

^ will die very soon so that
< can dance on his grave to Eric Idle's "That's Death" which
v will now download from the internet through the above link.


----------



## Heinrisch (Sep 28, 2006)

^ can't actually dance
< Listens to a song thats old..
v will bore < out of his mind


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 28, 2006)

^ co gocbi a ekrpat nafrgy abe i.yycbi x.yy.p ay cy
< is _not_  using a dvorak layout (anymore)
V thinks qwerty is a kind of fish


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 29, 2006)

^ is correct

< is incorrect

V masterdebates at debate clubs


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 1, 2006)

^ masticates at cafeterias
< is... almost.... there....
V wants another nutter-butter peanut butter sandwich cookie


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 27, 2006)

^ Loves Huge Cocks on top of a good white pasta

< Is a Tiny Cock wearing a huge cock suit

V Really really really likes Huge Cocks


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 27, 2006)

^ is just renting the cock suit
< mmmmm... Cocksta Sauce!
V could really use a nice stiff drink after all this cock talk


----------



## kingeightsix (Oct 27, 2006)

^ went home and made 'chocolate cocks' for sale instead of chocolate badgers

< wants a drink but can't because none of his buddies will bring him any and he can't go out coz of house arrest

V is wondering, what ^ is doing with his life


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 29, 2006)

^ hangs around the house all day
< hangs around the house all day
V has an active social life... when he's asleep


----------



## kingeightsix (Oct 29, 2006)

^ was telling the truth about me having a social life while i'm asleep (them dreams are killer)

< has just finish painting his jail ce-err... room

V is a girl..?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Nov 17, 2006)

^ Is more like on Jail Arrest

< Never saw a girl in his life

v Never saw a male in his life


----------



## OrR (Dec 2, 2006)

^ is really from egypt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




< doesn't look into the mirror much so what EC said is mostly true
v is really from the moon


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 2, 2006)

^ loves to bump old threads
< can give v the moon discount, if you give < the moon handshake
v can tell a bozo by his nozo


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 2, 2006)

^ has discovered my secret power
< fears crack crazed squirrels ( http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/10/10/lo...quirrel_terror/ )
v  has a secret power illegal in most countries


----------



## OrR (Dec 2, 2006)

^ has a PC and some equipment nobody cares about.
< wonders if painting a DS is really illegal in most countries.
v will probably tell < if it is.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 2, 2006)

^  Uses his Wii to pick up chicks 

<  Doesn't know anything about illegal painting of DS's but does know that it's illegal to fish while sitting on a giraffe's neck in his city.

V  Smells like yummy cheese


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 5, 2006)

^ be illin'    (ois)
< could use a nice stiff cheese martini right about now
v can't decide if he's sitting in the waiting room, or waiting in the sitting room


----------



## GameJesus (Dec 5, 2006)

^ Is awesome at making avatars ^^

< I am The Holy Lord Of Gbatemp.net  *angel aura* muahahahahhaha


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Dec 5, 2006)

^ Didn't include a V
< Wonders why.
V Might include a V


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 5, 2006)

A used up all but one of the V's (


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 6, 2006)

^ is right about the thirst
< wonders what happened to many old gbatemp members/staff
V is fat


----------



## OrR (Dec 7, 2006)

^ is a dog.
< feels pretty fat now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Even though he probably hasn't got to worry.
v wants to play Wii tomorrow.


----------



## Mucuna (Dec 7, 2006)

^As said before, his painting abilities are well known and apreciated.
A not so well known fact: In his avatar, he is the parrot, not the old guy.

< Wanted to be a lumberjack.

V Wear women's clothes.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 7, 2006)

^ Wears womens clothes with me

< Knows that it is legal to protest naked in front of city hall as long as you are under seventeen years of age and have legal permits, because he had done it before

V Needs a holiday themed avatar


----------



## ediblebird (Dec 8, 2006)

^ Eats Candy, with a santa hat, naked, with permits, in front of the city hall

< Is NOT "Holiday themeing" his avatar(get off my back  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

V  Can sing through their nostrils, go on sing us a song!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 8, 2006)

^ Has too much peer pressure lately

< Nostril (Yu-gi-oh) chant: "I summon, curse of Dragon GBATemp.net!" 
< Can camouflage in a pyramid, even if naked (tried it before)

v Has an avatar made by mthrnite


----------



## OSW (Dec 8, 2006)

^ Has a cool Avatar
< Does Not Have an avatar (I should make one XD) I can't afford wii /_\
v Probably has an avatar... and a wii...


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 8, 2006)

^Wrong about me being able to get a Wii


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 8, 2006)

^ Kitties aren't supposed to buy Wii's

< Is lame enough to post twice in such a short time because he's bored
< Bought all the Wii's, but only in his dream

v Doesn't even think of getting a Wii


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 8, 2006)

^ Dreams of djinni with the light brown hair...
< Can't afford soap, much less a Wii
v Will tell me what an OSW is so I can make him an avatar against his will


----------



## OSW (Dec 8, 2006)

^ Would surely not do such a terrible thing. Also is hopefully doing well.
< = My initials. Also has some hidden meaning...?
v Can grace my nick with Meaning


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 8, 2006)

^ His username can  stand for "Old Super Wario!"

< Thinks OSW can also stand for Operating System Window$ ( the $ is a 13 year old habit)

v Is older than me by 20 years


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 8, 2006)

^appears to have a firm mastery of English for a youngun'


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Dec 8, 2006)

^ Is pretty random, lol.
< Admits not liking goldfish on stilts.
V Can't be more bored than me, without my wii. (Rhymes! XD)


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 8, 2006)

someone slag me


----------



## jolanar (Dec 8, 2006)

^ *slag*

< had my wii for 12hrs and still havent played with it

v one of those who queued for a wii (but didnt need to go when you got there LOL) but was told they sold out


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 8, 2006)

so happy:>


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 8, 2006)

^ THE BZ-RAMHARD UNITS ARE AFTER HIM!
< is not looser than clams
v when his ship rolls in, he'll be kissed by silver angels


----------



## GameJesus (Dec 8, 2006)

I EAT BABIES
no arrows or anything i refuse to xD


----------



## ediblebird (Dec 9, 2006)

^ Non conformist emo. Baby Muncher. Need we say any more?

< Prefers other white meat

V Is the next Pope


----------



## GameJesus (Dec 9, 2006)

im not emo i despise emo i am HEAVY METAL JESUS


----------



## OrR (Dec 9, 2006)

^ is too stupid to understand how to post in this thread.
< has played too much Wii and now his arms hurt and he is fucking tired. But happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




v is jealous of


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 9, 2006)

^ is


----------



## ediblebird (Dec 9, 2006)

^ Got me confused with the emo guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< will continue to make legitimate posts

V Better conform to the correct posting style OR ELSE!


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 9, 2006)

^ runs circles 'round < logically
< likes Chinese
v only come's up to


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2006)

^ is a doubleposting sonofabitch
< is a doubleposting sonofabitch
v is a supercard fanboi


----------



## Shiin (Dec 15, 2006)

^is not a tripleposting bitch


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2006)

^ is really Roland, King of the Druids
< thinks that's funny, cuz he doesn't _*look*_ Druish...
v likes to watch Spaceballs while soaking in a fragrant bath.


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 11, 2007)

^ Is too coo' fo' schoo'

< HAI2U

V Had their house burned down by "Soothing candles"


----------



## OrR (Jan 11, 2007)

^ has probably seen one of the worst websites out there...

< used the candles as sensorbar for playing Half Life 2 with the Wiimote.

v doesn't even exist, yet.


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 11, 2007)

^ EH?

< I dont exist? Awesome.

V Real name rhymes with "Ergonomics"


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 11, 2007)

^ exists
< subsists
V resists


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 11, 2007)

^ W

< T

V F


----------



## Julee (Jan 12, 2007)

^ Is a n00b
< Is not a n00b, is in fact very awesome
V Also a n00b


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 12, 2007)

^ is ossum possum!
< is relatively noobish indeed
v has tantric tantrums while eating tangerines


----------



## trinest (Jan 12, 2007)

^ A what what what now?
< Posted
V FOOD


----------



## Julee (Jan 12, 2007)

^ Once saw a penguin
< Wishes she owned a penguin
V has a deep rooted hatred for penguins dating back to a series of abusive relationships...and thus must be punished.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 12, 2007)

^ has a pen named Gwen
< has a cigarette named Nicotina
v iz funkshunally illitterit


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 12, 2007)

^  Kan lay teh Mac down lyke nobodyz buiznezz

<  Was offered 5 dollars by a friend today if he could *"punch church in the face"*

V  Stripper name is "Cocoa Butta"


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 15, 2007)

^ [M]akes perfect sense to [M]artians
< actual porn/stripper name is Ruff Newbold
v knows the trick to tic-tac-toe, uses it to destroy the egos of first graders


----------



## Foie (Jan 15, 2007)

^ = great sig-maker
< Destroy's the ego of kindergarteners and 2nd graders as well
V Still collects pokemon and Yugioh cards


----------



## Timo710 (Jan 27, 2007)

^ Is a fan of the highly milked franchize of megaman.
< Is 1.85 and is proud of being bigger than his older brother.
v  Likes my signature, but won't say he does.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 27, 2007)

^Loves to play porn games on the ds


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 27, 2007)

^supplies the children


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 27, 2007)

^ Wishes Duke Nukem Forever would come out
< Supplies Children and eats tacos
V licks peanut butter off their mouse for fun


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 27, 2007)

^ is 1337 fr0m h3 h34d 2 h3 f337
< choosy mthrs choose Jif
v lahks teh googleberry pie


----------



## skullstatue (Jan 27, 2007)

^Haxors t8ks r1de on my [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 30, 2007)

^ is just getting used to his Dvorak keyboard
< plays "keyboard" in a computer-music band
v having realized he lost his key, bored a hole in the lock


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 1, 2007)

POSTING ON PAGE 69

^ Also posted on page 69
< Posted on page 69
V Might not post on page 69


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 1, 2007)

^ is up there
< is right here
v is down there

who is over there? >


----------



## tshu (Feb 1, 2007)

^ is right about everything he just said.
< is eating pasta and mushrooms and tea.
V knows who is over there >


----------



## OrR (Feb 1, 2007)

^ has less official posts than me.
< has less total posts than ^.
v might still have a life.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 3, 2007)

^ is wrong.
< is right.
> hmm...
V doesn't have a life either.


----------



## spas (Feb 7, 2007)

^ enjoys odd combinations of food like cheese and chocolate
< shaves cats and rolls womens deodorant on their bodies attached to a stick
V often gets aroused by ducks in the park


----------



## bobrules (Feb 9, 2007)

^needs to get a life


----------



## Caoimhin (Feb 10, 2007)

^ should buy a nice microSD card for his R4

< really IS bored

V likes to eat cow tongues


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 10, 2007)

^ Is a Hyperactive hamster suffering from anorexia.
< Is a ADHD person.
V Likes to eat Ice Cream.


----------



## OSW (Feb 15, 2007)

^ is a gangsta
< wonders how the heck this topic got so big
V is my true love


----------



## Caoimhin (Feb 15, 2007)

^ is an extreme anime and manga fan
< wants to go to bed, but it's not even dark outside yet
V is a dyslexic person


----------



## OSW (Feb 16, 2007)

^ thinks both right (for ^) and wrong (for V)
< wonders how you know the truth
V is a conspiracy theorist


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 16, 2007)

^ Dosnt know the true truth >.>
< Likes being a terrorist
V Is Michael Jacksons nose o.O


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 17, 2007)

^Is the new Osama Bin Laden


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Feb 17, 2007)

^is a pusher


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 20, 2007)

^Is seeing nice wheater outside


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 20, 2007)

^ Lives for koekje?? 
< Is Kira
V Is L


----------



## Gangsta_L (Feb 20, 2007)

^ Is Kira I think
< Is L (yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
V is cool


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Feb 24, 2007)

^Has been here for a few months.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 24, 2007)

^ don't gots no avatar
< could fix that if ^ wanted
v knows the secret to walkin' on water is knowin' where the rocks are


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 24, 2007)

^ May very well be a photoshop ninja
< Knows it is no only the rocks but the turtles too.
V May very well have some guiness steak in the near future.


----------



## Golds (Feb 24, 2007)

^but for our lord, he did it without rocks
< loves the Lord
v should love the lord


----------



## Orc (Feb 24, 2007)

^ rocks for knowing that I rock for knowing where the rocks are rocking
< *O*
v lives under a rock

EDIT: Shit's fast here huh.


----------



## Golds (Feb 24, 2007)

^nite might be cooler as Knight! mthrknight, maybe add rider. mthrknightrider
< knightrider was a great show
v wishes he/she could make love to kit


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 25, 2007)

^ got caught in a post-flurry
< wants a Scion xB, sentience optional
v thinks George Clinton was a US president


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 25, 2007)

^^ most mature man on gbatemp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 posts funny pictures for me to laugh at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep up with the funny posts


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Timo710 (Feb 27, 2007)

^ Is a 1337 B337 Agent (whatever 1337 means :S)


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 27, 2007)

^ Is a salty cookie
< Had no freaking clue about the cookie
V Worships burnt cookies


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 27, 2007)

^Is wrong


----------



## bladerx (Mar 1, 2007)

^ Lives for a koekje.

< Is Dominican, and wishes we had Subways here.

v Is hopefully thinking about opening a Subways restaurant on an island in the Caribbean.


----------



## Ery (May 20, 2007)

^ Is hopefully thinking about someone that should open a Subways resturant on an island in the Caribbean

< I don't want to open a restaurant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





v Hopefully doesn't want to open a restaurant on an island in the Caribbean


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (May 20, 2007)

^ is wrong


----------



## JPH (May 20, 2007)

^smells like off-brand dollar store cheesy poofs


----------



## Bridgy84 (May 20, 2007)

^ Not from Canada 
< Does not have socks on 
v Eats rats alive in one bite!!!


----------



## darkmagekari (Jun 1, 2007)

^ has no imagination.
< Would rather eat human flesh... or pocky. Whichever is closer.
v Should be very afraid of sleeping from now on.


----------



## _ORiON_ (Jun 14, 2007)

^ has only 3 posts and all in the testing area

< cant believe this thread's three years old

v could probably continue this


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 24, 2007)

^ constellation

< started this thread iteration over 3 years ago, and decided to post in it once again, having not done so since July of last year.

V Took a cheese grater to his balls to try out for the next Jackass movie....sadly, they said he was no longer man enough.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 24, 2007)

^ gets chosen instead for the new jackass movie without even auditioning and loses his left nut, right eye, most of his hair, a small chunk of his nose and gets a rare exotic disease only catchable via the arse - will not admit to how he got it


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 27, 2007)

^  sounds kinky
<  shaves his balls
v  is invited to shave my balls


----------



## Foie (Jul 4, 2007)

^ Should stop talking about balls
< Accidentally used scissors instead of a knife  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



v Should stop loving me so much


----------



## shootme (Jul 4, 2007)

^ likes to say: should stop
< just ordered cycloDS evo
v should give me his eyes


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 4, 2007)

^ Consumes orphans
< Caught and cat
v Could not take the sight of his mom, so he threw his face on a grill


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jul 4, 2007)

^likes long walks on the beach.


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 5, 2007)

^ Grillface
< Is the greatest criminal mind of our age
v Kneels before Zod!


----------



## nileyg (Jul 5, 2007)

^Isn't as great a criminal as he thinks
< Doesn't know who Zod! is...
V likes doughnuts


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 5, 2007)

^ Has never seen Superman II
< Is still the greatest criminal mind of our age
v Probably hasn't seen Superman II either, so he doesn't get the Lex Luther reference in the above statement


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 5, 2007)

^ Is not who he says he is
< Is going to solve the mystery behind the "Jimmy J Conspiracy"
V Are you willing to help me uncover the mystery? =D


----------



## AndreXL (Jul 5, 2007)

^


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Jul 8, 2007)

^ 798 views lol
< Cannot read Japanese and decided to look at pics instead and is bored
V Loves Transformers so much


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 10, 2007)

^Don't killme. Thrill me!
< I don't know what to write here!
\/ Stop following me!


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

^Has an PSP.


----------



## Ery (Jul 13, 2007)

^ is my enemy now


----------



## pasc (Jul 13, 2007)

^ thinks anyone is his enemy
< is pretty bored
v May want to buy himself a VERRY OVERPRICED PS3 !!!


----------



## Timo710 (Jul 15, 2007)

^Must´ve been on crack when posting.


----------



## Akotan (Jul 15, 2007)

^ Is so right!
< Wants to dominate the world! Bwa-hahahaha!
V Will be my first slave!


----------



## tenchan4 (Jul 15, 2007)

^pompous and arrogant for stating he live in a country thats really cool!


----------



## Akotan (Jul 15, 2007)

^ just ignored me...
< Still wants to dominate the world!
V Will be my second slave!


----------



## NiGHtS (Jul 19, 2007)

^Is a cruel person and will lead a happy life of dictatorship


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 19, 2007)

^ will buy a pirated version from china of HP7 because its so cheap.
its just a word for word copy of the fanfic but with the hard cover of the real book


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 19, 2007)

^ xcalibur798? Who? I've never heard that name before, honestly speaking.

< Made PS2 homebrew run and can put retail discs on the hard drive with HDLoader. But needs a slide card or something to run any backups.

V Owns or will buy Grand Theft Auto San Andreas soon.


----------



## acrocosm (Jul 19, 2007)

^ assumes too much about other people

< does not own neither will buy Grand Theft Auto San Andreas ever, nor cares about any game of that series except perhaps GTA2

V will continue this pointless thread


----------



## ediblebird (Jul 20, 2007)

^ must be psychic

< is a great dictator

V has counted their nostril hairs


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Jul 20, 2007)

^ is wrong

< is teh hotness

V posted after me


----------



## Smuff (Jul 20, 2007)

^ sucks donkey balls

< shouldn't have said that

v will probably ban me


----------



## acrocosm (Jul 20, 2007)

^ is rude

< is not who teh person above think he would be

v is below me. KNEEL to your mastah


----------



## Ery (Jul 21, 2007)

^ is my master


----------



## test84 (Jul 24, 2007)

i will not post in this topic, EVAR.
so i will not be a slave/stupid/bad/ugly/shit head/a person who wants his gba to run ds/a person who wants a slut-1 solution to run gba games just to play a little i donno this shit that shit, chris kapatric you can get your ass kicked.

no, neVAR


----------



## acrocosm (Jul 24, 2007)

^ is actually one of those guys that want n64 and gba slot-1 on the ds but pretend to be the other way

< is actually one of those guys that want n64 and gba slot-1 on the ds but pretend to be the other way

v is actually one of those guys that want n64 and gba slot-1 on the ds but pretend to be the other way


*edit:* ^^


----------



## lagman (Jul 24, 2007)

^ Have a cool username

< Had to copy/paste the arrows, 'cause his keyboard sucks

v Have a tiiiiiiiiiiight ass.


----------



## When Im Gone (Jul 25, 2007)

^ Looks like a woman

< Looks like a man

v Looks like a shemale


----------



## jimmy j (Aug 2, 2007)

^ is a very ugly woman
< is a very pretty man
V was fired by his last employer for nicknaming his chinese midget colleague "shortround" and forcing him to call him Dr Jones while whipping onlookers with a belt.


----------



## 754boy (Aug 2, 2007)

^ smells as bad as his sig
< just hit 2500 posts!!!!!
v is gonna have bad luck for the next 35 hours!!


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 22, 2007)

^ is stupid..
< is being very awesome
v will hopefully give good feedback


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 26, 2007)

^does not liek mudkipz


----------



## rashef (Aug 26, 2007)

^ Will not win anything at all in this tournament
< Will win mystery prize at the tournament by luck
V wishes he could enter but didn't make it due to problems with his ISP


----------



## When Im Gone (Aug 27, 2007)

^ Likes pie
< Likes pie
v Likes pie


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 27, 2007)

^ had his sig removed


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 27, 2007)

^ uses my userbar and avatar

< just fapped

v never fapped (omg O.O)


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 28, 2007)

^ is a liar


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 28, 2007)

^ fapps a lot

< has Sup3r 1337 Hax0rz skillz

v just had a baby


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 28, 2007)

^ doesn't know how to fap

< finished downloading Metroid Prime Corruption

v FAILS


----------



## Spikey (Aug 28, 2007)

^ Lied About me

< Starts classes tomorrow (among them, Japanese and Game Design)

v isn't me


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 28, 2007)

^is taking Japanese like me

< wonders why he was recently talking about fapping a lot like a pubescent boy

v will remind Mewgia that he is a pubescent boy


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 28, 2007)

^ is taking Japanese like me

< finished downloading MPC

V wants to marry me


----------



## Neko (Aug 31, 2007)

^ is probably crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< Just changed his wallpaper and avatar
v likes my avatar


----------



## jimmy j (Aug 31, 2007)

^ has good taste in avatars
< fapps to ^'s avatar
v is covered in bees


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 31, 2007)

^ is covered in pigs

< is about to change his avatar

v loves me (if a girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 1, 2007)

^ is still crazy

< not a girl

v is a porn star


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 1, 2007)

^ is erm..

< is wearing [email protected]

V shall be wearing [email protected]


----------



## JPH (Sep 1, 2007)

^owns 3 Banana phone


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 1, 2007)

^Lies about Everything


----------



## cubin' (Sep 1, 2007)

^ reminds me of shyguy. smells


----------



## Crass (Sep 1, 2007)

^ Loves to Pad his post count with shitty threads like this.

< Loves to fondle men.

v Same as the first one.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 1, 2007)

^ Likes Monkeys
< Of course i pad my post count with shitty threads like this!
v This guy/gal scares me!


----------



## cubin' (Sep 1, 2007)

^enjoys shiny objects
< second time I've ever posted in a useless thread. so stfu crass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



v enjoys eating turkey


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 1, 2007)

^joined in april
< wants to trade a R4 for a CycloDS Evolution, with somebody
v likes to eat the puss out of pimples.


----------



## JPH (Sep 1, 2007)

^Has AIDS


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 1, 2007)

^ OBJECTION!

< likes his sig

V loves Spoomo's


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 3, 2007)

^ Likes spoomo and worms.
< Isn't really a gay bear.
V IS a gay bear.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 3, 2007)

^ wtf no u
< not a homo
V will kill thread


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 3, 2007)

^ homo
< not homo
V homo


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 3, 2007)

^ goatse man
< killed the thread
v ...


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 3, 2007)

^ ...
< likes the thread
V like the head (lol, idk..)


----------



## bobrules (Sep 3, 2007)

^bobrules


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 13, 2007)

^ bobisaretard
< just got an r4
V wishes he was me...


----------



## Taras (Oct 13, 2007)

^am spase peepole
< Fave NFL team sucks this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



v freak-nasty


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 13, 2007)

^ no peubs
< playing FFTA
v wants LoZPH


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 13, 2007)

^ Has a crap sig
< Loves his new "currently playing" sig
V Loves Me.

(i have LoZPH and completed it yesterday)


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 14, 2007)

^ ive made peace with
< am freaking awesome
v just got rickroll'd


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 14, 2007)

^ Don't know about no cake
< Knows about the cake
V The cake is a lie


----------



## LSSR (Oct 14, 2007)

^ likes cake
< likes cake as well
v might like cake


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 19, 2007)

^ hates cake
< loves cake
v better like cake


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 19, 2007)

.


----------



## JPH (Oct 19, 2007)

^ Has six fingers on each hand.
< Name was drawn out of the Goblet of Hrth.
V Is a Muggle.


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 19, 2007)

^potter freak


----------



## phoood (Oct 19, 2007)

^ lol'ed
< lol'ing
v retarded


----------



## JPH (Oct 19, 2007)

^ Gets sued for calling me a retard
< Acts retarded
v Just saved 15 % on car insurance.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 21, 2007)

^ Just made me save 15% on car insurance
< Just saved 15% on car insurance
v Will die as they press the "reply" button.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 21, 2007)

^ Just saved 15% on car insurance
< Dead
v Grieving for dead Sinkhead

- Sam


----------



## Darksage (Oct 21, 2007)

^ Just saved 15% on car insurance
< Just died


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 21, 2007)

^ didnt say anything about the person below him cause im AWESOME
< has a Zune 2
V is jealous


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 21, 2007)

^ It's so true  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< Has a new avatar
V Agrees that scone is pronounced WITH the e on the end LIKE IT SHOULD BE


----------



## GeekShadow (Oct 22, 2007)

^ Have a sink head
< is a geek
V have to buy the Orange Box !


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 22, 2007)

^ Like all French people, GeekShadow is required by law to be a fantastic lover (but a bit smelly)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :stereotype.gif:
< Buy orange box? me? "YARR!"
V Both smelt it and dealt it


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 22, 2007)

^ smelt it
< smelt it
V dealt it


----------



## Westside (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> ^ Like all French people, GeekShadow is required by law to be a fantastic lover (but a bit smelly)Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ Will turn what I say into a remix porn song.
< *yawn*
V Will jerk off at the song.


----------



## notnarb (Oct 22, 2007)

/\ Lies
< Guilty
\/ will catch onto what ive been doing in these forums


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 22, 2007)

^ doesn't have an avatar
< has an awesome avatar
V avatar better be awesome


----------



## notnarb (Oct 23, 2007)

/\ LEWZ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< LEWZ  :'( 
\/ Will probably follow suit


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 24, 2007)

^ N00B
< not a N00B
V hates Apple


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 24, 2007)

^is not a noob =O


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 24, 2007)

^is right
< remembers this topic too
V is evil


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 24, 2007)

^ Doble posts
< Wonders why Luse was banned....
V Hates doble posts


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 24, 2007)

^is right about me hating doble posts


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 24, 2007)

^ Old timer too!
< Just realized ^ is an old timer, and wondering about "the 10"
V I bet it's Inu268 again


----------



## notnarb (Oct 27, 2007)

/\ WRONG


----------



## Bryce (Oct 27, 2007)

/\ comes from SoooooooCaaaaaaaal
< Also comes from SoCaaaaaaaal (but in Germany now)
\/ Isn't awesome because he doesn't come from SoCaaaaaaaaal


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 27, 2007)

^ SoooooCaaaaaal
< AWESOME-O
v lives under a bush


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 27, 2007)

^ Is a fat cat wearing a cardboard box?

< Pulls some bush out of his teeth

V Smells my finger


----------



## Spikey (Oct 27, 2007)

^ Lied about Me

< Thinks jacob33301's posts are rubbish

v Agrees with me


----------



## Samutz (Oct 27, 2007)

^ I agree with him

< Is missing a toenail on his left pinky toe

V Ate the toenail


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Oct 27, 2007)

rom: Lynx the Dark | Posted: 8/19/2006 04:24:25 PM | Filter | Message Detail
So the fetish has been leaked, one of my trusted betatesteres leaked the fetish, but I expected someone to do it eventually, still if you guys think you know what it is and how fucked up it actually is based on the leak you are dead wrong.

I think you'll all enjoy to read first-hand everything there is about this unique, messed up "fetish".

01. Hunting and Rating System
02. The Fetish
003. FAQ (in my next post)

NOTE: I decided not to post videos and pictures because people didn't seem interested.

------------------My Secret Fetish Guide--------------------

01. Hunting and Rating System
What I call hunting is basically just searching for pics and videos online, I use sites like flickr, webshots, youtube, dailymotion, smugmug and other photo and video sharing sites where you can either use a decent search engine or browse through alums.
The reason I decided to go in-depth and explain the hunting and rating system is because, that too is in a way part of the fetish I guess, organizing your hunts, documenting them and eventually looking back on them is quite a messed up thing to do, especially for a "fetish" such as mine.

There are three ways to hunt:
- Direct Hitting
- Deep Hunting
- Semi Direct Hitting

Direct Hitting and the Rating System for Direct Hit Hunts
This is the least time consuming method, you enter a keyword in the search engine and carefully look through the results and save the photos you like, however, there is more to Direct Hitting than just paying attention to the photos, after you are done with the Direct Hit hunt you document this hunt in a txt document.
You have to rate it's DHV, P and put some other details about that hunt.

DHV - Direct Hit Value, the more pictures you save during a direct hit hunt the higher the DHV is.
DHV ratings: None - Low - Medium - High
------------A High DHV is pretty rare----------------------

P - Potential, the potential is something only a highly talented or a very experienced hunter can sense, Direct Hit hunts with High P are far more valuable than those with a high DHV. Hunts with a high potential value might not have pictures good enough for you to save, but what they do have are pictures which show that the family album they come from might just have the pics you are looking for, they also show that the family in general has the potential to take the kinds of pictures you like. You know that a family has potential by looking at the lighting, their facial expressions on the pic, the setting, location and things they do, it's difficult to explain, but my senses have never failed me so far, thing is some families DO have the potential but never fully realize it.

This is an example of how I document my Direct Hit hunts:

----keyword----------------------Stats----------------------------------------
LUElinks | DHV - Low | P - Medium | Size -59 | Completed on - 20 June 2006

Once you've went through a few Direct Hit hunts, you documented them and are ready to go deep hunting you look at your list, see which hunts have higher potentials and use those for deep hunting.

Deep Hunting and the Rating System for Families
This is a very time consuming and tedious method, when deep hunting you basically explore family albums in detail, you have to look at every album the family has which is in the category you are interested in, you have to note if this family is active and if they regularly update their albums too.
One way to go deep hunting is by using Direct Hit hunts, you run the search with high Potential again and explore the albums of those pics that seem to have potential.

Another way is to actually explore each and every album uploaded users on the site which is extremely time consuming and difficult, this is the true, Deep Hunting method which I used a couple of years ago, fortunately now I don't have the time to this method, I sometimes use it but don't end up exploring all the albums on a site.

----Rating System for families-------
So you've found yourself a family which has the right photos for you, they might be active and have the potential to add more good photos or they might have stopped adding new stuff, or perhaps you found a family which you have to stay away from for one reason or another.

You copy the family's URL in notepad and rate it.
Families are being rated from 1 Star * to 5 Stars *****
there are also ratings such as - and +, the ratings are accompanied by TAGs, however I'm not going to reveal all the tags just yet, but by the end of the guide you'll know everything there is to know about my secret fetish including all the tags.

+ Is given to families that only had one decent picture and the rest is pretty much useless, it just means that I've gotten a pic from them but that's about it.

- This is a WARNING sign, it means something is wrong with that family, you must stay away from them at all costs EVEN if they have tempting pictures, which they rarely if ever have. If a family seems weird in some way it's very important that you check your txt file with URLs and see if the family has already been given the - rating at some point.

Tags:
Active - Means the family is still active and adds photos
PG - Pregnant, means there's a hot pregnant woman duh lol
P - Potential, this time around there is no level, P is given to Active Families only, meaning they have the potential to add good stuff later on. A family can get a + and a P.

Stars: - Stars can be combined with Tags but not with + and
- 1 and 2 Star - The family has one or two excellent pics
- 3 Stars - This is the rating most good families get, it's a very high rating and quite rare
- 4 and 5 Stars - These ratings are EXTREMELY rare only the best of the best get this, this is given to families who've fully realized their potential. However, lots of families have the potential to have 5 Star pictures but they don't deliver even though the potential IS there.
In a way 3 Stars are just as good as 5

This concludes the Hunting and Rating System Guide
____________________________________________________________
02. The Fetish

I enjoy looking at pictures of parents with babies, there is no sex, no violence or anything disgusting, I don't want to actually have sex with the babies or something, that is pedophilia and I find that EXTREMELY disturbing, disgusting and scary even, just the thought alone is enough to kill my bonar for quite a while, this is in no way related to sex.
The family has to consist of both the father and the mother, I enjoy seeing the parents spending private, intimate moments with their babies or toddlers. I think there's some kind of a sensual maybe even erotic bond between a parent and a baby, and while outside this "fetish" I'm perfectly straight, when I look at videos or pictures of parents with babies however, I find the men just as attractive as the women, but ONLY if the men are older over 35 or so or at least very mature looking, but nothing below 30 could give me a bonar, my bonar usually dies when I stumble upon videos or pics of young fathers with babies.
For moms it doesn't matter what age they are as long as they are hot.
The man HAS to be the father of the baby and has to have developed a sensual, emotional bond with that baby which most fathers do.
The more private the pictures the better, the families must live alone or at least take their pictures alone without other family members around.

So yes, I jack off to pictures and videos of fathers and babies or mothers and babies, I find it extremely arousing when the parents play with their babies, bond with them, kiss them or just take a nap, relax with their babies.
This is NOT the same feeling I get from porn, however it's still arousing.
The whole atmosphere when a family has a baby, their privacy and bonding is very arousing to me.

Now it's time to reveal the rest of the Tags. (If you read the deep hutning part you'll know what I'm talking about)

HD - hot dad
HM - hot mom
NB - new born, this usually goes with the P tag, I don't get pics from the hospital, I just combine the NB tag with HD, HM and the P tag and check back a month or so later.
WSM - White socks mom, I have a thing for girls wearing white socks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




V - Videos, this means the albums contain videos, it's only used for sites like smugmug or imagestation.

02-a History of my fetish and how I feel about all this

I feel TERRIBLE for having this fetish, I think, if it weren't for my strong will and love for life I would have probably killed myself by now, I definitely enjoy hunting and I'm quite happy when I find good pics or videos, BUT at the same time I know just how wrong, how messed up this is.

When it all began I don't know, I've had fantasies about parents and babies since I was very little, I clearly remember going to bed and thinking about how awesome it would be if I could just enter some house with parents and a baby and make the baby cry so that the parents would comfort it, these were my fantasies when I was 5, yes 5, I'd even get an erection out of them but I had no idea what was going on, I thought this was normal. Now, when I look back that fantasy is retarded, but I was only 5.

I've had a great life, an awesome childhood and I have an awesome family, I don't know why this happened to me, when it happened or what triggered it, but I somehow have an idea of what might be wrong.
I was 3 when my cousin was born and I was EXTREMELY jealous, he had hair as a baby so I'd pull his hair and make him cry all the time.
Me and my cousin are best buds now, and we grew up together just fine, both had an awesome childhood, BUT I think that short period of time while he was still a baby and I was extremely jealous of him triggered something in me and eventually caused this "fetish".

But ever since I was a kid I thought that there was something special between parents and babies, I remember when I was 7 there was a commertial on TV where a naked dad and a naked baby lay in bed, I was only 7 but I couldn't wait to see the commertial, it was strangely pleasing to watch.

I didnt know much about sex and stuff despite the fact that my dad always encouriged me to talk about it and I was allowd to look at porn since I was 13 or 14 as long as I don't over do it, BUT I DID NOT CARE FOR PORN! I couldn't get aroused by it at all.
When I was 13 or 14 and fapped for the first time I fapped to a picute of a father and a baby in bed I drew in MS Paint, I didnt think of them as sex objects, just the atmosphere was extremely arousing.

Soon after I realized just how wrong this is and I did my best to "recover" from it because I saw it as an illness, I haven't made a full recovery yet, but I won't let this interfere with my normal life, I'm going to live a normal life, get married, have kids, get a job and leave this sick fetish where it belongs, in my head.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 27, 2007)

^ is hating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< doesn't hate on people
V is Spikey


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 27, 2007)

^ hates on people all the time 
< love bbq marshmellows 
V has herpes


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 27, 2007)

^ gave me herpes
< no longer has herpes
v cries in their sleep


----------



## notnarb (Oct 28, 2007)

/\ is right but...
< doesn't sleep
\/ JEALOUS


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 30, 2007)

^ lies
< is awesome
V should be awesome


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 2, 2007)

^ falls in love with every female on GBAtemp
< is in love with but one female on GBAtemp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



v cares to venture a guess about who that female might be


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 2, 2007)

^ Likes Tu MADRE!!!! or Tu PADRE!!!! J/k, m|kk|?

< Likes pie

V Most likely is one of the people on my deathlist


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected], this one was for mtrhnite, jgu1994 beat me to it:
^ kick ass mod and a good friend
< I guessing that the afore named female is...
V her?

edit: Still,

^ I made it to another list, I was previously on djgarf's
< admits that he likes to watch gossip girl...
V linkiperson


----------



## GeekShadow (Nov 2, 2007)

^ IS A LIE
< IS STILL ALIVE
V HAVE TO DIE


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 2, 2007)

^ is not the one
< thinks m|kk| is awesome but knows better than to cross SpikeyNDS
v plays a mean game of Tetris, but falls short of perfection


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 2, 2007)

^ Is absolutely correct

< Known as the tetris king, as i'm the best tetris player of all of my friends by a long shot

V Killed dumbledore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and proof that i'm good at tetris, but not perfect: Out of about 12 games of four p. tetris DS, i won 10 of them. Also, two of the games that i played were 3 on 1, one with items(i won), one without(i barely lost)


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 6, 2007)

^ okay okay, i confess


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 6, 2007)

^ Plays JUS and is prolly good at it.

< Celebrated Nov. 5th

V Doesn't.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

^ Is infinite 
< doesnt know what jus (Just us sweedes)?
V is a midget in drag


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 6, 2007)

^ Plays Starcraft.

< Has an unmodded Wii. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V Is actually Grey Mario.


----------



## Nero (Nov 6, 2007)

^Has an Unmodded Wii

< I am Grey Mario and I also have an Unmodded Wii...


----------



## notnarb (Nov 6, 2007)

^forgot something


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 6, 2007)

^ needs to suck it up and move on with his life
< is having a conversation with an imaginary robot
V looks good in rags, baby


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 6, 2007)

^ Awesome


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 6, 2007)

^ Think War


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 6, 2007)

^ thought it
< thought it
v like WTF????


----------



## Shinji (Nov 6, 2007)

^ is going through adolescence (ahh hormones)...
< 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




's everyone
\/ will give me their headphones


----------



## cubin' (Nov 6, 2007)

^would be a pedo if older, watch out for that one
< needs to go to bed
V wishes he was black

hrmm mine was addressed to jacob but shinji got in before


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 6, 2007)

^ GBATEMP maniac
< GBATEMP fan
v GBATEMP MASTAR!!!


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 6, 2007)

^ is insane
< everyones in love with me
V is awesome hopefully


----------



## Shinji (Nov 6, 2007)

^ Spoomo + Pedo
< Spoomo^2
\/ -Spoomo - 10


----------



## notnarb (Nov 6, 2007)

^is making up words because...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

^ loves taco bell
< loves burger king 
V loves KFC


----------



## Shinji (Nov 6, 2007)

^ forwarded his mail to the edge
< is the postman
\/ is a mail thief


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 7, 2007)

^ is correct
< is not a mail thief
V loves War


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 7, 2007)

^no actually i love peace


----------



## science (Nov 7, 2007)

^ doesnt know war is a person
< first time posting in this thread
v will beat free bird on expert for me


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 7, 2007)

^ just did
<


----------



## Shinji (Nov 7, 2007)

^ I cry
< Will Rise Against....gravity?
\/ doesnt know the saying "make love, not war, hit the bed, not the floor"


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 7, 2007)

^cool


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 11, 2007)

^ fails at life
< never goes to the library
v goes to the library


----------



## zeppo (Nov 12, 2007)

^Is a poketard


----------



## notnarb (Nov 13, 2007)

^is pointing at the person below me because


----------



## Switchy (Nov 16, 2007)

^ should wash his feet cause I can smell them
< is a foxy lady
v likes fondling puppies


----------



## Westside (Nov 16, 2007)

^ Is a foxy lady.
< Is fondling that foxy lady's "puppies".
v Will not disturb.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 16, 2007)

^ disturbed already because he liked my butt (im a dude)
< has been told he has an unshapely ass
V will have an ass infenitely larger than mine


----------



## Westside (Nov 16, 2007)

^  Has a smaller ass than mine.
< Likes his ass regardless and gives it a spank.
V Will join the partay.


----------



## Switchy (Nov 16, 2007)

^ secretly has a myspace account
< is lazy
v does not understand gravity


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 16, 2007)

^ has never read peter pan
< has a ear ache
v will says something including a ^


----------



## Westside (Nov 16, 2007)

^ already joined the partay.
< Understands that gravity is simply defined by the equation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and that earth have a gravitational acceleration of 9.81m/s^2 approximately.
v WTF, Sonic slasher was supposed to be here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well, join the party anyway.


----------



## Switchy (Nov 16, 2007)

^ will join Mensa in 3 years
< has read Peter Pan because there was a Johnny Depp movie about him
v will say something after me


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 16, 2007)

^ saw Peter Pan?
< has said something after Switchy
V will say something after me


----------



## Taras (Nov 16, 2007)

^ enjoys the musical stylings of The Backstreet Boys
< is well beyond the call of good taste
v Ain't no Hollaback girl


----------



## gov78 (Nov 16, 2007)

^ Enjoys Playing Games By DSI and Recently Completed High School Musical
< Is Bored
v Is Still on Level 1 On Contra 4


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 16, 2007)

^ howd you know O.O
< is awesome O.O
V must use "O.O" in post or else O.O


----------



## bobrules (Nov 16, 2007)

^O.O your mom


----------



## gov78 (Nov 16, 2007)

^ Is in O.O Mode
< Makes Women go O.O from his Sexiness
V Has Been Playing UMK3


----------



## Switchy (Nov 16, 2007)

^ Has never heard of toilet paper
< I can has cheezburger?
v Uses whipped cream to shave


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

^wants to see my put whipped cream on myself... O_O


----------



## notnarb (Nov 17, 2007)

^right


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 17, 2007)

^ has an oversized sig, SOMETIMES.. (when the thing pops up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
< makes the ladies go  O.O due to my awesomeness and looks
V looks awesome? maybe?


----------



## xalphax (Nov 17, 2007)

^has a nice sig and ava, i like red
< is tired
V is bored ^^


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 18, 2007)

^ has a nice ava
< st4als ava and informs the media
V like ^^ ava just cause


----------



## notnarb (Nov 18, 2007)

^is confusing this thread with the rate the avatar above yours thread


----------



## JPH (Nov 18, 2007)

^ is not a narb
< is dissapointed that he isn't BoneMonkey
V Brings me a tissue, because I'm bored.


----------



## Banger (Nov 18, 2007)

^ might also need lotion
< Is not JPH's slave
V Is bored that is why they are posting here.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

^has a creepy avy


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 18, 2007)

^ licks lint 
< IS BONEMONKEY !
V loves crunchy tacos


----------



## Banger (Nov 19, 2007)

^ Doesnt know that I like soft tacos
< Changed his avatar to have red eyes!
v doesnt think my avatar is creepy


----------



## Shinji (Nov 19, 2007)

^ Has an interesting avatar
< decided to stick with Frank (thanks RDF)
v will be the one to stop jacobs tyranny


----------



## zeppo (Nov 19, 2007)

^is moving to Seattle!


----------



## notnarb (Nov 19, 2007)

^is wrong


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 19, 2007)

^ Is right.
< Is right.
v Is below someone who is right.


----------



## nileyg (Nov 19, 2007)

^From Canada


----------



## Banger (Nov 19, 2007)

^ *hands nileyg a penny*
< Just gave away a penny
v Wants to give me a dollar


----------



## notnarb (Nov 19, 2007)

^ got a dollar stuffed into the waist of his pants
< may have reached in farther then needed
\/ is cool and is my signature, the person below it, however, isn't either


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 19, 2007)

^ does not have a cool signature
< is a lot cooler than anyone in this thread
V is not cooler than me but a lot colder.... frozen


----------



## notnarb (Nov 19, 2007)

^'s post is nothing but blasphemy
< DOES have a cool signature
\/ likes it


----------



## Banger (Nov 19, 2007)

^ violated me!
< Needs to make a sig to match his avatar
v is excited to see my sig.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(bangbanger @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> ^ violated me!
> < Needs to make a sig to match his avatar
> v is excited to see my sig.




No. ><
I don't really like your sig.. ><


^ Has a monkey-dog which is called , "SUPA SONIC BLADE" (It's his name!.. Not mine)
< Builds a site right now , and has problems making the graphics ><
v has a monkey-dog which is called " Supa Doggy Blade" (It's his\her future name .. Not mine)


----------



## Westside (Nov 21, 2007)

^ Is not too smart
< Is a complete moron
v God help us


----------



## Ducky (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm not stupid , I just like being stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(That does make sence , Watch it about 2 times ..)

^ Says i'm stupid
< Builds a site and solved the graphics problems , Needs to make a logo
v Is some sort of a ... living being.


----------



## Westside (Nov 21, 2007)

^ Says he is not stupid, but can he prove Fermat's Last theorem?  Hell can he even do integral calculus?
< Although I can do integral calculus, I am still a stupid engineer student.
v Is smarter than me.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 22, 2007)

^ Says i'm stupid but still smart ... wierd O.o
< Called Kenny
v .... Too much information


----------



## zeppo (Nov 22, 2007)

^has an annoying link in sig


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 22, 2007)

^ watermelon dood
< corsair dood
v all like WTFs GOIN' ON (dood)


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 23, 2007)

^ is a prinny, dood
< still is full from thanksgiving dinner
V doesn't like apples


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 24, 2007)

^ overlord
< dizzy
V has money to give me


----------



## zeppo (Nov 24, 2007)

^is a greedy person


----------



## Ducky (Nov 24, 2007)

^ Needs money
< earns money from getting a DS Lite , and selling his DS phat
v will give the two above money cus I am not gonna.. >


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 24, 2007)

^ needs to stop being so stingy and ask his momma for monies
< is bored out of his mind and listening to the GH soundtrack
V will give me a funny idea to alleviate my boredom


----------



## test84 (Nov 24, 2007)

/\should go see pyramids instead of SF and Taisen


----------



## xalphax (Nov 25, 2007)

/\ posted more often than needed
< posts anyway
\/ is the coolest member of GBAtemp


----------



## Digeman (Nov 25, 2007)

^Is the sexiest member of gbatemp


----------



## Talaria (Nov 25, 2007)

^ Speaks the truth and possesses a honest soul.

< What more could you say 

V Is really the ESA in disguise in the forums  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit- damn he bet me, now i'm not teh coolest member i am just the geekiest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Why must you hurt me in this way.


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 27, 2007)

^makes me hate monks


----------



## Taras (Nov 27, 2007)

^ likes big butts and he cannot lie
< remembers the Alamo
v  gots teh excema


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Speaks the tru..  erm, lies
< likes skittles
V wants it


----------



## zeppo (Nov 29, 2007)

^isn't being very clear


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 29, 2007)

^should've said "v is putting off homework" but oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I do like tacos though)


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 29, 2007)

^ Reminds me of Wii_DS every time i see his name
< Has quite a few people he wants banned
V Probably thinks that one of the forum members is a douche


----------



## Ducky (Dec 1, 2007)

^ Awsome quote..
< "Probably thinks that one of the forum members is a douche" And gets a DSL NavyBlue Tommorow!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



v Knows something.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 1, 2007)

^ will not receive his dsl tomorow
< knows the reason why
V will be an accomplice


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 1, 2007)

^ pervert
< just finished Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow
V also a pervert


----------



## test84 (Dec 1, 2007)

^ likes Orcs & Elves like me
< doesnt have a DS right and wants to jack off with this new retro compilation homebrew :'("DS e mano pas bedehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh"
V should see Eagle Vs. Shark


----------



## Ducky (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> ^ will not receive his dsl tomorow
> < knows the reason why
> V will be an accomplice




FUCK YEAH! HOWD YOU KNOW?!?! DAMMIT!
Comes tommorow.. Probalb.y >


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 2, 2007)

^ does not know how to play this game
< has way to much free time
v plays with himself at night


----------



## test84 (Dec 2, 2007)

^ knows my secrets
< misses his DS
V should see Eagle Vs. Shark


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 2, 2007)

^ Needs to stop recommending Eagle VS. Shark over and over again.
< Will probably see it now I got curious
V Will go and see it with me


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2007)

^ is a very curious person
< is google'ing Eagle VS. Shark
V will probably insult me


----------



## test84 (Dec 2, 2007)

^ has false presumptions about me
< havent seen Eagle VS. Shark
V should go out and Roar


----------



## Nero (Dec 2, 2007)

^ Likes shmups
< Very.. bored.
v Is a girl


----------



## test84 (Dec 3, 2007)

^ Loves Chrono Trigger
< gonna go and do the test the laws of driving license now
V should see me N topic


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 3, 2007)

^ Has an awesome N topic
< Wants to make a O topic
V Is going to reply


----------



## nexus7412369 (Dec 3, 2007)

^ Is dark
< has replied
v needs a job


----------



## Ducky (Dec 3, 2007)

^ Bought over much stuff for the DS but forgot the stylus..
< Hopefully gets his DSL in 1-4 hours!
v MUST HAS A LETTER IN HIS NAME! (Sorry I had to make it soo hard for you..)


----------



## test84 (Dec 3, 2007)

^surely after Wi-Fi games
< misses his DS so fuckin bad that itches himeself, no joke.
V should watch Eagle VS. Shark


----------



## test84 (Dec 3, 2007)

^havent seen Eagle VS. Shark himself
< cant wait for someone to answer
V hope is not test84


----------



## notnarb (Dec 4, 2007)

^ double posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




< really should be working on HW
\/ Isn't (or wasn't) as tired as me for it being 7:00pm (if that makes sense D: )


----------



## Ducky (Dec 4, 2007)

^ talks wierd stuff which I couldn't understand
< hates the guy that sold him the DSL Navy cus its not here even after 10 days.
v needs to stop forgetting to bring a towel!


----------



## test84 (Dec 4, 2007)

^ should practice what he preaches about towels
< should find stuff beside DS.
V hope is not test84


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 5, 2007)

^ hope is test84
< playing NFS
V wants a gobstopper


----------



## test84 (Dec 5, 2007)

^ just got a 2/10 on his cool sig.
< STILL misses his DS, buying 4 PS2 games didnt help him.
V should see my Photos at my sig's link


----------



## Ducky (Dec 5, 2007)

^ Is addicted to DS .. (NOT A BAD THING.. Im addicted too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
< FINALLY GOT HIS DSL NAVY BLUE!!!! Sadly,  Will have to wait 1 hours or less untill battery finishes charging
v Yeah..


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 6, 2007)

^ needs to stop saying things in all caps
< maybe should go to sleep sometime soon
v is a nintendo fanboy


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 9, 2007)

^ wants a personalized dune buggy
< wants a personalized dune buggy
v wants a personalized dune buggy


----------



## Ducky (Dec 9, 2007)

^ addicted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< addicted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



v addicted


----------



## test84 (Dec 9, 2007)

^ damn sure i'm addicted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< should stop reading for Masters and continue Indie dev + Japanese Learning + Drive and enjoy his life!
V is not Costello, for sure.


----------



## Mortenga (Dec 9, 2007)

^ sux
< rox
V sux


----------



## GeekShadow (Dec 9, 2007)

^^


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 9, 2007)

^ Is yet another GBAtemp member with a PAL Wii, so many people here do. The number is absurd mathematically-speaking.

< Absolutely does NOT own a PAL Wii. Just NTSC.

v Also owns a PAL Wii...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 9, 2007)

^ is a DERP DERP DERP
< doesn't own a DERP DERP DERP
v wants a DERP DERP DERP


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 9, 2007)

^has 19802374068905518907432758961234876965890898128361832149756406 DERP DERP DERP's


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 10, 2007)

^ needs to pick a smaller number
< just got a micro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




v needs a haircut.  badly.


----------



## test84 (Dec 10, 2007)

^ damn sure! (remember my topic?!)
< shhh, its a secret!
V meh!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 10, 2007)

^ meh
< is going to steals HRTH
v has lots of HRTH


----------



## test84 (Dec 10, 2007)

^ thinks knows what hrth is
< same as above
V better not be me


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 10, 2007)

^ is not gonna steal my hrth


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 10, 2007)

^ has predicted well


----------



## nexus7412369 (Dec 10, 2007)

^ has double posted
< should be working
v is gonna steal my hrth


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 10, 2007)

^ already gone
< loves the hrth
v don't even think about it!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 10, 2007)

^ has no more hrth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





< feels bad now..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ... sorry for stealin'...

v is going to make it up to you!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 10, 2007)

^ has lost all hrth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< click....BANG!
v ......


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 11, 2007)

^ mourns your death
< inherits all of sonicslasher's possessions including one Sega Dreamcast w/Crazy Taxi 2
v is jealous of my Crazy Taxi 2 skills


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Scarlem Nocturne @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> ^ mourns your death
> < inherits all of sonicslasher's possessions including one Sega Dreamcast w/Crazy Taxi 2
> v is jealous of my Crazy Taxi 2 skills



^ hijacks yo taxi
< made a good living, settled down, had a few kids
v stole my babies, somthin bout not feedin'em :'(


----------



## test84 (Dec 12, 2007)

^ user posted image
< user posted image
V user posted image


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 13, 2007)

^ test84 posted image
< needs an M3 Real
v needs to have a breath mint


----------



## test84 (Dec 13, 2007)

^ needs to think about that card more! mhhh!
< should go to doctor instead of posting here
V hope never gets sick.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 14, 2007)

^ almost has 2000 posts
< needs to refrain from posting in this thread so much
v needs new boots


----------



## Rayder (Dec 14, 2007)

The dude above me....

...seems like a cool dude to me.   I like the alias he uses anyway....it's like....cool sounding and stuff.   Dark Aura.....ominous.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 14, 2007)

^ yay!
< got a new sig.  yay!
v um... yay!


----------



## euphemism (Dec 15, 2007)

^ yayed himself horse..


----------



## science (Dec 15, 2007)

^ doesnt know my girlfriend is teh awesomest

< has dranken too many cokes tonight

V hasnt dranken enough cokes tonight


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 15, 2007)

^ has suddenly died from caffeine overdose 
< stole his cokes
v sniffs teh cokes


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 15, 2007)

^ collects cokes
< stole the stolen cokes and sniffed them
V wishes he has cokes like me


----------



## test84 (Dec 15, 2007)

^ will someday regret doing it.
< hates Drugs, Drinks, ... , Just Lemon Fanta.
V should come and drink Lemon Fanta with me!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2007)

^ loves this thread like no other!
< loves lemon fanta


----------



## Westside (Dec 18, 2007)

^ calls me tirggerhappy
< is triggerhappy if you know what I mean
v Get ur fingers outta there!!!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 18, 2007)

^hides porn


----------



## Verocity (Dec 18, 2007)

^thinks that your a nasty hobo that watches all kinds of shit.


----------



## zeppo (Dec 18, 2007)

^umm okay


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 20, 2007)

^ needs to get a seedless watermelon
< doesn't want to pay
v is gonna get a bigass piece of coal for Christmas.


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 22, 2007)

^ needs to burn coal for heat if goes bankrupt
< coal is a fossil fuel
v fossils are ancient

I think i did that right... right?


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 22, 2007)

^ Statistically speaking, is most likely an idiot

< Likes House MD

V Is assuredly an idiot


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 22, 2007)

^Is a jerk
< I am enemies with a lot of jerks
v You kill enemies in Zelda

That took a wierd turn, eh?


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 22, 2007)

^ Posted right after I suggested the next person would be an idoit.

< Hates jerks

V Will probably be the same idiot.


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 22, 2007)

^ is an idiot for calling a 3.98 GPA guy an idiot
< still thinks he's an idiot
v Is a 50/50 chance it's kellyan95


----------



## test84 (Dec 22, 2007)

^ Lost the chance
< treating his flash cart as a commercial game
V needs to join the revoloution of ^


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 22, 2007)

^ Makes sure that he should explain how the heck this works
< Is tottaly confused
v failed at least one class compared to my all-mighty A's

I think I did that right this time.


----------



## test84 (Dec 22, 2007)

^ eatz pokemons while being confuzed
< is eating Tea and going to barber shop
V should play Castlevania 1 on its GBA port.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 22, 2007)

^ is the devils son in-law
< likes big butts in a can
v you other brothers cant deny


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 22, 2007)

^ Can't deny that you need a life
< Thinks that big butts don't even fit in a can
v is dared to play magical unicorn


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 22, 2007)

^ Watches too many A-Team reruns.
< Plays Final Fantasy IV on an 80GB PS3.
v Has a 99.99% chance of needing medical treatment for a WoW addiction.


----------



## test84 (Dec 22, 2007)

^ doesn know that i'm on dial up and so no WoW even in dreams.
< got new hair cut, SO BORED.
V should see my photos at my sig.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 22, 2007)

^ teh photos waz boring 
< life iz boring (until christmas)
v you iz boring


----------



## Zonix (Dec 22, 2007)

^ I iz not boring ._.
< Noodlelover.
v Cake?


----------



## test84 (Dec 22, 2007)

^ reminds me of submarines
< booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooored
V hope to be healthy


----------



## bobrules (Dec 22, 2007)

^Merry Christmas


----------



## Ducky (Dec 23, 2007)

^ Will have a happy holidays
< Orders an EZflash 3in1 tommorow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... And needs some games..
v Wishes he had a cookie


----------



## JPH (Dec 23, 2007)

^Gets his credit card stolen so he can't order an EZ Flash


----------



## nileyg (Dec 23, 2007)

*^
l
l
l
l
Is mistaken about me

*


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 23, 2007)

^ Should cut down on the effects
< is depressed 'cuz I got sucky presents at an X-Mas party yesterday
v should eat a cookie


----------



## Jackreyes (Dec 23, 2007)

^ is a little selfish when some have no presents at all
< is bored
\/ should become a reviewer for my blog.


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 23, 2007)

^ is true that it was my fault for not putting anything on my list
< is still depressed anyway
v shoud still eat the cookie


----------



## test84 (Dec 23, 2007)

^ cookies are for browsers.
< needs to go and do Lesson #017 of Japanese and more work on game dev.
V please pray for my mom.


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 23, 2007)

^ eats cookie anyway
< prays for mom even though doesn't know why
v should get an R4


----------



## test84 (Dec 23, 2007)

^ Thank you for praying.
< will get a slot-1 solution, maybe after some new cards appear.
V should read PERSEPOLIS comic.


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 24, 2007)

^ should still get an R4
< needs to stop posting here and has no idea what those comics are
v should stop playing Zelda and break your 48 hour streak


----------



## test84 (Dec 24, 2007)

^ should know that i stopped playing ZeldaH a long time ago, lost interest.
< should not lose his focus and concentrate 'till burn.
V should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persepolis_%28comic%29


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 24, 2007)

^ Should stop watching Pokemon.
< Needs to get more exercise.
V Needs to lay of the drinks.


----------



## test84 (Dec 24, 2007)

^ Pokemon? ME?! phew.
< needs to concentrate more.
V should walk with me in pouring rain.


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 24, 2007)

^ Yes, Pokemon. You!
< Likes "Gloria Gaynor - I Will Survive" a lot.
V Has very sexy sideburns!!


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 24, 2007)

^ Discovered how to copy and run PS3 blu-ray games successfully.
< Has a Wii with those lame cut pins.
V Is posting on GBAtemp via Commodore 64, somehow.


----------



## test84 (Dec 25, 2007)

^ How did you find out about my Commodore? oh Last Ninja II ... BACK WITH VENGANCE.

< should ... phew.
V should learn Japanese by my topic!


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 25, 2007)

^ has a nice beard
< is gonna get nice pair of headphones for x-mas
v is going to sit on a thumbtack (watch out yo)


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 25, 2007)

^ sat on his not tackthumb
< IS SO ANXIOUS FOR X-MAS (its 9:35pm here at the moment)
v is Warcuid?


----------



## test84 (Dec 25, 2007)

^ Oh its my Jacob, Jacob, How could you.
< Jacob, I Got my wish for christmas, and it was you on this topic before me.
V hope is Jacob, as always.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 25, 2007)

^ merry hrthmas
< now only 7 hours till my parents will let me open presents.......
v i stole ur presentz and replaced them with hrth


----------



## test84 (Dec 25, 2007)

^ its now 5.5 hours for you, hope to get happy with ur presents.
< hope to win in GBAtemp's xmas competition!
V is not Jacob, oh Jacob. how could you.


----------



## hankchill (Dec 25, 2007)

^ You're right, I'm not Jacob
< Is stuck at freakin' work on Christmas day
V Needs to jump off a building. Seriously.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 25, 2007)

^reccomends you to jump off a short building


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 25, 2007)

^ is Shinji Chapstick
< is mthr Chapstick
v not even Doom music


----------



## test84 (Dec 25, 2007)

^ damn right i hate doom, black metal, etc.
< ...
V will not be shaunJ


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 26, 2007)

^ is not shaun
< is not shaun
v is shaun?


----------



## Westside (Dec 26, 2007)

^ is not shaun
< shaun is actually my mthr
v mthr's brthr


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 26, 2007)

^ Beat all episodes of Ultimate Doom, Doom II, and Final Doom at the highest difficulty, no cheat codes.
< Yells and screams at Sony for requiring a monitor with HDCP support to even merely view the XMB when using HDMI or DVI.
v Will post me a link to a 720p CRT HDTV of any size under $699.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 26, 2007)

^ The Claw...isn't he the villian in the Inspector Gadget series?!

< CRTs aren't really made any more. But a 37-42" 1080P LCD runs for $800-$1000

V Doesn't have the name of a villian from an old cartoon


----------



## test84 (Dec 26, 2007)

^ Always reminds me of Offspring and Death Note
< just got SO fun with some recent GREAT GBA titles.
V should go play those titles! (which titles? Jacob? oh.)


----------



## zeppo (Dec 31, 2007)

^is somehow more fun of a person because he has new games


----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 31, 2007)

^ Must be blind because he is talking about the person underneath me
< Finished Red vs. Blue seasons 1-5 recently
v Was pointed at by Zeppo, in which you are a masturbater and are going to hell


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 31, 2007)

^ Must be deaf because he is talking about the person above him
< watched 2 1/2 seasons of LOST in 2 weeks
v loves john stewert


----------



## test84 (Dec 31, 2007)

^ and ^^ and ^^^ SURELY do not masturbate, evar.
< is tempted to update Wiikey but scared to brick his friend's Wii with SMG.
V should eat bonemonkey


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 31, 2007)

^ test84icles
< has 55$ and no idea on how to spend it, but can only spend 25$, 20$, or 10$, but not all at the same time
V should join gaminglagoon under my link


----------



## zeppo (Dec 31, 2007)

^hasn't got much money


----------



## test84 (Jan 1, 2008)

^ shouldnt get warned, thats our Zeoop.
< found a "ball" in above picture, in middle and near bottom of pic! bew.
V should find answers to my SMG questions! damn.


----------



## test84 (Jan 2, 2008)

^ couldnt wait no more
< has Wii and TV in the house! and hooked his PS2 too !
V should play some PS1 games! Dino Crisis 2 for example!


----------



## zeppo (Jan 3, 2008)

^double posted and is going to heeeeelll


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

^Creeping me out


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

^loves eating KFC cake


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

^ A Gentleman and a Scholar
< Not worthy
\/ Gay for molemen


----------



## Spikey (Jan 3, 2008)

^just had a orgasm in his bed


----------



## redact (Jan 3, 2008)

^too late already did


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 4, 2008)

^ only when they are not looking
< is a ninja (you can't see me)
v snorts noodles for fun


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 4, 2008)

^ only when they are looking
< knows Pirates > Ninjas
V Is in league with the AntiVVoltz


----------



## JPH (Jan 4, 2008)

^Did not have sexual affairs with _that_ women


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Is a gentleman and it seems that a possessed 007 spy too.
< Is THE Pirate Lord and likes Cinammon.
v Appears as an extra in the Transformers movie.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 4, 2008)

^ not just an extra, I was Optimus prime
< can prove that ninjas>pirates
v is actually santa


----------



## test84 (Jan 4, 2008)

^ is cool, even without 12
< havent touched his DS for like a week
V God Bless.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Cannot prove it!, and hails VVoltz as his master.
< Actually knows what comes after  Ctrl. Alt. Del.
v Has met Kermit the Frog in person!


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 4, 2008)

^  since he knows what comes after ctrl/ alt/ del. he shall tell me!
< now needs new custom title
v is the Anit-VVoltz


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 4, 2008)

^ He knows
< He is not, well, he was, but he wasn't really
v He is!


----------



## test84 (Jan 4, 2008)

^I'm ur bro!
< just battered the mast.
V should play more FPS with VVii.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 4, 2008)

^ yes he is
< is wondering what a mast is....
v Will get VVoltz a Wii so he can play FPS with it


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Is High


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 4, 2008)

^ should stop making references to old songs
< waiting for his MP3 player for his now belated birthday
v can speak klingon fluently


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Is correct,but I was tired soooo....


----------



## King Zargo (Jan 9, 2008)

^ Loser!
< Loser!
v Loser!


----------



## test84 (Jan 10, 2008)

^ Lover
< Lover
V Lover


----------



## sphere9 (Jan 10, 2008)

^ who be you.
< hey look, it's pointing at me, wowee!
V smells,


----------



## test84 (Jan 10, 2008)

^ my hand after bating the master, smells!
< got Loco Rocco and EXIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
V should remember 7 sins.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 11, 2008)

^ thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




< will always consider test84 his friend and brother
v loves videogames


----------



## test84 (Jan 11, 2008)

^ currently playing Diablo and Wind Waker!! what else do u want? get out of Temp and play!

< wants self control, : (

V should play Twin Snakes.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 11, 2008)

^ Is he still playing Nightmare Creatures 2?
< will play Twin Snakes eventually, after he beats WW and RE4
v Is a cat person, or maybe Cat-Woman


----------



## test84 (Jan 11, 2008)

^ should follow up to Diablo II and its expansion too!
< searching for a suicide solution.
V should kill me.


----------



## test84 (Jan 11, 2008)

^ yeah, the person will kill you finally, is me my friend. ME.
< will die soon.
V say goodbye to test.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 12, 2008)

^ apparently hates me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< says good bye test.
v holds stop signs upside down...dots


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 12, 2008)

^ dots...WTF!
< to confused to say anything
v mom is a whore


----------



## HippoSheep (Jan 12, 2008)

^ Is Wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< Will eat some chocolate
v Will smack the poster after them...


----------



## King Zargo (Jan 18, 2008)

^ Nerd!
< SpaceCowboy Klingon Jedi Alpha X!!
v Nerd!


----------



## test84 (Jan 18, 2008)

^m3? n3rd? oh.
< fights with ... .
V should finish Beyond Good & Evil.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 19, 2008)

^ fights with a calculator
< says sup
v wants to be a motorcycle vroom vroom bang smack ow... o s**t!


----------



## zeppo (Jan 20, 2008)

^mtrcycls r cul


----------



## JacobReaper (Jan 20, 2008)

^ is zepoo
< will change avy sig set soon
V is sophie? o-o


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 22, 2008)

^ new username scares me, like I may see this guy when I die. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




< is not sophie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



v ran over the taco bell dog


----------



## JacobReaper (Jan 23, 2008)

^ hates taco bell dogs
< will, again, soon, change avy/sig set
V loves hot chocolate


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 23, 2008)

^ is right about the hot chocolate part, mmm
< is bored to death now
V will entertain me


----------



## JacobReaper (Jan 23, 2008)

^ has been entertained
< *drinks hot chocolate*
V plays with Barbie's ?


----------



## xalphax (Jan 23, 2008)

^ still hasn't changed his sig/ava
< used to play with 'em but stopped a few years back
V thinks wikipedia is a godsent when doing homework


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 23, 2008)

^ knows to much
< twas epic fail
v likes big butts in a can.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 27, 2008)

^ should get a custom title
< only likes fresh big butts, none of that frozen and canned stuff
v sings numa numa in front of the mirror


----------



## zeppo (Jan 28, 2008)

^um, what's numa numa?
< has reeeaaally weird parents
v anatano okaasan


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 29, 2008)

^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS5SLlW72xI
< wants to eat a hamburger.   mmm....
v say sup


----------



## test84 (Jan 29, 2008)

^ only posts here　どうぞよろしく！！！
< sup
V　二本木のしんぼんわありまｓか。


----------



## tjas (Jan 29, 2008)

^has three stolen meddals


----------



## test84 (Jan 29, 2008)

^ obviously likes NMH
< stolen medals?! you really care about that sh&t? god.
V تو مور هیروز


----------



## Digeman (Jan 29, 2008)

^ Someone who hasn't gotten how exactly the game works


----------



## xalphax (Jan 29, 2008)

^ likely has bbb
< cant change his gfx card if it gets broken, because hes on a laptop
V must learn to be patient


----------



## test84 (Jan 29, 2008)

^ should be aware of random accidents, like torn condom.
< dyin'
V beble beble, b1tch b1tch, rebel rebel, party party, sx sx sx and dont for get the vio lence.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 29, 2008)

^ sure is impatient ;-)
< is aware of those accidents, but his parent werent
V high chance being test84


----------



## King Zargo (Jan 29, 2008)

^ I love you


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 30, 2008)

^ don't know you, but still love you
< yai yai yai!
v where did you put mah candy?!


----------



## Orc (Jan 30, 2008)

^
|
in ur butt







|
v


----------



## test84 (Jan 30, 2008)

^ ! 
< got so bored to have a faulty DSTT, : (
V should play Thousand Year door with me and Cubin' while jacob is standing on the corner suckin his bone with mellow weep of nighwish who playes ESP while filming and fender while pimpin' all the drugs in the world wont save her from herself who thaught me how to have it and leave it by the door of narcotics which gaves hellucination of 70s era of emulating DS on N64.


----------



## Ducky (Jan 31, 2008)

^or not? O.o , Teh perso' abo' me' has a test to get ready for (84th to be exact)
< Wants to sell all his stuff..
v has a name


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 1, 2008)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




< SHOUT
v BOX!!


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 1, 2008)

^ Love's the shoutbox.
< Has makes nude pics of himself. (PM me if you want some)
v Love's peanutbutter.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2008)

^ Is going to get stalked by someone lol
< Has spoiled himself and found out the Cloverfield Monster is Mr. Blobby http://bebo.com/FlashBox.jsp?FlashBoxId=5671169522&
v  is almost definitely human


----------



## coops024 (Feb 14, 2008)

^ Should still watch Cloverfield

< Has sold his sole to the gaming gods !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




v Will make a comment about me !


----------



## test84 (Feb 14, 2008)

^will be offline for a week when Oppolo Justice comes out
< playing tetriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis with Japanese people!
V hope to have a happy valentine.


----------



## EN!GMA (Feb 14, 2008)

^ Is thanked for the Valentine wishes,
< Is still a newcomer to this community, but is very impressed with what he sees,
V Will be more enlightened, regardless of the severity, after making his reply


----------



## test84 (Feb 14, 2008)

^ gets some sample HRTH.
< not gonna give up Tetris Wi-Fi
V should give Tomb Raider Legend another chance.


----------



## EN!GMA (Feb 15, 2008)

^ Is a generous man... I think
< Has no idea what HRTH is
V Should enlighten me on what HRTH is


----------



## test84 (Feb 15, 2008)

^have more HRTH.
< is starting to waste another day
V should come play Tetris with me ... ONLINE!


----------



## paul1991 (Feb 18, 2008)

^Real players download the version for the Electronika and EMU it
«Is going out with a girl tomorrow.
↓Needs to make a sarcastic comment that hides my current inability to find something witty or funny to say.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 19, 2008)

^ huh?
< huh.
v huh!


----------



## matthewd997 (Feb 25, 2008)

^
has a cool sig

< loves cheese!


----------



## Shuny (Mar 2, 2008)

^ should find an avatar
< is going to play Assassin Creed


----------



## fischju (Mar 2, 2008)

^ Is playing Assassins Creed
< Is playing Assassins Creed
V Is not playing Assassins Creed (And is also failing)


----------



## Shuny (Mar 2, 2008)

^ look like he plays Assassins Creed
< Seems he plays Assassins Creed
V This guy, for sure, is playing The Sims


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 2, 2008)

^ Lucky bastard who is playing Assassin's Creed on a shiny next-gen system.

< Needs to stop failing and make to jump to next-gen already

V Gets a free huggle from me


----------



## Shuny (Mar 2, 2008)

^ has a nice Appollo avatar
< has a nice Phoenix avatar
V has divided by zero


----------



## fischju (Mar 2, 2008)

^ Reminds me of somebody
< My PC has divided by 0 as an attemp at suicide
V Doesn't know that Assassins Creed for the PC has been leaked


----------



## Shuny (Mar 2, 2008)

^ has a computer that almost exploded due to the division by zero
< is eating some cookies
V has posted a message on this thread


----------



## xShinobi (Mar 2, 2008)

^ Is eating cookies
< Is going to eat something soon.
V Is a member of GBAtemp


----------



## JPH (Mar 2, 2008)

^Is eleven years old lol


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 2, 2008)

^ like, okay....
< Likes to say random words
v Like...


----------



## Westside (Mar 2, 2008)

^ Likes to say random shit, but not as much as Testwide.
< Has wise words about cocks, shoulders, dickpenises, donkeyballs, claymores and her sexcellency
v Is a member of GBAtemp, unless he gets b&


----------



## fischju (Mar 2, 2008)

^ CLAYMORE
< No comment
V CLAYMORE


----------



## xalphax (Mar 3, 2008)

^ twentyseven!
< eh, pescado?
v knows why this makes perfect sense!


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 13, 2008)

^ is too new for me to know
< is still alive, stumbling back in now and then
v has no appreciation for the history of this topic


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 13, 2008)

¬ Is right about that!!
} Cant figure out those arrowy thingys
v Fail!


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Mar 13, 2008)

^ How does he know ?


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 16, 2008)

^fail


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 17, 2008)

^ can eat my corn hole
< lieks frost flavors!
v pooped a sack of jelly beans


----------



## JPH (Mar 17, 2008)

^sucks
< has 32 flavors
v is bootylicious


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 22, 2008)

^ No.
< Weird.
v Is random.


----------



## Westside (Mar 22, 2008)

^ Your mom is random
< winrar
v fails even if he/she/it denies it.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 22, 2008)

^Everything he says is a lie.


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 22, 2008)

^ Damn you!
< Damn me!
v Damn you!


----------



## Shuny (Mar 29, 2008)

/\ Damn you
< Tried to catch his phone in the air and failed
V is fond of cookies


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Mar 30, 2008)

/\ you are right
< tried to be funny @ testing area and failed
V ate my cookies


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 30, 2008)

^ WTF
< WTH
V WTFH


----------



## Westside (Mar 30, 2008)

^ WTC
< Cock in the eyes
V Please help me pull it out... :'(


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 30, 2008)

^just wrap a claymore around it


----------



## cupajoe (Mar 31, 2008)

^Narp.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 31, 2008)

^ Doesn't know that babies are part of a complete breakfast
< lieks mudkips
v doesn't liek mudkips


----------



## xalphax (Apr 1, 2008)

^ presumes i even know mudkips
< is glad gbatemp is back to normal
v fell for the april fools joke


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 1, 2008)

^ kinda true, but not really
< sad that gbatemp might've lost some of its members? and happy she got first post on 100th page :]
v ummm


----------



## SkankyYankee (Apr 1, 2008)

^ thinks that a hamster counts as a tiny monkey
< thinks that a hamster sized monkey would be awesome


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 1, 2008)

^ doesnt know that there are monkeys smaller than hamster sized
< would like to have a monkey as a pet
v has no interest in monkeys whatsoever


----------



## benchma®k (Apr 3, 2008)

^ I'm interested in keeping monkeys from being pets
< thinks having wild animals kept in captivity is pretty damn cruel
v Wonders when this thread got so serious


----------



## yzx571 (Apr 5, 2008)

^?????,????????.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 10, 2008)

^ his mother
< cool guy
v not so cool


----------



## xalphax (Apr 10, 2008)

^ ........yeah, sure.
< whatever
v say what?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

^ exactly
< meh
v is in therapy for zoophilia


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2008)

^ He's in there with me
< The Firm
v Got caught in a Welsh leisure center (a sheep tied to pole)


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 11, 2008)

^ Likes to cause riots
< At school right now
V Got his/her underwear caught on a flagpole


----------



## Shuny (Apr 13, 2008)

^ Exists
< Exists
V Doesn't exist


----------



## xalphax (Apr 13, 2008)

^ proof it!
< so what? maybe thats more relaxing!
V always disagrees.


----------



## xShinobi (Apr 13, 2008)

^ I agree!
< Is me
V Isn't me


----------



## KirovAir (Apr 13, 2008)

^
Is in the newcomers group xD.

< Is posting on page #100! =D


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

^ Thinks hes cool

< Likes kirby.


----------



## Shuny (Apr 13, 2008)

^ Likes Kirby ? Boooooooo !
< Likes SSBB !
V This guy divided by zero


----------



## xalphax (Apr 13, 2008)

^ mon dieu!
< c'est vrai!
v knows the meaning of life


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

^concerned about his life


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

^ Think he has a life.
< Likes kirby again.
v Doesn't complain about kriby.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 15, 2008)

^ like to eat things by sucking them into his mouth and gaining its ability
< took 2 mins tryin to figure this thread out
v has a 1 in. penis


----------



## Sephi (Apr 16, 2008)

^ has a strange food fetish
< needs to eat more food
v has the 1" penis


----------



## superrob (Apr 16, 2008)

^ Thinks i got a 1" penis but he will get supriced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




< Finaly got his Ipod Touch Clone.
v Fails at life.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 16, 2008)

^ wasted money on a china clone
< fails at many things, but not at life.
v has a life too!


----------



## jpxdude (Apr 16, 2008)

^ has a bawling rabbit for an avatar
< is a fan of old Lucasarts adventures
v likes coke and cornflakes for breakfast


----------



## Dylan (Apr 18, 2008)

^ has a dancing avatar
< cant understand japanese but wishes he did so he could watch gundam 00
v is a n00b


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 18, 2008)

^ is right
< in a good mood
V is posting


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 19, 2008)

^Doesn't exist


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2008)

^ Doesn't exist apparently
< Apparently exists
V Will only exist in the future


----------



## Sephi (Apr 20, 2008)

^ exists
< is the future
V is secretly evil


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 20, 2008)

^ is in the year 1980 adn thinks he's in the future


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 26, 2008)

^is shy


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 26, 2008)

^ is the past
< is the bomb
v is teh gay


----------



## superrob (Apr 26, 2008)

^ Thinks hes cool
< Sad becourse he never had a girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



v Is stupid.


----------



## 1337Nemo (Apr 30, 2008)

^ double stupid
< gets GTA IV today
v has no 360/Ps3 to play GTA IV


----------



## hanman (Apr 30, 2008)

^ unfunny sig
< has no 360/PS3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



v wears women's underwear


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 30, 2008)

^ Tells truth
< Sold 360/Wii
v Isn't gay for me


----------



## theman69 (Apr 30, 2008)

^ knows a lot about nothing
< pissed cause someone stole his friends Ipod
v will eat your mom


----------



## WildWon (May 1, 2008)

^ has a seizure inducing avy.
< ate your mom. win.
v will dance naked tonight, in the rain, with a stuffed koala.


----------



## mastermanna123 (May 1, 2008)

^ has 2 dads, his mother just had penis attachment surgery
< will dance naked tonight, in the rain, with a stuffed koala, and hundreds of hot, naked women  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




V has been molested sexually by all his sugardadies


----------



## Sephi (May 4, 2008)

^ is odd
< is brave enough to post after what ^ said
V is named ScuberSteve


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 4, 2008)

^ Is wrong
< Is not Scrubbersteve
V Is emo.


----------



## Narin (May 4, 2008)

^ Is delusional
< Wants a PSP 
V Secretly wishes Michael Jackson would molest them


----------



## xalphax (May 4, 2008)

^ will get a psp, but then wants a psp2 by the time
< ewwww
v HELLYEAH! *achievement sound*


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2008)

^ WTF?
< Duuuude.
V Plays chess on the motorway at their Moms request.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 14, 2008)

^ DUH! As if!
< r0xxx0rz
V snowballs baboons


----------



## PBC (May 14, 2008)

^ promised me punch and pie
< is baller, but not of snow
V can't stop the bumrush


----------



## Orc (May 14, 2008)

^ likes dancing milk cartons
< ORC
v likes dancing milk cartons


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2008)

^ Is Orc?
< Is not Orc.
V Got put to work on a corner by best friend.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 14, 2008)

^Tells the truth


----------



## jan777 (May 14, 2008)

^really always does lie


----------



## WildWon (May 14, 2008)

^ is telling the truth about always lying
< prefers it to be said "Made love to waluigi"
v loves the smell of whatever it happens to be the Rock is cooking up this time.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2008)

^ Is looking forward to the next Lindsay Lohan movie
< Is looking forward to the new Holk movie
V Loved everything about Ang Lees The Hulk


----------



## WildWon (May 19, 2008)

^ Is more of a fan of Holk than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< likes to shake, rattle and roll
v will more than likely one day buy a game, take it out of the packaging, make sweet sweet love to it then try and re-seal it as best as possible for a refund from GameStop... and succeed! ...if said person hasn't already done it. (Ooo a tweest!)


----------



## xalphax (May 19, 2008)

^ has obscure visions
< smooth sailing ftw
v goes everywhere barefeet like rob bredl


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

^ Read the effects of alcohol and stopped reading


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 19, 2008)

^...


----------



## WildWon (May 19, 2008)

^ Has fought many a'cow in his day.
< Master of the Kung-Moo (hah, see what i did there?)
v addicted to eating tofu while watching Oprah & Doctor Phil


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2008)

^ iS fat
< is 105 lbs.
\/ Is huge


----------



## Narin (May 22, 2008)

^ Kills kittens
< Is huge where it counts
v Wants to sex up my avatar


----------



## imgod22222 (May 22, 2008)

^ Has a big esophagus
< Is a virgin (which is not a bad thing)
v May have diabetes or herpes if they lived where I do


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)

^ Is god number 22222.
< Doesn't have any STDs.
V Sucks all the life out of a thread


----------



## xalphax (May 22, 2008)

^ real name is dave
< i do?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




v is filled with stereotypes


----------



## WildWon (May 22, 2008)

^ _*does*_, in fact, suck the life out of a thread, but in the best of ways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< rocks the casbah
v enjoys the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2008)

^ Shot Cock Robin


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 2, 2008)

^ Amazingly knew I walk in the street sometimes

< About to walk on a street

V Will most likely not know how to type a V


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 6, 2008)

^ makes assumptions about people's stupidity
< also makes assumptions about people's stupidity
V doesn't know how to make assumptions because he/she is too stupid


----------



## Narin (Jun 7, 2008)

^ Is a hypocrite for making assumptions about people's stupidity
< Is a Moogle, kupo!
V Loves moogles


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 7, 2008)

^ from yew nork
< is teh ninja 
v hrth


----------



## xalphax (Jun 8, 2008)

^ is teh ichigo

< wants to believe

v is 101% sceptical


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 8, 2008)

^ wants to buy n64 backup unit

< loves taiko drums

v base belongs to us


----------



## Whizz (Jun 8, 2008)

^ bidoof fanboy
< thinks kirby + ghostbusters = win
v dialed the wrong number


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 9, 2008)

^ Reminds me of something i do in the bathroom
< Is afraid of failz.
V Needs some therapy.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

^ fears him self
< is made of fail
v is not a roflcopter


----------



## xalphax (Jun 12, 2008)

^ succeeds because of fail
< lost his conscience somewhere *searches under the sofa...*
v lol'ed


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 12, 2008)

^ is alpha
< sick 
v having problems


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 14, 2008)

↑ Dirty.
← Problematic.
↓ Insincere.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jun 14, 2008)

^ Is still alive >.<
< Eats cake and biscuits : D
V Kills companion cubes D:


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 14, 2008)

^
Is evil
< *sniff* *cough*
v Is replying


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 14, 2008)

↑ Replied.
← Replying.
↓ Replier.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 15, 2008)

^ wears neckties
< wants a drumset
v is angry


----------



## WildWon (Jun 19, 2008)

^ won't get a drumset until your room is clean!
< not so much angry as mad. MAD I TELL YOU!! AHAHAHAHAHAHA!
v wants me to pet them like a puppy


----------



## miruki (Jun 19, 2008)

^ knows that he wants it too
< purrs


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 19, 2008)

^ Has managed to manipulate me
< thinks something weird now
v Will destroy the human race because.


----------



## Minox (Jun 19, 2008)

^is absolutely right


----------



## WildWon (Jun 19, 2008)

^ is giving me a cupcake
< doesn't really want it, so he throws it at a cat.
v wants a *huggles* from me


----------



## Minox (Jun 19, 2008)

^ wasted a fine cupcake
< is really angry due to that
v is wathing pr0n atm


----------



## WildWon (Jun 19, 2008)

^ is staring in pr0n i'm currently watching
< has pr0n hiding on his 'puter, cause he's at work right now
v wants to star in a pr0n for me to watch.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 22, 2008)

^ Is upset that TrolleyDave don't swing that way.
< Is upset that TrolleyDave hasn't starred in any porn.
V Is happy that TrolleyDave hasn't starred in any porn.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 22, 2008)

^ helped me out with my quest for a n64 backup unit.
< must save lots of money now.
V doesnt understand what all the fuzz is about.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 26, 2008)

^ doesn't know that i know the Fuzz
< in fact, LOVE THE FUCK out of Hot Fuzz
v thinks its funny that i turned it around and brought the convo to Simon Pegg in some way. fuzz.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2008)

^ Is right.
< Is impressed.
V Is the leprechaun from the Lucky Charms box.


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 30, 2008)

? Will never receive my blessing.
? Appalled at some of Nintendo's choices for television themes for _Daigasso! Band Brothers DX_.
? Speaks at least two languages other than English.


----------



## test84 (Jun 30, 2008)

?damn wright, umm, Farsi/Persian, Japanese (hell yeah!), and I understand some Arabic and Turkish!


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 1, 2008)

↑ Banned in 27 provinces on the Mars.
← Will shed no more than 573 litres of blood for my goals.
↓ Plays cards nightly.


----------



## test84 (Jul 1, 2008)

↑should be ashamed that is member from 07 and just posted 91 posts to the post office.
← should stop coming on gbatempo
↓ should dive on a live chainsaw


----------



## WildWon (Jul 1, 2008)

^ ironcially wrong in predicting the future
< recently took a dive onto a dead chainsaw
v can't see what i did thurr.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 1, 2008)

↑ Are you so sure?
← Watching television.
↓ Specializes in air conditioning system repair and maintenance.


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 1, 2008)

? Is a couch potato.
? Just heard about DSTT v1.13 and is excited.
? Just gone for a poo before posting below me


----------



## pinbi7 (Jul 1, 2008)

? is right
? can't make arrows like u guys()
? is the one thats gonna have to wipe my ass


----------



## WildWon (Jul 2, 2008)

^ is too good to use "^


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 2, 2008)

↑ Is to lame to have an fancy name.
← Has just posted in this thread.
↓ Is the lame sucka to post below me.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 7, 2008)

↑ I can't spell my own name so you may not be far off.
← Currently upstairs.
↓ Likes to skate on the other side of the ice.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 10, 2008)

^ is unclear about what the other side of the ice is
< is inhuman
v will wonder about spelling


----------



## Sephi (Jul 10, 2008)

^ Is right about the spelling (


----------



## Narin (Jul 10, 2008)

↑ Is not a moogle
← Is a moogle
↓ Loves moogles


----------



## xalphax (Jul 10, 2008)

↑ does a GREAT job with the cheat db. kupo!
← is unproductive.
↓ thinks nobody knows his secret, but everyone does.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 10, 2008)

↑ Must cheer up NAO!!
← Is also unproductive
↓ Like icecream, but not as much as me.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 13, 2008)

↑ Non-default colour palette.
← Can't spell my own name.
↓ Lives and dies in L.A.


----------



## test84 (Jul 26, 2008)

/\ has no idea about cheat databases or technical stuff
< فارسي مينويسم نتوني بخوني كير بشي
\/ hehehe


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2008)

^ فارسي مينويسم نتوني بخوني كير بشي
< !!! !!! !!!!! !!!!! !!!!!!! !!!!!
v ... ... ..... ..... ....... .....


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 29, 2008)

↑ Wiled the wild for a while.
← Is NOT the dots on the screen.
↓ Doesn't speak Klingon fluently.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 29, 2008)

? Has more then 1 posts
? Is berthenk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



? Is not my grandfather


----------



## test84 (Jul 29, 2008)

↑
←
↓


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2008)

↑ uses arrows
< doesn't use arrows
b'low me: doesn't understand why i didn't use an arrow... or why i used the apostrophe. Sucker.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 31, 2008)

?? Went somewhere, apparently.
? Needs to get them a jar of Nutella.
? Getting impatient for a GST of _Rhythm Tengoku Gold_.
? Likes the 90s.
? Looks angry when they laugh.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 31, 2008)

^ has been rickroll'd more than 5 times 
< is incredibly bored and has abolutly no plans do do anything
V made me forget to do the "V" so i had to edit it >:3


----------



## test84 (Aug 9, 2008)

بالا: is a cake
من : is a cake
پايين: is a cake


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 9, 2008)

↑ Likes the word cake.
← Likes actual cake.
↓ Wishes they had cake now.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 9, 2008)

? is getting sued for pirating
?is so  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




? is in love with peter frampton


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 9, 2008)

___________________
MAGIC MIRROR THING 
/ / / / / / / / / / / / / / /

/\ is stupid
< ate too much japanese food.
\/ Doesn't understand why I didn't use normal arrows.


----------



## test84 (Aug 10, 2008)

اسگل
كسخل
كون


----------



## weiff (Aug 31, 2008)

Previous:  Obviously not in English...
Current:  Doesn't know why he posted...
Next:  Will probably have better things to say........



......prove me wrong.


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 31, 2008)

↑ Does not have 60 posts.
← Has more than 100 posts. 
↓ Will be posting something dump about me.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 31, 2008)

^ Needs a better sig


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 1, 2008)

^love colorful text


----------



## xalphax (Sep 1, 2008)

^ doesnt exist

< just had breakfast

v thinks he is the savior of the world


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 2, 2008)

? Not even close.
? Lost on _Jeopardy!_
? Fat.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Sep 2, 2008)

^on crack, he doesnt know what hes saying


----------



## WildWon (Sep 3, 2008)

^ pokemongalaxy
< WildWon
v Minox


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 13, 2008)

^ Creates slash pairings
< Agentgamma
V More annoying than Haruhi


----------



## Prime (Sep 13, 2008)

^ Is a noob
< Doesn't know who Haruhi is
v Likes me


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 13, 2008)

^ was once mistaken as a girl
< doesn't like Prime (as in attracted) but likes Prime coz he is a kool thing
v has 2 vowels in his/her name


----------



## bobrules (Sep 13, 2008)

^ likes girl
< likes girl
V  likes boy


----------



## Prime (Sep 13, 2008)

^ Is bobrules
< Is a kool thing
V Is bobrules again

(Taking wild guess on the last one)


----------



## undyingforce (Sep 13, 2008)

boo


----------



## Ducky (Sep 13, 2008)

^ Ruined the thread idea
< Has problems with guitar hero 3 (get or wait for guitar hero 4 , http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=104829) and will probably get 3 =o
v haz a bucket


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Sep 17, 2008)

^ is wrong about bucket
< is edible
v haz stolen mah bucket


----------



## Ducky (Sep 17, 2008)

^haz caught me
< Gets guitar hero in 1-13 days
v Thinks im the coolest person in the world


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 17, 2008)

^Is gonna rock out in 1-13 days
< Rocked out too hard in the past 13 days
v Is Ducky!!! *(*I know you won't write for me to phail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*)*


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 22, 2008)

^ A green dinosaur wearing a costume
< Edited the post twice =P
V A big red car


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 26, 2008)

^ stole cyclop's thing
< IMA FIRIN MA LAZR!
v going to get hit by laser


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 27, 2008)

^ What is Cyclops thing? =S
< Fired a lazer, and the previous lazer hit MY lazer, creating a black hole
v Jean Armstrong (the chef from Phoenix Wright 3) fangirl


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

^ guessed wrong
< is fucked now
v should be punished


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

^ Is probably right
< Has just started watching Oz.
V Has been watching Oz since it started.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 5, 2008)

^Is wrong because I don't even have an idea what it is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

^ Oz id s HBO prison drama
< Has enlightened Mei-O about Oz.
V Is enlightened.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 5, 2008)

^Has enlightened me


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 6, 2008)

^ Is able to help with your obsessions.
< Needs to get a job
V Will give me money.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

^Go dumpster diving in Europe


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Probably thinks Shaun the Sheep is better than Metal Gear Solid 4
< Has an 80gb iPod Classic.
V ....In America


----------



## Dark (Oct 11, 2008)

^ Don't know what to say?
< Has a life
V get one too


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 11, 2008)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< Waiting for Phoenix Wright Trials and Tribulations
V Find ROMS here ROMS


----------



## Dark (Oct 11, 2008)

^ No Roms there
< Got disappionted
V You should die


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

^ Not O'Henry
< Could go for an O'Henry bar about now.
V Prefers Coffee Crisp.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

^ Wrong in assuming I like Coffee
< Goes to sleep now.
V Won't BAN me in the game


----------



## Dark (Oct 13, 2008)

^ You have been banned
< Drinking coffee
V Downloading Roms illegaly ( Spelled wrong I think and to lazy to edit it)


----------



## Midna (Oct 13, 2008)

^is very good at blind guesses


----------



## Dark (Oct 13, 2008)

^ Wrong I'm 5
< Felt hurt you called me old
V A very old Temper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (1years old or older)


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 13, 2008)

^Posting just to get that guy wrong
< Should start making the world a better place
V Hiring the next person to be a jester, saving the world is hard work


----------



## Banger (Oct 13, 2008)

^is paying


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 13, 2008)

^ dgniunpiuniundhuhn0dnu
< 
V Its called the TESTING AREA


----------



## Dark (Oct 14, 2008)

^ It was testing area
< I wanted the job
V Please hire me I'll work for free.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 14, 2008)

^ Pay ME
< Awesome
V This sentence is just six words long =P


----------



## Dark (Oct 14, 2008)

^ Dam it is six words long =O
< Beyond awsome
V A fat man/woman with no life!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 14, 2008)

^ A lie!!!

< Not fat 

V same person as above


----------



## Dark (Oct 16, 2008)

^ Posted to prove you right.
< Need a life.
V Sell me one.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 16, 2008)

^ Should have proved him WROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG!!!!!!
< My life costs $OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
V CAn you tell me how to get onto the freeway?


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Oct 20, 2008)

^ just turn right
< Needs to be eaten (with milk) and wants to be eaten D:
V Is hungry


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 21, 2008)

^ WROOOOOOOOOOOONG!!
< Turned right and now I am going the wrong way on a one way street. 
V Will not chase me unlike the POLICE!!!!!


----------



## Dark (Oct 22, 2008)

^ will chase you
< am the police
V looking for my gun


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 22, 2008)

^ Took your gun
< Fire! FIRE! YEAH!
V Not mehenry since he is DEAD


----------



## Ducky (Oct 22, 2008)

^ needs to understand the next sentence is a lie!
< Im an undead-duck.
v Didnt understand the joke.


----------



## Dark (Oct 23, 2008)

^ Pours holy water on you
< Faked my death
V Going to bomb all of gbatemp


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 23, 2008)

^ I kill mehenry
< I still had the gun =P
V Not mehenry (NOW he is dead =P)


----------



## Dark (Oct 25, 2008)

^ whos mehenry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< Snipes agentgamma
V Next Person I kill


----------



## Ducky (Oct 25, 2008)

^is a duck-killing-o-holic
< hates people that kill ducks/eat em
v need a pet monkey.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

^ Is a duck, obviously
< Is doing nothing at the moment, also has wanted a pet monkey since he was 8
V is a member of the Radioactive Force


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 26, 2008)

^ Radioactive Force is lame!!
< Not part of the SOS Brigade (i wish i was), Radioactive Force or the Soccermom League
V Part of the Soccermom League


----------



## Dark (Oct 26, 2008)

^ Sorry I'm not your mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




< Bored
V Hehe being stalked by agentgamma


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 27, 2008)

^ Pink


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 27, 2008)

^ I am not stalking _you_
< Am stalking holaitsme
V Forget what I just typed


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 27, 2008)

^Stalkers like you should get run over by a car
< Knows how to drive
V Watch out for your life


EDIT: FFFFFF typo


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 27, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> V What out for your life


^ What does that mean?
< You might be in the WRONG country
V Is the human incarnation of pedobear


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 27, 2008)

^That was a horrible typo and I'm not pedo
< Is not pedo
V Is horribly pedo


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 27, 2008)

^ Is lying about him being pedo
< I am 3 years of age
V Not 3 years of age


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

^ Keeps Bull Ants in a maniacal plot to take over Hong Kong.
< Keeps going to the bog.
V Doesn't keep Bull Ants or keep going to the bog.


----------



## playallday (Oct 28, 2008)

Oops! Sorry!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

^ Hasn't got a clue!
< Is laughing his ass off!
v Is playallday defending his wrong thread posting.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

^WRONG
<  My name is agentgamma
V Is trolleydave probably


----------



## Dark (Oct 28, 2008)

^Wrong


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Not part of the A-Team
< Founder of the A-Team
V Not part of the SOS Brigade


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Hi
< Hi Again
V Hi Again and again


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Epic phail
< TMOHS fan
V NOT a TMOHS fan


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

^ haha
< Kingdom Hearts Fan
V Looozer


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

^ loozer
< NOT a Kingdom Hearts fan
V Haha


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

^ LOOOOOOSER
< not loser
V LOSER


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

^is stalking me


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

^ wrong
< right
V left


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

^ has memories 
< is superior
v is the person in raika's memories.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

^ I am not sora
< Kingdom Hearts is LAME
V Square Enix ruined RPGs


----------



## Banger (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Lies!!! Square INVENTED!!! RPGS!
< Loves to collect to much digital data
v loves kittens


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

^ I am not lying - you are! EVERY STATEMENT = LIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES
< 
V ._.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




< sucks at rpgs 
v is the reason why my flowers bloom.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Flowers LOVE MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Correct
< Found out a new method of psychological torture
V Want to see?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

^ thinks joe the plumber is serious buisness (no)

< is a bandit 

v loves Icarly.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

^ 私は誰か他の人が大好きです。ハハ
< かわいい嫌い
V この記事を読むことはできますか？


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

^???
< to lazy to google it
v is the only sane temper.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Know I am
< Only sane temper
V Want to be tortured? XD


----------



## Banger (Oct 29, 2008)

^Is correct (only some times though XD)


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

^ DS owner
< DS owner
v DS owner


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

^ has memories 
< is a spider
v emperor lelouch


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

^ who is lelouch 
< I am the terror that flaps in the night. IM DAAAAAAAAAAARKWING DUCK!
V Either girl from the future, alien or esper


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

^is grimace


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

^ is wrongallday
< is agentgamma
V is a GBATemp member


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

^ obviously
< Tifa Fanboy
v has a crush on anime girls


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Cute moogle avatar kupo
< ENDscape who likes real girls
V has a crush on anime guys XD


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

^ is not right
< is left
v is south


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2008)

^ is Holaitsme
< is warmijwilfaain
V is someone else


----------



## Narin (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Has a weird avatar O.o
< Is a moogle, kupo!
V Is not a moogle


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Hasn't been insulted in a while by me. (moogles are overrated)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Doesn't look eternal or misty.
< Enjoys moogles fried with gravy.
V Has an even tastier moogle recipe.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Cooks moogle-ducks.
< hates when people eat ducks.
v ate a duck and will be murderd in 7 DAYS!


----------



## Dark (Oct 29, 2008)

^I just ate duck do something


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Is wrong.
< Is the one ducky hired to do the job.
v Has been hired by ThePinkOne to do the job on me.


----------



## Dark (Oct 29, 2008)

^Nope I'm doing my own work


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 30, 2008)

^ Reversed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




< You cant kill me because I am an american aussie
> Screw the Rules I Have MONEY!


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

^ Final
< Fantasy
v Crisis
> Core


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

^ Picked a pack of pickled peppers.
< Eats seashells by the seashore.
V Peter Pan Peanut butter, it's the peanut butter this picky person picks.


----------



## Dark (Oct 30, 2008)

^ What?????
< FF7 Crisis core is the best game ever
V Get it?


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 30, 2008)

^Pink(maybe gay?)


----------



## Dark (Oct 31, 2008)

^I ment get the game


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 31, 2008)

^Ah


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

^ Eats weird duck egg type things
< Is about to watch Dead Set episode 4
v Hasn't watched an episodes of Dead Set yet


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 31, 2008)

^ The kid in your avatar is NOT evil
< FBI
V Thinks Charlie Brown caused World War 2 (not Hitler)


----------



## SkankyYankee (Oct 31, 2008)

^ Federal Breast Inspector?
< Also doesn't get this game 
O why are you reading this? reply!
> wat?
v BoneMonkey (or one of his many impersonators)


----------



## Dark (Oct 31, 2008)

^ What is a bonemonkey??
< Eatting a duck
V Killing a duck


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 31, 2008)

^Its a bone with a monkey \ or monkey with bone


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

^ Is spit-roasting that duck with a friend
< Can't deny that he hasn't thought about the duck love
v Is actually a duck with a massive IQ sent from the future to save duck kind


----------



## Dark (Nov 1, 2008)

^ To bad that duck died before he can save duck kind
< The reason that duck is dead
V Want some duck meat?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 1, 2008)

^ No I dont want f*** meat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




< I would rather that without the meat
V WANTS f*** meat


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2008)

^ Teh Person Above Meh
< Meh
v Teh Person Below Meh


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 1, 2008)

^ Teh person below ThePinkOne
< Teh person below Raika
V Teh person below Agentgamma


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

^AgentGammas post


----------



## xalphax (Nov 3, 2008)

^ makes it very attractive to post under him
< hid something in this sentence
v can't make it out


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

^ W
< T
V F                                                                                          Na jokes.


----------



## Dark (Nov 4, 2008)

^ What???
< Me???
V Someone In this page.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

^ The
< Pink
V One
> Meh. Stuff Him.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 4, 2008)

^The
me
^is
below V


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

^I
 YOU..............


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 4, 2008)

^ Didnt win Melbourne Cup
< Won Melbourne Cup
V Never heard of Melbourne Cup


----------



## oliebol (Nov 4, 2008)

^ Is Australian and yucky

< yummi it's an Oliebol

V Doesn't even know what an oliebol is, probably because it's not even an English word


----------



## xalphax (Nov 4, 2008)

^ delicieus

< hungry

v bored


----------



## Dark (Nov 4, 2008)

^True


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Crazy
< as
V Heck.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

^ Duck
< Duck
V Goose


----------



## oliebol (Nov 6, 2008)

^ not a goose, but a platypus
< is hungry
V is eating a hamburger


----------



## Galacta (Nov 7, 2008)

^Sandwich.
 KIRBY!


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2008)

^You


----------



## Dark (Nov 7, 2008)

^Megaman is so lasy century!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 8, 2008)

^ Kirby is so lasy last century too
< Hitman REBORN! is so hip
V Hi!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

^ REBORN! is Alright.
< Starfox is Hip. 
V Blow Meh to SPACE!


----------



## Dark (Nov 8, 2008)

^ What does that mean?
< (Becomes reborn kirby)
V *pokes ENDscape*


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

^ Gets killed by Meta Knight.
< Poked ENDscape
V Becomes Jet Kirby


----------



## Dark (Nov 8, 2008)

^ Your sig look like it was stolen and then he used MS paint to put you name there
< Becomes jet kirby
V Payed for his sig


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

^ Didnt plagarize his sig O_O
< I only have a quote!
V Uses that bleach sig like everyone else except me and thepinkone =P


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 9, 2008)

^WRONG


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

^ THeSYD ARE AWSUM!
< uses a v,
v used a v too.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 9, 2008)

^Its holaitsme


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

^ Not a Plagarist
< Not a plagarist
V Plagarist


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 9, 2008)

^Not a fad user


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

^ WROOOOOOOOONG!
< RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT!
V TRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITE!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

^ correct
< gives them 2 more days to blow over
v hates it


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

^likes it
< dosnt like it
V hates it


----------



## oliebol (Nov 9, 2008)

^ orange
< blue
V purple


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

^*W*ifty


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

^ Lame (also who's that in your avvie?)
< Overly Cool =P
V Luffy


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

^Whoffy?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

^ Wrong 
< not doing any Lex Luthor references
V ...


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

^ is going to hell for lying
< Will see him there
v will also be accompanying us there.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

^ ... All that was wrong
< Right
V Possibly Phoenix Trite or Mickey Mouse


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

^ Its your friendly Neighbourhood Spiderman
< Sackboy Will Kill You
V Bahamut will arrive in 20 hours. LINK DOOD


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

^ Sackboy
< Oswald the Lucky Rabbit
V Chrono


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

^correct you ass >_>
< chrono 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




v Supports obama!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

^ Supports McCain
< Not making anymore politic jokes
V Did you know that Skeletor from the He-Man movie looks like McCain XD


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

^ no I did not know, nor was I a mccain or an obama supporter though I do think obama was better...
< Is a Ron Paul supporter
v likes to char... manders?


----------



## oliebol (Nov 16, 2008)

^ likes to bulb a saur
<  is eatable
V is not eatable


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2008)

^ is delicious

< is saving as much money as he can for a trip

V wants to donate me some money


----------



## Reaper (Nov 17, 2008)

^wrong


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

^ Squalor is at large in tiny suburbia
< Filth and dirt are bound in every corner yeah
V Things left on the floor.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 17, 2008)

^ mumbojumbo

< wants to win the lottery

V tries to get rid of the evidence of his most recent crime....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

^ doesn't realize I'm an expert in covering up my crimes.
< has been naughty in the past unfortunately
V has always been an upright citzen.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

^ Wrong
< Breaking rules
> TrolleyDave is bending the fabric of GBATemp
V A REAL Upright citizen


----------



## xalphax (Nov 18, 2008)

^ loves to jump for no reason
< posts because he doesn't want this thread to end (try to find an upright citizen under all these thieves here)

v agrees


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

^ Is right.
< Agrees.
v Acknowledges the fact that there are too many irons in the fire.


----------



## Dark (Nov 19, 2008)

^ Nope


----------



## xalphax (Nov 19, 2008)

^ yep

< no one, not to confuse with user noONE

V likes sushi


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

^ Is wrong
< Likes pizzas and chinese take-away.
V Eats healthy like a proper strange 'un.


----------



## Dark (Nov 19, 2008)

^Wrong


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

^ Leaving early, just before the hour
< A few moments won't make any difference
V Not to him, anyway.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 19, 2008)

^ is a nice guy

< is always on time, everyone who arrives after him is late!

v never pirated anything


----------



## oliebol (Nov 20, 2008)

^ a liar
< BORED
V loves eating mice


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

^ He never listened to a word that I said
< People only see him for the clothes that he wears
v The interest went so much deeper, it was the way in that he combed his hair


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

^Teh person below meh


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 22, 2008)

^Teh person above meh
Teh person bending space and/or time


----------



## xalphax (Nov 22, 2008)

^ lives in the outback
< is in the kitchen, making cookies
v wants some cookies


----------



## Dark (Nov 22, 2008)

^ yes
< hungry
V wil eat you


----------



## FaRReR (Nov 23, 2008)

^ is a noob
< is awesome
v isn't a noob until s/he posts in this thread


----------



## Raika (Nov 25, 2008)

^mega noob


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 28, 2008)

^ awesome
< awesome
v awesome


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 28, 2008)

^ is right
< is new
v is definitly not new


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

^ Is an anti-christ
< Is an anarchist
V Don't know what he wants but he knows how to get it.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

^ travels with the lame british railway service.

< travels with the even lamer deutsche bahn ag

V is quite stationary, so doesn't travel at all.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 28, 2008)

^ isn't right, i have every morning travel 15 mins to school (not saturday and sunday)
< wrote on thursday an freakin english test 
v actually doesn't go to school


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

^Teh person below xalphax


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

^ is against bumping topics

< likes nonsense

V will become king


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

^ likes nonsense
< is already a king 
v is my vasall


----------



## MyauChanDesu (Nov 30, 2008)

^ likes pointing at things

< Kamineko, my cat

V it likes dumb people.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

^ yeah i like dumb people
< *points at objection*
v doesn't know any statement


----------



## CIJC (Nov 30, 2008)

^ is wrong about the statements


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

^ is right, I don't know where i'm getting myself into 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




< is f*cking tired of all the ass tests and homework
V loves homework


----------



## Dark (Dec 1, 2008)

^ Yes, spends 6hour of my day doing school work for FUN
< I love school.
V Loves school more


----------



## MyauChanDesu (Dec 1, 2008)

^ I do.. Got band 6 for Advanced English at school  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




< NERD

V rebel~


----------



## xalphax (Dec 1, 2008)

^ changed his username

< did not, but wants to

v would never change his username


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

^ is right
< is wright
v official failed


----------



## nintendork32 (Dec 1, 2008)

^ Failed more
< Failed because his post count isn't going up(second post O.o)
V Will be the biggest FAIL of them all


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

^ *NO*
< *YES*
v *MAYBE*


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2008)

^ is mega
< is dizzy
v is filthy rich


----------



## nintendork32 (Dec 3, 2008)

^^(two up) I don't no, can you repeat the question, your not the boss of me now, your not the boss of me now, your not the boss of me now and your not so big, life is unfair!
^has a bad avatar for supporting Sega on a Nintendo game site


----------



## Dark (Dec 3, 2008)

^ I'm 41 ha
< I'm not 41
V Older than me


----------



## Maybe (Dec 3, 2008)

^ YES


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 3, 2008)

^ NO
< Not Maybe
v YES


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2008)

^ Eats Green Berets for breakfast.
< Easts green berries for breakfast.
V Eats green Barrys for breakfast.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 3, 2008)

^ yup
< yup
v no


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2008)

^ wai
< well
v because


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 5, 2008)

^ A peanut
< Lord and Master of pink hats




V A cookie


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Dec 5, 2008)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







< Is created by own secret custom cookie/biscuit recipe.
V H4X0R


----------



## CIJC (Dec 6, 2008)

^ A COOKIE
< SOMEONE SAID PEANUTS!!!!!!!
V  epic fail. has no social life. no job. spends their life on gbatemp, and NEVER wins at online play.


----------



## Dark (Dec 6, 2008)

^ Wrong, your the no life
< has a life, don't have a job cause im not 18+, spends like 20min - 1hr on gbatemp each day, I own in online play


			
				CIJC said:
			
		

> V  epic fail. has no social life. no job. spends their life on gbatemp, and NEVER wins at online play.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 6, 2008)

^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



V 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



>


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 6, 2008)

^ Stop bending the rules
< Wondering who started that trend
V Is a cookie


----------



## Galacta (Dec 6, 2008)

^ It was me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< I am a delicious cookie, no teh cookie!
V Id love to teach you in class.
> Has Smexyness.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 6, 2008)

^ lols ensured
< where is my drink?
v yikes, mcdonalds!


----------



## Ducky (Dec 6, 2008)

^ eats ducks and will pay for it.. (You will wake up very very confused tommorow.. IN CUBA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
< Plays the DS alot lately
V believes ducks are awsome and loves me.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 8, 2008)

^ was right about the cuba thing.

< now how to get away from here?

v will give me a ride (thx!)


----------



## Dark (Dec 12, 2008)

^ giving you a ride on my car but I don't know how to drive yet so I crash and I'm the only suvivor
< Happy I didn't die.
V another person that died inside the accident.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 12, 2008)

^ what kind of business did you have in cuba?

< somehow survived as a radioactive cyborg

v is afraid of my powers now. (Don't worry, I'm one of the good guys!)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2008)

^ yeah, you're my friend, i'm too a cyborg
<  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



v fool


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 16, 2008)

^not really


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 16, 2008)

^Likes nothing


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

^ nods and nods and nods and...

< ROCK ON!

v power to the people!


----------



## Ducky (Dec 20, 2008)

^thinks im a pupil
< is a duck
v Timmy! lives in a lie!


----------



## ZenZero (Jan 5, 2009)

^ Tastes nice

< is king of great britain

v will die in 20 seconds

20
19
18
17
16
15
14
13
12
11
10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
1
v i killed you lol


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 6, 2009)

^ i revived
< likes cheese
v epic phail


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 12, 2009)

^ iPood
< Roxman
v vending machine


----------



## Ducky (Jan 18, 2009)

^ knows what he talks about
< posted this sentence in a wrong thread.
v needs more lumber.


----------



## qlum (Jan 20, 2009)

^ needs more gold
< types trojan horse for sale (aom cheat)
v needs more food


----------



## sland (Jan 22, 2009)

^ Indeed.
< Moo.
v Can believe that it's not butter.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 22, 2009)

^cutter butter


----------



## xalphax (Jan 22, 2009)

^ boring indeed

< bored, but not boring!

v likes british food the most.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 22, 2009)

^bump


----------



## qlum (Jan 23, 2009)

^has not read all posts in this topic
< is a leecher
v also hates all religions


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 24, 2009)

^ is a newbie
< has no life
v probably has no life either


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2009)

^ auctioned off his life

< got this life on ebay for $0.01

v missed that auction


----------



## qlum (Jan 27, 2009)

^couldn't afford the one that was €0,01
< has been bored his post x10 last week
v has died last week


----------



## ZakkyChan (Feb 6, 2009)

^ Doesn't get enough sleep
< Is watching some dumb show on TV
v Realized they need to go to the toilet. But it was too late.


----------



## oliebol (Feb 27, 2009)

^ can predict the future
< watched one missed call yesterday, and got a call after that. Scared as hell
V peed on a mill


----------



## Splych (Apr 6, 2009)

^ Is a fan of suspense movies
< Needs to finish his History Assignment due Tuesday
V A ninja that phails at being one


----------



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^
A bigger loser than ever thought possible.

<
<
< An ass-hole of the highest order.
<
<


Has no clue what "The Order of the Golden Dawn" is.
vvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## mangoman (Apr 21, 2009)

Likes the bong.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 21, 2009)

^ registered ages ago, but posts rarely.


----------



## kjean (Apr 21, 2009)

^ Game Crasher
< Flame Starter
V Mod Hater


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2009)

^ Liar

< Liekz food

V Wants Jillian Michaels


----------



## mucus (Apr 21, 2009)

^
Couldn't find their ass with both hands


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2009)

^ Liar, I'm not laughing (But I was laughing)



< Envy of mucus

V Does not know what we are talking about


----------



## mucus (Apr 22, 2009)

^
I know what we are talking about.

< Doesn't Really Know what We Are Talking about.

something negative about this person
v


----------



## kjean (Apr 23, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> something negative about this person
> v


^
Jedi Master.

< Sith Lord.

Got a bad feeling about this person.
v


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2009)

^ ZOMG, he got it right

< Likes a Chinese girl, although probihited

V Likes Carmen Electra


----------



## mucus (Apr 24, 2009)

^
Has _*NO CLUE*_ what he's talking about.

< Used those text effects to give the words more emphasis, I'm also going to use the generic "he" on this board.

Is probably rolling his eyes at me.
v


----------



## kjean (Apr 24, 2009)

^
Loves me alot.

< 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gbatemper Geek of the Year. 
v


----------



## mucus (Apr 24, 2009)

^
Not the Gbatemper Geek of the year

< The Gbatemper Geek of the year

Wishes he was the Gbatemper Geek of the year
v


----------



## Gaia (Apr 25, 2009)

^ is proud to be Gbatemper Geek of the year


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2009)

^ Fan of Psychonauts

< Fan of Psychonauts

V Fan of Psychonauts


----------



## kjean (Apr 26, 2009)

^
is fan of psycho and nauts.

< is actually not a fan but played that game before and now make some poor joke about it and failed miserably.

has been banned  times before.
v


----------



## xalphax (Apr 26, 2009)

^ thinks i'm a bad boy


----------



## kjean (Apr 27, 2009)

^
IS a bad boy.

< is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is think too much.
v


----------



## mucus (May 1, 2009)

^
"Is think too much" too?

< Hates his job.

Will say something about something.
v


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 7, 2009)

^Got it right


----------



## superrob (May 18, 2009)

^ Put it up your Ass
< Likes Kirby - Yay!
V Eats candy for dinner


----------



## TornZero (May 19, 2009)

^
Is wrong. I eat it for lunch (Not really lol).


----------



## mucus (May 20, 2009)

^
Nope!  I think you're great! (totally ignores what  it was all about)

< Woo hoo!  I have no clue who the guy in my avatar is.

This person is not possessing of a sound mind, as if he or she (probably he) were to have a mind, he (generic/gender neutral he) wouldn't be in this god forsaken place.


----------



## TornZero (May 21, 2009)

^
Is incorrect. I have a very loud mind (Voices in my head). They're hard to live with.

< Hears voices. They don't like V.

Is sad after reading my


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

^
Again, 
Nope! I think you're great! (totally ignores what it was all about)


----------



## TornZero (May 23, 2009)

^
Is completely correct.

< is very happy.

Weird person.
v


----------



## mucus (May 23, 2009)

^
(Reflection)


----------



## iPikachu (May 31, 2009)

^??? hamster avatar?
< awesome avatar
v???avatar


----------



## Hehe Moo (May 31, 2009)

^Thankyou


----------



## mucus (Jun 1, 2009)

^
Ace attorney avatar.

< RACOON! (from zelda, this guy needs a "magic mushroom")

I have no idea what that avatar will be.
v


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 2, 2009)

^wash that racoon nao!


----------



## soulfire (Jun 2, 2009)

^ i don't know what his avatar is is looks like emo/nurd

< my avatar is cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





v  his avatar isn't


----------



## kjean (Jun 3, 2009)

^
think it's COOL but it's not.

< think it's definitely, absolutely or either ways... not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is staring at me and about to say something boring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



v


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

^
Eggs.

< Bacon.

Tomato.
v


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 4, 2009)

^
Potatoe

< Go Shoot!

Is looking at my avatar bouncy bouncy
V


----------



## mucus (Jun 8, 2009)

^
No more bouncy! Bring it back!


----------



## ZenZero (Jun 17, 2009)

^
FAILS

< just changed his name

needs to put a hat on
V


----------



## ZenZero (Jun 17, 2009)

^
FAILS

< just changed his name

needs to put a hat on
V


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

^FAILS


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

^FAILS TOO


----------



## Rayder (Jun 19, 2009)

^ Has no X in his name.


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

^Has no X in his name too.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ has no X in his name *either*


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

^Has a good english foundation.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 20, 2009)

^ has a good rock music foundation?
< pineapple.
V does not have good english foundation.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

^Does not have good Chinese *and* English foundation.


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

^ Has an awesome flashing signature
< Should rule the world
V Makes me lol


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

^Has a plain sig. Oh and the flashing ad is just me doing free advertsing not my design


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

^ Sure likes Zakk Wylde
< Yeah banned for being TOO awesome
V Is too smart for their own good


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

^Likes Engrish very much. "Too smart for *their* own good"


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

^ Dared to question my spelling http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/their
< Agrees too awesome
V Should be a mod


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

^Has good foresight for talent


----------



## emupaul (Aug 1, 2009)

-Is very patriotic.
-probably doesn't shop at holster or abercrombie and fitch
-may have listened to to more metal and rock than 50cent
-possibly knows kungfu.


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

^Has a weird turntable as avatar


----------



## emupaul (Aug 1, 2009)

^--Has been caught singing Bon Jovi Living on a Prayer in a local karaoke bar. (sorry no video)


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

^Probably doesn't know much about Singapore,... who the fuck sings anything besides pop(ugh :dry) in our Kbox?


----------



## Inu268 (Aug 4, 2009)

/\ does not know me
< does not know where the little hat you guys use as an arrow is located on the keyboard =O
V has a serious issue with paper towel


----------



## Domination (Aug 4, 2009)

^ Has no clue that I use clothe towels
< Awesomest patriot of Singapore
v Fake patriot


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 7, 2009)

^Is too much of a patriot, no one can stand it.


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

^ Hates Singaporean patriots
< Loves/is a Singaporean patriot
v Hates all patriots


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 9, 2009)

^ Just got banned
< Pilots Tangen Toppa Gurren Lagann
v  Will be named Domination and loves hamstas


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

^ Wrong! Thats my intrenetz pseudo, my real name is still unknown! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< Hamsta fanatic
v Hamstas' slave


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 10, 2009)

^ sent the hamsters to capture me T-T
< developed thermo-nuclear anti-hamster weapons so he can escape (but the r4 clone companies copied him...)
V got caught in the blast...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 12, 2009)

^Got shot by the R4 clones.


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

^ He must have Hamsta sense too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



< HAMSTA! HAMSTA! AND...... HAMSTAS!
v If you don't like Hamstas, fuck you


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 16, 2009)

^Got raiped by hamsters


----------



## Tozarian (Aug 18, 2009)

^Got raped by hamsters


----------



## wchill (Aug 18, 2009)

^Got raped by me.


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 18, 2009)

^ exploded
< convieniently was wearing anti-wchill underwear
V died before he/she could finish the post (but then was resurrected but with the sad defect to never post in this thread again)


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

^ Has vivid imagination/ mental problems
< Hates Math
v No, don't say anything


----------



## Tozarian (Aug 19, 2009)

^Will never be mod


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

^ true, too lowly to compete with the great Brian117


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 24, 2009)

^Posted in 2004


----------



## mucus (Aug 24, 2009)

The person above me is
Wrong

This person is
Alive

The person below me will
post! and is most likely male


----------



## Domination (Aug 25, 2009)

^Big bad mucus!


----------



## Rammoth (Sep 7, 2009)

^ No, my gf is even older than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




< Does it's first post in the nonsense section
V Is probably Dominator, since he seems to dominate this topic


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 7, 2009)

^ Guessed wrong

< Is not Domination

V Probably has posted in the NeSchn thread


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

^ retard. He said Dominator, not Domination
< Self-proclaimed Dominator's number one enemy
V Probably has more than 10 posts


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Is failing to dominate the world
< Wants Pokeymans HG/SS, NAO
V Must buy me Pokeymans HG/SS when it comes out


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Keeps dreaming

< Has a high IQ and not enough money for games

V Has high self esteem


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Is full of charm and talent but is not confident at all :cree:
< Reincarnation of Hitler's charisma
V Charmed by yours truly


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 16, 2009)

^ has a nice title (under the avatar)

< Likes Domination's sig (the quote)

V JIZZED IN THEIR PANTS


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Oct 2, 2009)

^ Should get off YouTube and listen to some real music (You with me Domination?)

< Is a sexy man beast

V Will probably think either "EWWW" or "WTF MATE!"


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

^ Ewww wtf!... Lady


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Oct 3, 2009)

^ What the hell is Asgard?

< Is a guy, which is why he said sexy *MAN* beast

V Will most likely be Domination (if not, I'll be pleasantly surprised)


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 3, 2009)

^ Get surprised biatch


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2009)

^ Is wrong
< is the be all and end all of sexual satisfaction
V is one of my "Fagdrians"


----------



## Domination (Oct 3, 2009)

^ Delusional little Asgardian who thinks he can match my dear son, Thor
< Supreme All-Father
V Will probably post not on the same day as me.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2009)

^ Is one of my "fagdrians".
< Misses "someone".
V Not into me in that way.


----------



## Domination (Oct 3, 2009)

^Has penis as small as my little finger
< Penis is the Gungnir
V small penis guy


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2009)

^ Is wrong
< oh shit
V mightier penis


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 3, 2009)

^ Is a name changer!
< *his name is HADRIAN*
V wishes he could meet a fairy


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

^ The All-Father of Asgard is much more mightier than some stupid fairy
< Is invincible from all forms of insults because he is god
V failure


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 4, 2009)

^ kicked me night in the ruts

< wants to rock and roll all night

v parties every day


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

^ KISS!!!!!!
< 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Led Zeppelin
V 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aerosmith


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 4, 2009)

^ nailed it

< got his wings when you were still in short pants

v will have his post defaced by staff


----------



## Domination (Oct 4, 2009)

^ I dun really know what to say about this unique individual *FOR ME TO POOP ON!*

< Is a god of asgard, so staff have nothing on him *FOR ME TO POOP ON!*

V probably has sex every night for 4 hours *FOR ME TO POOP ON!*


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Oct 4, 2009)

^ Talks about poop too much

< Probably shouldn't spend so much time playing forum games

V Had a cookie but I eated it


----------



## Ducky (Oct 6, 2009)

^Took my cookie.
< got a new fresh girlfriend and we just talked about cookies(ironicly enugh.)
v Doesnt know I dont like cookies anyway.


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 14, 2009)

^You quack too much.and you dont like cookies.


----------



## Domination (Oct 14, 2009)

^ No you are not nuts you are edge
< Biggest Led Zeppelin fan on the temp
V Doesn't like Led Zeppelin. And anybody who doesn't like Zeppelin is a hippy! And hippies are bad in my books.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 14, 2009)

^ made me listen to some led zeppelin on ourtube
< likes the immigrant song, so can't be a hippy.
v bought lingerie from ebay


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 15, 2009)

^plays with ponies and barbie dolls


----------



## Domination (Oct 15, 2009)

^ Doesn't care about anything else, but he is a hippy
< Still he biggest Zeppelin fan on the temp
V I dun care, anybody who posts after this is a hippy.


----------



## antwill (Oct 15, 2009)

^ Found out about me being a hippy somehow?
< Is and will always be, awesome.
V Wishes they were a mod. But secretly still sleep with Power Rangers bed sheets.


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 28, 2009)

^guessed wrong it's not power rangers.It's it's it's........


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 29, 2009)

^Probably sharp


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 29, 2009)

^Hello!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Oct 30, 2009)

^ Is totally right
< Is having a hard time restraining his otaku self.
v Happens to not be an Olympic champion with an alien fiancee.


----------



## Domination (Oct 31, 2009)

^ What?
< RAWR!
V Beatles rock!!!... And he probably doesn't know how to appreciate them!


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Oct 31, 2009)

^ Does know how to appreciate the Beatles, thank you very much!
< Just came back from a 4-week school camp, and only realised now that I'm still competing with Domination


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 21, 2009)

^Likes Bleach. 
< Hates Bleach.
V Doesn't know Bleach.


----------



## Domination (Nov 21, 2009)

^ Idiot, I know Bleach. But think its kinda meh.
< Loves Singapore
V Not from Singapore


----------



## razorback78 (Nov 23, 2009)

^ definetly not from singapore
< loves gundam
v probably doesn't know gundam origins.


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 23, 2009)

^Hw'd you knw i donot know gundam


----------



## xalphax (Nov 24, 2009)

^ is right about that name thing
< just gives ^ a name.... Shiva!
V thinks and thinks and thinks.... but can't find an answer!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 7, 2009)

^Tries to hide his ineptitude
< Does think, and does find an answer
V Complains about the bump, despite the fact it's a sticky


----------



## WildWon (Dec 16, 2009)

^ is a fan of the carrot.
< loves "less than" symbols.
v cannot figure out why there's a lowercase v at the start of this sentence.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

^ your avatar reminds me of Toni. your not Toni with a name change, are you?
< bored. and taking over the EOF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



V doesn't like cheese.


----------



## Domination (Dec 18, 2009)

^ cheesemonite
< awesome
v not awesome


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2009)

^ has a superiority complex
< is in the kitchen, preparing food
v ate fast food today


----------



## WildWon (Dec 18, 2009)

^ thinks "fast food" is string cheese and a shitty, fake cappuccino from a gas station is fast food. And is right!
< has only eaten string cheese and is working on a shitty, fake cappuccino from a gas station.
v probably hasn't had string cheese in YEARS, and probably should because it's awesome.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

^ Swears a lot
< Actually had some cheese on toast just now, Welsh rarebit style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



V Is replying to this thread


----------



## Domination (Dec 18, 2009)

^ Is watching lots of porn
< Innocent and clean
V Watching tons and tons of porn


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

^ Is completely wrong
< Is completely right
V is a science-fiction franchise originating as a 1983 miniseries


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2009)

^ accidentally switched the last two lines
< spotted the mistake right away
v has an awesome pet


----------



## Domination (Dec 18, 2009)

^How did you know about my hamster that can clone itself twice?!
< GHOST OF TEMPMAS DOMINATION
V FAILURE


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

^ BSoD
< BSoD
V RRoD


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 31, 2009)

^ Guy with the odd name!
< Ahem Ahem ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




V Noob of the century!


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

^Very bored.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 7, 2010)

^Noob of the millenium.


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2010)

^ A Secret Agent trying to deceive you.
< An ordinary person _not_ trying to deceive you.
v Another 'Temper like yourself.


----------



## Sanderino (Jan 11, 2010)

^ A drunk flying penguin with a stash full of ... in his bag (You can fill the dots in yourself) and thinking who's this guy?
< A guy.
V A girl.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 11, 2010)

^ thinks there are girls on the internet
< is quite sure that there are no girls on the internet
v will prove me wrong


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 11, 2010)

^ Is about to be proved wrong
< Links to science's girlfriend
V Gets rickrolled


----------



## FISHY_au (Jan 18, 2010)

^ actually, it is you who gets rickrolled, my friend.

< really bored. cant wait for the next update in the Choose Your Own Adventure thread.
v *fap fap fap*


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 14, 2010)

^ Watches men fap.
< Just revived old thread.
v Will tell me that I revived an old thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2010)

^ Is an ass
< Doesn't care about what you do to old threads
v Should shut up


----------



## Langin (Nov 14, 2010)

^Is talking to meh


----------



## YayMii (Nov 14, 2010)

^ Is not 007
< Is 007
v Is some random guy


----------



## CamulaHikari (Nov 14, 2010)

^ Is insulting my gender x3
< Is spamming twitter too much lately
v Will give me enough money to further my YaY collection~!


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 14, 2010)

^ You have Yuri to? btw: Is an awesome Twitterwhore™
< Is one to..
V Probably doesn't follow me on Twitter..


----------



## Paarish (Nov 14, 2010)

^ I don't follow on twitter
< Watching Death Note atm... it's awesome
V is unaware that the bird is the word


----------



## Domination (Nov 15, 2010)

^Is a bird


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2010)

^ Eats da poopoo
< Eats da poopoo
v Eats da poopoo


----------



## Domination (Nov 15, 2010)

^Thinks the Earth is a cold dead place


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 15, 2010)

? Is wrong; Earth's a reasonable place at this point in the timeline. Gets much better later on.

? Owns a TARDIS.

? Probably doesn't believe my claim.


----------



## Goli (Nov 15, 2010)

? Is right; I don't believe his claim.

? Is gorgeous.

? Is stupid.


----------



## Sop (Dec 13, 2010)

^ .


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 23, 2011)

^ Has a crooked triforce

< Was bored, is on call and homebound, so figured since he finally decided to jump back into Nintendo Handhelds, buying the 3DS, would revisit his old stomping grounds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





v Probably doesn't remember me


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 23, 2011)

↑ Who the Eff is that? Btw, Necro-bump ftw!
← Bored at 3am
↓ Probably gonna troll


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

^ Shininganamineu
< Awesome person with modpowerz
v Sausage Head ONLY!!!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 23, 2011)

↑ disappointed
← winning
↓ probably losing


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 23, 2011)

↑ is winning 
← is losing his confidence in life, slowly being overwhelmed by his own thoughts
↓ should continue living


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 24, 2011)

↑ Thanks, i will try~

← Too confused about his feelings for someone.

↓ Will get a bear hug from me!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 24, 2011)

↑ Has 40 seconds to write an epitaph (thanks for the bear hug though)
← Still winning
↓ Probably confused (though maybe not as confused as iMasaru)


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 24, 2011)

↑ It's been over 40 seconds
← As confused as iMasaru, lolwot?
↓ will reply sooner or later~


----------



## Raika (Apr 24, 2011)

↑ Is a liar
← Is not a liar
↓ Might be a liar


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 24, 2011)

↑ Should really refrain from calling a Shinigami liar
← Still winning [I think]
↓ Erm... Hi?


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 24, 2011)

? Is not a Shinigami.
? Is a Lion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



? will not be a bot


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 24, 2011)

↑ Was fooled by my disguise
← Still winning (no bots)
↓ Sup?


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 24, 2011)

↑ me like uuuuuuuuuu~
← It's-a me, Masaru!
↓ i sense a Shinigami approaching!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 24, 2011)

↑ Psychic?
← Winning as much as possible
↓ I sense someone with an "i" in their name...


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 24, 2011)

? Sigh, was hoping someone else would comment xD
? Winning more then both people above and below me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



? he has a Death Note


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 24, 2011)

↑ Not the combo-breaker I was hoping for.
← Got tired of winning
↓ Can you be the one to break "the streak"???


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 24, 2011)

↑ Disappointed
← Is awesome former troll
↓ Is troll


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2011)

↑ Is Sop
← Is totally freaking sexy and awesome
↓ Has posted something. *ugh*


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 24, 2011)

?  Is totally freaking sexy and awesome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



? Is a nobody, nobody is perfect, which makes him perfect.
? is going to post today.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 24, 2011)

↑ Is selfish motherfccker
← Is sexy man
↓ Has no life


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 25, 2011)

↑ Is damn right
← Needs to find some humans with long lifespans...
↓ Hmmm... Care to look straight into mah shinigami eyes???


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 25, 2011)

↑ Sure, staring competition, GO! 
← Is off to bed, it's 5:22 am
↓ Good Morning?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 25, 2011)

↑ Lost the staring competition
← WINNING AGAIN!!!
↓ Yo


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 4, 2011)

↑ so boring nobody wants to reply
← sausage head
↓ sausage head


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 4, 2011)

↑ sausage head
← sausage head
↓ some other dude


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 4, 2011)

? Has a weiner instead of a head... Or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




? Awesomeness personified... Shinigamified?
? Hopefully someone decent...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

? Is a death god (don't hurt me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
? A legend!
? Enjoys cat curry


----------



## pistone (Jul 4, 2011)

? on my friend list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



? genius ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



? not me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

↑ Not me.
← Me.
↓ Not me.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 5, 2011)

↑ Definitely not me, either
← Chillin'
↓ Not as chill as me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2011)

↑ FFFFFFF-
← Me in all his awesomeness
↓ sausage head


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 5, 2011)

? Disappointed
? More awesome than Mr. Disappointed... Or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



? Might or might not be Sausage Head... I haven't decided yet


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2011)

↑ Not sausage head
← Not sausage head
↓ Not sausage head


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 5, 2011)

↑ Not [aweso]me
← Definitely [aweso]me
↓ Not [aweso]me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2011)

↑ Should have a bowl of cat curry
← Eating a bowl of cat curry
↓ Ate cat curry


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 5, 2011)

? Not you again...
? Just threw up some cat curry... Like a boss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



? Not like a boss


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

↑ sausage shinigami
← LIKE A BEAST
↓ i am sausage head


----------



## nxwing (Oct 11, 2015)

↑Banned
←loves food
↓Will be banned


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 12, 2015)

^ HAHAHAHA you wish
< Is slow and lazy
v Will hopefully post something productive


----------



## nxwing (Oct 12, 2015)

↑is slow and lazy and will be banned in the near future
←still not doing his homework
↓will be the next batman


----------



## Vipera (Oct 12, 2015)

↑ Not a furry
← Not a brony
↓ Has a Sonic "OC"


----------

